#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-19
<ScottL> nigelb, thanks for your help earlier with the SRU, crimsum ended up uploading it for me already :)
<nigelb> ScottL: no prblem :)
<paultag> thanks there nigelb
<nigelb> paultag: may be we should modify it
<nigelb> Its tooo old
<paultag> nigelb: yeah :)
<nigelb> I think I loved BASIC a lot ;)
<maco> akgraner: how do you mix fast and southern? half of a southern accent is simply in the slowness
<akgraner> maco that is the half I lost somewhere :-)
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> akgraner: so, are you awake because you are still packing, or because you've made it to the left coast? :)
<akgraner> just finished packing and my dad is picking me up in 10 minutes to head to the airport
<akgraner> got UWN out about midmight
<pleia2> woohoo
<pleia2> have a safe trip :)
<akgraner> midnight here - then packed :-) and of course the one outfit I really wanted to wear had to be washed so I did all the laundry :-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<jussi> AlanBell: ping
<jussi> where is sense!!! Im an Aussie! and my native language is English!!!!
<AlanBell> morning jussi
<jussi> morning AlanBell - see pm
<jussi> oh dear, I read wrong lol
<nigelb> jussi: I was suggesting that you shouldn't be listed as aussi now that you've been branded traitor :p
 * nigelb runs
<nigelb> (he did correctly put you under aussie though)
<jussi> nigelb: Im a world citizen...
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, and Im dyslexic obviously :P
<nigelb> jussi: haha, I was just kidding :)
<jussi> so, I came up with an idea, was just talking to AlanBell about it. Was thinking about if we coould put a planet up for Businesses involved in ubuntu in some way or another, to blog about what they are doing with ubuntu.
<jussi> it would need to have some spam rules, like no pricelists and so on, but still. It would be a portal for finding out info about how ubuntu is being used and furthered in the business world
<jussi> thoughts?
 * AlanBell approves of this fine idea
<dholbach> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainedPackages
<jussi> so what? nobody has any thoughts?
 * jussi zaps the channel into life...
<dholbach> jcastro: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/KnownLimitations
 * nigelb gets a zap from jussi 
<nigelb> jussi: its a good idea
<nigelb> AlanBell: you did have an ubuntu @ work idea right?
<nigelb> maybe this could be merged?
<duanedesign> nigelb: i seem to remember something from uds like that
<jussi> nigelb: exatly the point ;)
<AlanBell> same kind of thing yes
<AlanBell> I was setting up a launchpad group and getting lost in a maze of twisty passages when trying to create a mailing list
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-partner-community
<AlanBell> jono was going to talk to the partner people about the correct terminology or something
 * duanedesign is impressed his memory actually served him well
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
<jussi> jcastro: up late? early? in a different part of the world?
<nigelb> jcastro: hows the heat there?
<nigelb> lifeless was talking about it earlier today
<vish> i believe jcastro is at the sprint...
<jcastro> nigelb: it seems ok to me
<nigelb> yeah, Prague
<nigelb> jcastro: gah, aussies are coming from winter :D
<jcastro> nigelb: we'll have to toughen him up
<nigelb> jcastro: hehe
<jcastro> JFo: 19a82f26fb43f418daf0f559a65d320f936693fd
<doctormo> nigelb: who?
 * popey farts on identi.ca
<sense> good morning!
<vish> sense: you just missed something interesting!
<vish> sense: * popey farts on identi.ca
<vish> :D
<sense> Do I want to know that? :P
<popey> heh
<popey> http://identi.ca/conversation/41931999#notice-42215994
<AlanBell> my comment to that effect is waiting moderation
<AlanBell> My understanding was that this was cockup rather than conspiracy. The RSS feed was supposed to be picking up posts tagged with Linux or Ubuntu or something and it wasn’t right and picked up a load of stuff relating to some legacy operating system.
<sense> I haven't seen anything from Dell on the Planet lately, though.
<AlanBell> there was a batch of posts that are now gone
<nigelb> doctormo: lifeless
<nigelb> (its his nickname.  Real name:  Robert Collins)
<nigelb> jcastro: what the...
<nigelb> popey: Much better to talk to folks than just go blog about it :/
<popey> hey ho
<nigelb> popey: anyway, was that something going wrong with planet?
<nigelb> I don't think they would randomly use the planet tag
<popey> we're looking into it
<nigelb> :)
<popey> in the meantime I disabled their feed at their request
 * nigelb hugs popey :)
<popey> *hugs*
<nigelb> perhaps we should say that
<popey> once we know what the problem is, we can certainly make it known
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> sense: I saw things on the planet from Dell, they were from the Microsoft event, fawning all over it.
<doctormo> ello czajkowski
<sense> doctormo: Aw, painful.
<sense> czajkowski: hello!
<doctormo> sense: Interesting actually, because the blog is for their linux engineers. Did Dell send their linux people to a Microsoft event, or did dell just post interesting news through their Lin blog?
<sense> doctormo: You should ask Alan Pope about that or read the backlog, I wouldn't know, really.
<czajkowski> think it was just a rss cock up
<czajkowski> happens at times
<czajkowski> sense: blog post on uds has appeared at least 3 times since it was first published
<sense> Yeah, that was because I stickied and unstickied it in WordPress.
<sense> No idea why that would be enough for PlanetPlanet to repost it.
<czajkowski> sense: happens happened to mdz last year on a few posts
<czajkowski> and no blog posts or long conversations happened about it :)
<doctormo> sense: Works on the modification date.
<sense> It could use the modification date to look if the post was updated, but why not order it using the date published? :S
<sense> That would make much more sense to me.
<czajkowski> sense: that would make sense
<sense> Yes it would!
<doctormo> sense: That has been an outstanding bug from what I can gather.
<sense> doctormo: I thought it was a 'Won't Fix' or an 'Opinion', is that right?
<doctormo> czajkowski: What should I sketch today?
<doctormo> sense: I didn't track it, I thought planet code was orphaned.
<czajkowski> doctormo: eh?
<sense> fun
<doctormo> czajkowski: I do a simple 5 min sketch every day, I need an idea.
<czajkowski> loco geeknics
<czajkowski> global jam
<AlanBell> Profile Roulette
<czajkowski> profil;e of the day
<sense> The Irish were first, remember! :)
<doctormo> I think I'll do global jam, sounds fun, and fruity.
<czajkowski> sense: i know
<czajkowski> :)
<sense> Yes, you do.
<nigelb> debian and ubuntu cooperating ;) http://rhonda.deb.at/blog/ubuntu/2010/07/19
<nigelb> I thought it would be interesting for us to have such a class.  Rhonda of course is using the opportunity to teach the the entire downstream
<sense> nigelb: yay for that!
<doctormo> czajkowski: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Sketch-2010-07-19-171881163
<czajkowski> http://evand.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/the-home-stretch/  24% left folks help push it over
<doctormo> czajkowski: I've no heard much reason on why stack overflow is a good site to have?
<czajkowski> doctormo: very briefly as i've to leg it
<czajkowski> but
<czajkowski> it'd be good to have a presence on there as other groups do
<czajkowski> some folks dont irc
<czajkowski> forurms get long and messy adn hard to find the answer at least i do, that could be me of course
<czajkowski> mailing list ramble rave and rant
<czajkowski> and irc is good bt again not everyone uses it
<czajkowski> launchpad q& a is useful and is used
 * doctormo considers that perhaps that's because Ubuntu doesn't support irc on the desktop.
<czajkowski> but some folks use SE so i think we shou;d be there to answer some of the questionns
<nigelb> sense: if you could give a bit of advertisement (a blog post perhaps?)
<nigelb> would be great :)
<czajkowski> doctormo: thats my 2 cents and why i'm helping to promote it
<sense> nigelb: I'll see what I can do for you!
<czajkowski> i think it's a great idea
<doctormo> czajkowski: Sounds like the right reasons, I hang around on vark to steer people much the same way.
<czajkowski> but now i've to dash to a meeting to solve funding for an event
<doctormo> bye!
<czajkowski> doctormo: so you're a voval kinda guy ciyuld you please help
 * nigelb hugs sense
<nigelb> Thank you :)
<sense> yw
<czajkowski> we're 24% away and we've jumped from 40 to 70 % in a week
<czajkowski> we just need a little more to go beta
<czajkowski> please
<doctormo> Alright
<czajkowski> all of you in here are vocal and blog
<doctormo> If it will make you happy
<czajkowski> it will
<czajkowski> but more so it'd make evan happy
<czajkowski> tis his wee project
<czajkowski> <---------------------poof gone
<doctormo> I see Evan is second only to jcastro for referals.
<doctormo> czajkowski: http://doctormo.org/2010/07/19/communities/ for when you get back.
<nigelb> jcastro: is dholbach there too? or is he on leave today?
<nigelb> jcastro: also its your turn for cleansweep stats this week!
<sense> nigelb: ^^
<nigelb> sense: thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: poke
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Rhonda wanted to know if we could arrange translations for the session thursday
<nigelb> apparently people have asked for german :)
<nigelb> how do we normally do it for open weeks/
<dholbach> nigelb: what do you want translated?
<nigelb> dholbach: the session
<nigelb> "How to work with debian BTS"
<dholbach> like live-translate?
<dholbach> you can try it by blogging about it
<dholbach> maybe you'll find someone to do it
<nigelb> yeah, live translate
<dholbach> I'm too busy right now, I'm afraid
<nigelb> no, I wanted to know we usually did it
<dholbach> I don't think there's a "usual" there
<dholbach> we had people translate questions and answers
<dholbach> but not whole sessions
<dholbach> afaik
<nigelb> ahh, ok, call for help then!
<nigelb> dholbach: btw, you're in prague?
<jcastro> ooh, my turn for cleansweep stats?
<dholbach> nigelb: yes
<dholbach> jcastro: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<nigelb> jcastro: yes, I was about ask dholbach to physically poke you if he were in prague :D
<sense> Even if he isn't there driving to Prague should be doable for him! :P
<sense> I mean, Germany lies next to Czech, so any German should be able to be in Prague within a few hours!
<nigelb> sense: oooh.  I didn't think of that :D
<nigelb> sense: they're probably sitting next to each other anyway
<paultag> Ohhh, Germany
<paultag> sense: I have always wanted to go to Prague :)
<sense> It's a beautiful city. I've been there once.
<sense> Certainly worth a sight-seeing tour.
<paultag> sense: it was very closly tied with East Germany during post WWII communism
<paultag> steeped in history :)
 * nigelb hugs jcastro spontaneously ;)
<sense> It was a very rich country until the WWII and the Cold War when the Germans and the Russians destroyed a lot, stole a lot of valuable items and wrecked the economy.
<paultag> sense: they did that to east Germany as well, they took the infastructure that was standing and took it back to Russia
<sense> yes
<paultag> creative :)
<sense> nigelb: Is the Debian BTS session already in the schedule at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom>?
<sense> or isn't there any?
<nigelb> sense: its on the schedule in classroom topic
<sense> ok!
<dholbach> dpm: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+publishinghistory
<akgraner> Well I made it to Dallas - next stop will be Portland :-)  Woo Hoo!
<nigelb> akgraner: w00t w00t
<Pendulum> akgraner: yay! I hope the rest of the travel goes smoothly!
<nigelb> akgraner: compared to UDS, it seems much calmer I think ;)
<randa_> akgraner hi
<akgraner> nigelb, yeppers
<akgraner> randa_, HEY!! :-)  how are ya?
<randa_> akgraner: are you going to OSCON?
<akgraner> randa_, yeppers
<akgraner> I'll be there all week
<randa_> wow that's great my husband is there as well
<akgraner> really?  tell him to come by the Linux Pro/Ubuntu user Booth
<randa_> akgraner: i will. :)
<akgraner> I'll be there most of the time on Wednesday and Thursday :-)
<akgraner> I saw that Nick Levine and John Pugh will be there as well  - I talked to John but have yet to meet Nick
<akgraner> randa_, John said he owes Pete beer and since Pete won't be there I told john I will accept them by proxy.... muahaha
<randa_> akgraner: Nick Barcet yes
<randa_> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> randa_, I didn't see him on the list but it will be great to see him again as well  - that's cool..   are you in prague this week?
<randa_> no akgraner Im in Millbank, michelle is now the ubuntu platform admin
<akgraner> ahh that's right  - sorry :-/  wasn't thinking
<akgraner> randa_, I meant Neil not Nick I am so terrible with names of people I haven't meet yet :-(
<randa_> well nick barcet is def going, not sure about neil though
<randa_> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> awesome!
 * akgraner <3's OSCON
<randa_> :)
<akgraner> it seems like the Olympic Pool of Open Source developers, vendors, and users in the US  (well at least to me) :-/
 * popey tries not to picture jfo in speedos
<akgraner> popey, NOOOOO!   mental image I did not need! :-P
<popey> :D
<popey> ok, you can easily remove it by replacing with an image of RMS in speedos instead.
<akgraner> sigh you are not helping I think I just threw up a little
<popey> hah
<randa_> hahah but JFo is in Prague akgraner
<akgraner> randa_, I know  - but that mental image is still not a good one
 * popey hugs the ubuntu community, speedos or not
<akgraner> however I asked him to make sure he wears his overalls to UDS next time
<akgraner> well gotta run  - next flight shortly  - laters
<popey> o/
<popey> akgraner: great UWN this week btw
<randa_> hahaha
<doctormo> popey: Your blog entry, isn't it basically saying what the MA LoCos official position has been for 2 years?
<popey> is it?
<doctormo> Anime Boston, PiCon3, PiCon4, NE Intel Gaming Party etc, etc, events of semi or non technical users who may or may not have heard of Ubuntu before.
<popey> Many LoCos don't do that though
<popey> it was copy/pasted from an Ubuntu-UK list mail, and the -uk loco certainly doesn't do any where near as much non-tech advocacy as you guys do
<doctormo> In fact MA doesn't really consider internal geek events as advocacy, I think of them more as social events much like the Ubuntu Hour.
<popey> we need to do more
<doctormo> Surely thought the UK is split up into parts? A country with 60 million people should be doing more than a state of 6 million even if the area is 5th the size.
<doctormo> Erm, 5 times the size*
<doctormo> I say just squat the NEC until an event happens.
<popey> in terms of loco there is two, "UK" and "Wales"
<popey> theres not a loco per county
<doctormo> No Scotland?
<popey> no
<popey> and Wales don't seem to be active
<doctormo> How can you tell ;-)
<popey> :)
<popey> well, given they kicked the logging bot out of their channel..
<popey> seems like more of a youth club than a loco IMO
<doctormo> There is a better way to divide than by county of course: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_England
<doctormo> I remember I was going to meet the folk up in Liverpool until it got canceled because of the snow. So there must be people out there.
<doctormo> Doing things
<popey> we have lugs in pretty much every county
<popey> its certainly something we could consider
<doctormo> czajkowski: Woop, 10 referals to that stack exchange.
<doctormo> popey: Depends on the lug I think, US-PA according to pleia2 was active with advocy, but Boston LUG is just a social group for old unix nerds.
<popey> yeah, lugs in the UK are very diverse
<popey> my local two are quite active
<popey> others are moribund
<doctormo> The home of LUG Radio and a bunch of other things.
<popey> yeah. lugradio from wolves lug which used to be a very social lug
<popey> they would go for curry each week
<Pendulum> doctormo: btw, I should have a vehicle by the time of PiCon so should be able to help transport stuff down here if needed
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> Pendulum: sounds great
<doctormo> Pendulum: I think Johnathon is confirmed so I should have transport from Boston... we'll organise it.
<czajkowski> nigelb: tis not funny
<pleia2> doctormo: btw, I was a bit unsure about the officialness of the mouse-in-circle for the xubuntu logo, I just spoke with charlie-tca and got him to confirm that it is (the team never *actually* came to a formal decision, but he's the leader right now and Made It So, will update xubuntu artwork pages to reflect)
<doctormo> pleia2: ah, apologise to him for me forcing his hand, it sounds like that is what I did.
<pleia2> not at all, a formal decision needed to be nudged into place
<pleia2> everyone is happy :)
<pleia2> I got my mouse, they have a shiny SVG to distribute
<doctormo> pleia2: Nice, like my dragon?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, that rocks :)
<AlanBell> doctormo: do you have a commissioning price list?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Sure, depends on the work, the licensing, the use and the person. Artwork is very fluid so it's hard to pin an exact price. normally the amount you want to spend comes first and then the amount of work follows.
<jussi> tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow!!!
<jussi> :D
<AlanBell> picture of a walking bus, CC-BY-SA, http://polys.stroll2school.com (and for other schools we can sell it to), not sure how much we want to spend
<AlanBell> doing it as a freebie for my kids school, but it seems like a repeatable thing that could be done commercially
<doctormo> AlanBell: ping
<doctormo> pleia2: Did the classroom planet icon pass inspection?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I think so, following-up with that is on my todo list (we're using it for identi.ca and twitter too)
<pleia2> doctormo: thanks again for that inkscape demo at UDS, I probably didn't retain much from the actual demo itself, but it clued me in to the fact that it was great and usable and now, in spite of general artistic uselessness, I can *manipulate* SVGs with some skill these days :)
<pleia2> and now we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick \o/
<doctormo> pleia2: Lovely, between you and paultag you seem to be running the lighter distros :-D
<pleia2> yeah, coming from debian+xfce, xubuntu was always my thing
<pleia2> I really tried to use gnome
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-20
<duanedesign> i have been using lxde lately and i like it. Well actually i switch back and forth between Gnome and lxde :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Woot, I got something special working. *does a little dance* will be useful too.
<pleia2> doctormo: hooray for useful!
<doctormo> pleia2: the sad news is digging through gvfs for the second part... making it easy to use.
<pleia2> heh, gvfs confounds me
<doctormo> pleia2: I love how the gnome devs say: "There are no docs, it's all in the code"
<doctormo> for somethin like gvfs... which ort to be documented the most I would think.
<doctormo> paultag: I can't figure out git, it's a royal pain in the bum. I've asked it for code, it's given me the wrong version.
<paultag> doctormo: bah
<paultag> doctormo: it's great
<paultag> doctormo: also fluxbox rocks :)
<doctormo> paultag: fluxbox rocks as much as the dave mathews band.
<paultag> so wicked hard?
<pleia2> wicked++
<paultag> :)
<paultag> pleia2: I got made fun of so much for saying that
<paultag> pleia2: apparently no one in Ohio says "Wicked" or "Haaahd"
<paultag> go figure
<pleia2> no one there is wicked haaahdcore huh?
<paultag> nahhh!
<paultag> pleia2: that and apparently I say "khakis" and not "car keys"
<pleia2> not here either, everyone is hella cool though
<paultag> pleia2: did you hear about the guy who wants a new SI prefix "hella" ?
<pleia2> yeah :)
<paultag> so classic
<pleia2> google jumped on board, it'll convert hellabytes
<paultag> here here!
<paultag> one hellamile
<pleia2> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=10+hellabytes+to+gigabytes
<pleia2> tehe
<paultag> haha
<paultag> I wish we could comprehend a hella- anything
<pleia2> yeah, poor puny human brains
<paultag> :'(
<pleia2> I am at a lug and fixed a guy's wifi so he bought me coffee, I am never getting to sleep tonight
<paultag> pleia2: awww <3
<pleia2> I shouldn't drink coffee in the evening, but refruse free coffee? nooo
<paultag> pleia2: I had that happen at OLF, I helped a guy with his netbook
<paultag> man, I wish being a nerd was cooler
<paultag> we need to fix this, asap
<pleia2> lol
<paultag> there should be nerd bars and stuff
<pleia2> wasn't it cool for a little while?
<paultag> kinda, yeah :)
<pleia2> there is dnalounge in sf which I think is a nerd bar, but I'm not a cool nerd
<paultag> "Hey baby, if I could be any ameno acid, i'd be helicase, so I'd be unzipping YO genes!"
<paultag> OH MAN
<paultag> THAT would be PERFECT there
<pleia2> haha
<paultag> :)
<paultag> there would be no cover charge at the paultag nerd bar
<paultag> you'd have to either solve some calc, write an app in c++ in under 4 minutes without any errors with -Wall that is not the same as the last 10, or recite at least 20 lines of star trek
<pleia2> or star wars
 * paultag glares
<pleia2> :D
<paultag> :P
<pleia2> it's all good, I love star trek
<pleia2> I had a cat named Bones once
<paultag> oh noes!
<paultag> did you ever watch DS9 pleia2 ?
<pleia2> not yet, my boyfriend is a huuuuge fan and I bought him a few of the seasons for his birthday
<paultag> pleia2: one of the big evil-doers is Gal DuKot ( spelling )? I always wanted to name a cat "Gal DuCat"
<pleia2> lol
<doctormo> not star wars! noooooo!
<doctormo> paultag: DS9 I watched when I was a child, and like a child I turned over to watch the more exciting Voyger.
<paultag> doctormo: we talked about this ;)
<doctormo> Although I do remember Gaul was a bastard and Odo was fairly liquid at times.
<paultag> haha
<paultag> he sure was
<doctormo> Having watched Babalon 5 though, it's hard to see how anything could be better.
<nigelb> czajkowski: excuse me?
<doctormo> paultag, pleia2: Yous till up?
<pleia2> yep
<nigelb> #fail.  Got up at 7 instead of the planned 4
<nigelb> that'll teach me to get some good sleep everyday :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Sent you an email
<doctormo> czajkowski: 17 referrals to that stackexchange site today.  :-)
<pleia2> doctormo: got an error, just sent it over
<pleia2> this is a pretty fresh install, so I might be missing something you think is obvious
<pleia2> and it's xubuntu
<nigelb> jcastro: when you get the time tomorrow, can you write a blogpost about rhonda's upcoming class? (thursday 1800 UTC)
<sense> good morning
<nigelb> morning!
<nigelb> dpm and dholbach not wishing in here has put my time out of whack :p
<dholbach> nigelb: eh?
<nigelb> dholbach: well, I lost my perspective of time now that you folks are away for a week :p
<dholbach> nigelb: pffft, come on :)
<nigelb> dholbach: haha
<sense> Next week is GUADEC, mind!
<sense> For some of the staff that will mean a two week 'holiday' in Europe.
<nigelb> sense: 3-week
<nigelb> the week after is debconf in NY
<sense> :P Poor people.
<nigelb> haha
<sense> but that's not in Europe!
<czajkowski> nigelb: my ranting that java sucks donkey balls o twitter :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: aaah!
<sense> czajkowski: Because you're right!
<czajkowski> I cannot get the java to work right on this laptop with an applet I need to work for moodle so I've to use a windows machine :(
<nigelb> But java is nice.  I've not worked on it per se, but I've studied it for a while.
<nigelb> czajkowski: oh, ok.  In that case, I agree :p
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> thank you :D
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/  we now exist on the LD
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<czajkowski> and replied :)
<czajkowski> really really unimpressed with magic fab and his going out of his way not to support the SE and time and effort another canonical employee has put into it
<czajkowski> and stating he even as PoC will not pass this information onto his team
<nigelb> czajkowski: yeah, I'm not happy with the blogpost about dell either
<czajkowski> and while I know I've no control over what a person bloggs about, just the sheer 2 fingers up at the community and fellow employee erks me no end
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> because he's making it very personal as he doesnt like SE
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy
<nigelb> duanedesign: err, isn't it like a horribly early morning for you?
<sense> Advantage for the beer rinkers in Prague: the real Budweiser comes from Czech.
<czajkowski> when ye say czech it highlights me
<sense> How come? Past nick? :)
<sense> Or just fond of the country?
<czajkowski> no Cz
<sense> ah!
<czajkowski> tis very odd no chatterings of dmp or jcastro or dholbach in here
<sense> jetlag?
<sense> Wait, that would be just Jorge.
<czajkowski> maybe they're working,... jono is there they've to be seen to work :p
<sense> plausible
<duanedesign> nigelb: 3 a.m. :P
<czajkowski> duanedesign: what are you doing awake at 3am and on irc
<sense> Get up early, so you have some day to do stuff!
<duanedesign> i usually get up about 4:30. Just woke up early. Actually went to sleep early. Did a bunch of yard work yesterday and was tired
<czajkowski> dholbach: you just like bugs!
<dholbach> czajkowski: that gives others the opportunity to start working on it :)
<czajkowski> uh huh :)
<jussi> \o\ /o/ \o/
 * nigelb waves to jussi :)
<jussi> hi nigelb - seen my facebook update? :D
<nigelb> jussi: I *think* yes
<nigelb> checking to make sure
<jussi> nigelb: was less than 5 mins ago
<jussi> oh
<jussi> wait
<nigelb> no
<jussi> 12 mins
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> YES!
<nigelb> WOW
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> Congrats
<jussi> for all of you who cant see my FB: Jussi Schultink and Sari Humalajoki are now the proud owners of Välikorventie 44!
<jussi> (photo of the house attached)
<sense> Congratulations!
<nigelb> jussi: also, what does it mean "the street name is appropriate
<jussi> nigelb: go to google translate, and put in välikorven tie
<jussi> (with the space
<nigelb> jussi: gah, putty can't write utf8 properly
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> its an a with umlaut (dots)
<nigelb> Korpi interim road?
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> anyway, it means "interim wilderness road"
<popey> Morning!
<nigelb> jussi: rocking :)
<nigelb> morning popey :)
<jussi> hello popey!
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<duanedesign> sense: i liked your blog post about 'english speakers'
<sense> duanedesign: Thank you!
<czajkowski> doctormo: have you got a link to the MA banner ?
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> .c
<sense> Wow, apparently there is this whole group of not-funny, swearing fake Mark Shuttleworth, Steven Jobs, Jono Bacon and Miguel de Icaza accounts on Identi.ca.
<nigelb> sense: yep
<sense> Those people sure find themselves big boys talking to each other.
<AlanBell> the ammount of effort some people go to in order to prove they are unfunny idiots is amazing
<sense> yeah
<jussi> isnt it
<sense> Don't they have nothing better to do with their lives?
<jussi> AlanBell: I just blogged about our planet idea
<sense> Ah, of course, they don't have friends and relations.
<AlanBell> yay
<jussi> Im busy at the moment, but in the next few days Ill put it up
<jussi> well mr AlanBell, getting a few good comments now :)
<jussi> seems to be well taken :)
<AlanBell> it does
<AlanBell> I would still really like to get the ubuntu-partner-community launchpad group and mailing list sorted but that kind of got stalled
<AlanBell> I think jcastro and jono delegated it to each other
<AlanBell> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=9844 someone needs to talk to the Canonical Partner people
<jussi> Now I just got to figure out how to set it up :D
 * AlanBell puts together an email
<AlanBell> sent. Feel free to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-partner-community, hopefully the list will be created soon.
<jcastro> AlanBell: you've caught me right after lunch, let me work it
<Pendulum> jcastro: seeing you up and working now is weird. Just sayin' :P
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok, what did we mean by "talking to partner people"
<AlanBell> not sure!
<jcastro> hah
<AlanBell> I think it was validation that the name was OK
<AlanBell> "ubuntu partner community" or something else
<jcastro> that sounds good to me
<jcastro> there's a marketing dude here, let me get a nod from him
<AlanBell> yeah, but I don't want to strictly restrict it to active partners with signed agreements
<jcastro> ok, let me find gerry
 * jcastro goes off running around
<AlanBell> yeah Gerry was on my mail
<jcastro> AlanBell: gerry says "why not just call it ubuntu-business?"
<jcastro> or ubuntu-at-work
<popey> i like ubuntu-at-work
<jussi> I like ubuntu-in-business
<AlanBell> I don't like Ubuntu-at-work
<AlanBell> if a company replaces windows with Ubuntu that is nice, but they are end users using it at work
<jussi> AlanBell: +1
<AlanBell> the idea of this is to form a community of professionals working on and around the Ubuntu platform
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok so just tell me what you want it to be called. :D
<AlanBell> ubuntu-partner-community :-)
<AlanBell> did Gerry say why that was bad?
<jcastro> he thinks it's a misrepresentation
<jcastro> because it's not just partners
<jcastro> we don't want to make it seem that we don't want you there if you;'re not a canonical partner
<jcastro> so basically making it more general
<AlanBell> to be honest I don't mind restricting it to canonical partners, maybe that would be an incentive for companies to sign up
<doctormo> paultag: Of course if I were to follow my own guide I'd have used pbuilder
<paultag> doctormo: :P
<paultag> doctormo: test moar!
<paultag> doctormo: looking forward to testing :)
<doctormo> paultag: Moar kakis
<paultag> doctormo: car keys?
<doctormo> You do remember last night ;-)
<AlanBell> jcastro: in fact I see no reason not to restrict it to partners, or people listed in the marketplace. If we did that would it fix the misrepresentation problem>
<jcastro> right, other than it being called "partner" people might assume "oh I am not a canonical partner this isn't for me"
<AlanBell> well, in that case they can sign up and become a partner
<AlanBell> there is no barrier to entry for the marketplace, and it is pretty low for bronze ubuntu partner (we got it, it must be low)
<AlanBell> I can't see why anyone who is betting their business on the success of Ubuntu wouldn't be in the partner programme
<doctormo> AlanBell: What's the purpose of the group? to have companies that are providing ubuntu services talking to each other?
<AlanBell> yes
<doctormo> Is system76 a partner?
<AlanBell> like every other vendor partner programme
<AlanBell> if they are not, they should be.
<AlanBell> they are not a solution provider
<AlanBell> or software or cloud
<AlanBell> and not listed in the marketplace and have no certified hardware
<AlanBell> doctormo: it is for discussion of stuff like joint ventures, marketing, events, sponsorship of things, and general mailing list chatter.
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok let's do this. Can you mail gerry and then you guys can sort it, and then lmk what you guys decide and I'll update the ticket
<AlanBell> ok
<doctormo> AlanBell: With marketing and events, can the group have a person who is thinking about if getting the loco community involved is a good idea at any stage? It'd be great to not have a private/public split between marketing efforts and event organisation like that happened in Germany with the LoCo doing one thing and Canonical doing something else.
<AlanBell> well everyone would be expected to be part of their loco
<AlanBell> for example, the uk loco is talking about exhibiting at county fairs
<AlanBell> exhibition space costs about £600-£1000 for a small stand
<AlanBell> if people will hand out leaflets relating to my business along with Ubuntu CDs I would be interested in funding that (and the CDs)
<doctormo> AlanBell: Your in the UK?
<AlanBell> but it would be good to split such costs with a few other people
<AlanBell> did you not recognise the accent?
<doctormo> AlanBell: I can barely hold my own accent these days, when I go back to the old country, people say I sound american. Which is frightening as I've only been here 3 years.
<AlanBell> getting the loco community involved in events is kind of critical, I don't have the resources to do stuff without the community
<AlanBell> another example, right now I need someone who has commercial experience of migrating Netware to Ubuntu server. Would be good to be able to find someone I could bring in on a job to do that.
<sense> czajkowski: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoCouncil> Is the LoCo Council not an officially recognised council in the Ubuntu community and is Jono Bacon maintaining updates to refining that wiki page and the codification of the LoCo Council still?
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> that's kinda
<paultag> ...odd
<paultag> last edited 2008-08-06 11:28:20 by localhost <-- so that was imported from way back when
<paultag> I think it's out of date
<paultag> but I'm on said council, so not really the best resource
<czajkowski> doctormo: link to the MA banner ???
<doctormo> czajkowski: SVG or png?
<czajkowski> png
<czajkowski> I just want to show someone
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> paultag: you are confusing me linking in other channels
<paultag> doh!!!
<paultag> sorry czajkowski
<czajkowski> I thought the was another one a white background
<doctormo> czajkowski: sorry for the wait, had to generate a new one http://gallery.ubuntu-ma.us/?g2_itemId=1258
<czajkowski> doctormo: thanks
<czajkowski> doctormo: didnt you have a white one, with you sitting in front of it with a hat on
<AlanBell> doctormo: how come the b looks heavier than the other letters?
<doctormo> czajkowski: Ah you want the old banner picture?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Because it is
<doctormo> czajkowski: http://gallery.ubuntu-ma.us/?g2_itemId=45
<doctormo> That photo is from 2007, we really need a new one :-D
<czajkowski> name 3 items to be on a GENERIC Ubuntu Team Banner ?
<czajkowski> if you cant add your loco name to it would it make you not use it
<akgraner> woo hoo!  Today is one year anniversary of my Ubuntu Membership - I think it is an great excuse for a party :-)
<czajkowski> heh
<AlanBell> roundel, wordmark
<czajkowski> AlanBell: eh ?
<AlanBell> circle of friends and the word ubuntu
 * AlanBell has spent too long in the design toolkit
<czajkowski> right but for some teams that may upet them as they promote Kubuntu or other forms
<AlanBell> meh
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> but trying to argue both sides
<czajkowski> Right so on a massive Generic banner we have
<czajkowski> Ubuntu Logo
<czajkowski> Ubuntu
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> why did you want three things?
<czajkowski> that's it ?
<czajkowski> well
<czajkowski> that looks rather bare
<AlanBell> clean and professional I think you mean
<czajkowski> would adding loco.ubuntu.com be a good idea ?
<AlanBell> maybe some dots
<czajkowski> or Ubuntu Loco Team
<AlanBell> not in my opinion
<AlanBell> some fading dots somewhere might be good if you want more stuff on it
<AlanBell> happy memberversity akgraner
<akgraner> AlanBell, thanks! :-)
<akgraner> hey check this out and see if you all find it as disappointing as I do  - http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/windows_or_ubuntu?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<AlanBell> yes, and it has been like that for ages
<Pendulum> akgraner: isn't that why you're at OSCON? :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-P
<doctormo> czajkowski: We've found that there are two types of events, advocate events and advocacy events. The former is about pet projects like kubuntu and messin about with tech stuff, the later is more about just getting the word out about ubuntu and free and open source.
<sense> :P A guy a year above me at school who just graduated was in the regional paper today: he might be bought by Everton FC for 400,000 to 500,000 euros. :O What the heck?!
<czajkowski> akgraner: aye not susprised I will never ever buy another dell , OEM folks really need to work harder to fix crap liek that being allowed
<doctormo> It's bad branding to try and advocate to the general public the use of things like kubuntu, in fact we tend to use more xubuntu and lubuntu as we simply say these are ubuntu for older computers. Where as kubuntu isn't _for_ anything in particular so it's hard to advertise.
<czajkowski> nods
<sense> We really only advocate Ubuntu, but if a Kubuntu guy/girl shows up Kubuntu might get some attention as well.
<sense> It mostly gets the 'alternatives' section, together with Abiword and such.
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> grand thanks for the thoughts
<akgraner> czajkowski, well I am sure there are going to be some pain points  - as Ubuntu  (Linux) being offered on main stream computer sites is still in it's infancy...
<akgraner> brb
<maco> doctormo: for people who like choice?
<czajkowski> akgraner: tis still utter crap to see that
<sense> Yeah, Canonical shouldn't allow Dell to do such things.
<sense> I mean, it's not only that page, it's also the horrendous custom interface they preinstall.
<czajkowski> sense: ask paultag about his inbox :) I filled it up nicely today
<paultag> >:(
<paultag> that makes no sense
<paultag> sense, czajkowski has a way with email
<sense> It's good to keep him busy, otherwise he might get bored and will have to search for something to do with his spare time!
<paultag> :)
 * czajkowski is loving bugzilla :D
<paultag> :)
<paultag> me too, actually
<czajkowski> I can follow things and see the progress
<sense> I think the reason why some people still prefer Bugzilla over Launchpad is exactly that. Sometimes I feel that it is harder to track progress on Launchpad than on Bugzilla.
<czajkowski> I'd use launhcpad but in this case I want to create private bugs and there is no way for me to do that atm
<czajkowski> so it's more of a plan B
<czajkowski> sense: you're writing some very thougth provoking posts these days :)
<sense> czajkowski: I've got the (f/v)ibe!
<sense> czajkowski: Can't you create private bugs on Launchpad?
<sense> czajkowski: Thought provoking posts stimulate the creation of other thought provoking posts.
<czajkowski> this is true
<sense> The problem could be that by posting this so close after the previous 'thought provoking' post it might be harder for people to speak out in favour of English-only planets. I hope that's not holding back too many commenters.
<Pendulum> tbh, it seems to me that more people are speaking in favour of English-only than against
<sense> yes
<AlanBell> I think it just needs language tagging and a bit of a planet hack
<sense> AlanBell: http://planet.opensuse.org/ can do it, why wouldn't be able to do so? :)
<AlanBell> so you could go to planet.ubuntu.com/fr or even planet.ubuntu.com/en+fr+jp for example
<sense> yes, that kind of stuff would be nice
<AlanBell> yup, that works
<sense> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466508/ The Polish language pack is installed a lot more often that I would have thought: it's at 8, above -zh!
<sense> Away to the shop to buy dinner!
<czajkowski> akgraner: did you sort out the asia meeting clashing with the CC persia is online
<nigelb> czajkowski: poke? got a min for a quick PM?
<doctormo> maco: Choice comes after hooks, you get a person on board with Ubuntu and only then can you start explaining that there is gnome and kde. You can't advertise choice from our incredibly weak position in the market.
<czajkowski> nigelb: sure
<czajkowski> maco: what date were the DC loco re appvoed last cycle?
<akgraner> czajkowski, nope - elky was checking into it for me
<czajkowski> well persia is there atm
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks - wait - persia is aware of it as well just read their PM to me .. so I told them :-)
<czajkowski> ok
<nigelb> popey: ping?
<popey> hmm?
<maco> czajkowski: 20 april
<czajkowski> thanks
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<paultag> doctormo, pong
<czajkowski> akgraner: you're very special :p
<akgraner> czajkowski, awww thanks! :-p
<czajkowski> akgraner: btw, AW is a weapy one, have the box of tissues beside you
<akgraner> My family is ready to kill me b/c I forgot my phone charger as well as the cable one to charge it from my computer
<czajkowski> akgraner: how did you forget your phone charger
<czajkowski> akgraner: what kinda phone ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, I brought the blackberry here  - and left the n900 at home
<akgraner> so my crackberry takes a mirco usb - everyone here has the mini usb cable but no one seems to have the micro ones
<akgraner> :-(
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you try asking the hotel front desk if they have the usb cable you need?
<nhandler> Lots of hotels have a box of chargers/cables from people who forget them
<akgraner> nhandler, not at the hotel right now  - but I will this evening when I go back (great idea thanks)
<czajkowski> akgraner: drop them an email
<akgraner> czajkowski, I gotta find some time this week to watch it
<akgraner> I'll make sure I have tissues as well :-)
<akgraner> So I am going to interview John Pugh any OEM services questions anyone is curious about?
<akgraner> it will be a video interview too - also I'll be talking to Mark Hinkle of zenoss, and Allison Randall  - so if you have questions for anyone of them let me know :-)
<czajkowski> loco council meeting kicking off in 6 minutes
<nhandler> czajkowski: Where? -meeting? /me might watch
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> -meeting
<AlanBell> akgraner: yes, why do OEMs like Dell pump out such rubbish about Ubuntu? Can't someone at Canonical help them with their marketing?
<akgraner> I'll ask John about that not sure he is the one to ask but it's a start
<AlanBell> he won't be the one to fix it, but Dell giving the only reason to use Ubuntu as "if you like to do open source programming" is just nonsense
<AlanBell> and that is an OEM relationship issue
<akgraner> nods :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: aye tis a bone of contention
<czajkowski> akgraner: also why do dell only sell vertain models to some counteries and not others
<akgraner> hmm those may be better asked of Dell :-)  that would be a great interview there
<czajkowski> ok is there something canonical oems can do better to make them sell more modles
<AlanBell> I tried to buy two Dell ubuntu laptops a while ago but they basically refused to trade with me
<AlanBell> ended up with Samsungs
<akgraner> :-(
<pleia2> popey: think you can add me to accepted senders on loco-council? I always get stuck in moderation
<czajkowski> pleia2: let me modeate
<czajkowski> pleia2: done
<pleia2> thanks :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: they all do including marks :)
<popey> would if i could pleia2
<popey> i only have moderate access, not admin
<popey> so i dont think i can add you
<pleia2> popey: hm, you and jono are listed as the list admins
<popey> I will get the password then
<AlanBell> doctormo: you might want to join -meeting
<czajkowski> doctormo: hellp meeting on
<czajkowski> your team up for reapproval
<doctormo> akgraner: I always carry a spare micro-mine usb cable just in case now in my bag.
<akgraner> I'm so adding that to the list of things to pack in my geek bag
<doctormo> czajkowski: Joined meeting room
<doctormo> czajkowski: Did I miss the chance? wait for next meeting?
<czajkowski> doctormo: we've said we're going to do the MA approval via mail
<czajkowski> but we may have time at the end not sure
<doctormo> Sorry czajkowski, was knee deep in bottles of bleach.
<czajkowski> there was nobody there from MA..
<doctormo> czajkowski: I know, the only person who should have been there was me.
<czajkowski> I'm in the middle of a re approval now so can't get into it
<czajkowski> but I'd disagree with that comment
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 thanks for replying 
 * pleia2 hugs
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-21
<doctormo> Where is paultag, hmm, could do with his help./
<doctormo> pleia2: This is what I was getting you to try last night: http://doctormo.org/2010/07/20/google-doc-mount/
<pleia2> doctormo: ah, neat!
<nhandler> doctormo: That is cool. I didn't know about that tool
<nhandler> But I did find a neat app for my iPod touch that makes it easy to copy files between dropbox and gdocs ;)
<doctormo> nhandler: You might not have known about it because I made it last night?
<nhandler> doctormo: I thought you only made the gtk frontend to it and the video. Did you make the backend as well ?
<doctormo> nhandler: I fixed the backend, but by tool I assumed you meant front end. *sysadminfail*
<doctormo> :-D
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> vish: nigelb: any new upstream contact people you think we can showcase?
 * jcastro has dreams of new heros
<nigelb> jcastro: um.. not much
<nigelb> but may be you can showcase Rhonda's class :D
<nigelb> (improved debian and ubuntu cooperation, etc)
<jcastro> yeah, I'm just trying to finish off upstream contacts spec
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: fun sprint
 * jcastro snickers
<czajkowski> that fun
<sense> good afternoon
<czajkowski> sense: hey
<paultag> nigelb, poke
<nigelb> paultag: ouch
<nigelb> paultag: I need to stop out, talk to you later today
<paultag> nigelb, :) -- got a question fur you
<paultag> nigelb, indian LoCo, what's the status of that
<nigelb> paultag: as of now, still dead
<paultag> nigelb, poke me, I have  afew questions
<dpm> jcastro, it was 2.30
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy
<popey> bah!
<popey> power outage at telehouse london
<akgraner> woo hoo!  OSCON day 3 :-)
<sense> Having fun?
<jussi> right then. anyone got an ubuntu business blog? :D
<sense> jcastro: The GUADEC venue is a higher eductional institute, which means it is connected to the Dutch Academic Network. With the proper switches the up and down speed could be somwhere near 1 Gbit.
<sense> Which seems promising. :)
<jcastro> sense: I look forward to that!
<popey> jussi: I'm guessing AlanBell and Alan Lord might like http://www.theopensourcerer.com/tag/ubuntu/ to be included :)
<sense> jcastro: You'll see it won't work anyway, but still it's nice to know it should be possible. :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> me resists making an academia joke
<sense> It isn't actually a university, it's just that the name 'university' in English isn't protected by law. Lets hope their network is better. :)
<dholbach> dpm: good work - super blog entry!
<sense> +1
<dpm> dholbach, thanks!, I hope it is, you know best how much time it took to prepare :)
<czajkowski> ok we have the CC
<czajkowski> LC
<czajkowski> IRCC
<czajkowski> Forums Council
<czajkowski> any other commuhnity contacts I'm missing
<popey> RMB
<popey> DMB
<czajkowski> danke
<popey> tech board
<nigelb> kubuntu and edubuntu council
<czajkowski> do they come under community ?
<popey> define "community"
<popey> without context it's hard to know
<czajkowski> Ubuntu community updating a community contacts page
<popey> they are all part of the community
<czajkowski> is the technical board different from the DMB ? I realise I may get shot for asking
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Contacts
<czajkowski> updating this page
<czajkowski> The DMB is responsible for reviewing and approving new Ubuntu developers, meeting for about an hour once a fortnight. Candidates should be Ubuntu developers themselves, and should be well qualified to evaluate prospective Ubuntu developers and decide when to entrust them with developer privileges.
<czajkowski> is there a wiki page or a public email address?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<nigelb> developer-membership-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> czajkowski: announcement for the open spot on dmb?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> but googling doesnt give you the wiki page :(
<nigelb> heh, no
<nigelb> its relatively new
<czajkowski> maco2: ping
<czajkowski> maco: ping
<nigelb> heh
<maco> czajkowski: pong
<nigelb> can the real maco please raise her hand :p
<czajkowski> maco: I'm looking for a wiki page or info on the kubuntu council
<czajkowski> but it's not linked from the kubuntu wiki page
<czajkowski> glad it's not just me who can't find it
<nigelb> I like the way they function though
<nigelb> its more close knit than our subgroups that we have in ubuntu
<nigelb> s/our/other
<maco> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuMaverickCouncil best i can do
<czajkowski> so does a council change per cycle ? and you create a lp team for it ?
<maco> theres also a Gutsy page and an Intrepid page
<maco> it changes each year
<maco> 3 people expire each year
<czajkowski> maco: it's for this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Contacts
<maco> and are elected for 2 year terms
<maco> ...as it says on the wiki page i linked
<czajkowski> I'd rather not have to have someoe update the wiki page every year as that's what happened and the page wsn't kept up to date
<czajkowski> jono: ping!
<pleia2> I don't think there is a kubuntu council wiki page, just lp and their by-cycle changes pages (like maco linked)
<maco> given the age of the kubuntu council team in lp, it looks like the council has been around longer than the matching lp team
<nigelb> lp team https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> perhaps if I just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<czajkowski> which may make more sense
<maco> pleia2: which are basically just team reports
 * pleia2 nods
<nigelb> maco: btw, the meeting page hasn't been updated since last meeting I think
<maco> nigelb: what meeting page?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<nigelb> oh, wait, better tell in kubuntu-devel
<maco> yeah
<maco> im not on the KC ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> though you should be, with the amount of converts you're getting :D
<doctormo> morning nigelb
<vish> hrm , that doesnt sound nice :s  <maco> 3 people expire each year
<vish> ;p
<duanedesign> vish: the 100 papersuts sticky has 542 views! :)
<duanedesign> s/papersuts/papercuts
<vish> duanedesign: yay! , hopefully alteast a few of them fix a few bugs :D
<duanedesign> vish: yeah, i imagine you have more than enough suggestions
<vish> duanedesign: yup , often off-topic too , similar to the off-topic comments on the post :D
<duanedesign> vish: yeah. i tried to stress the importance of knowing what a paercut actually is
<duanedesign> or at least provid the links to davidseigels blog posts about that
<vish> duanedesign: yeah , was a good post
<vish> duanedesign: how do you deal with posts on the forums?  seems like a daunting task , where comments can wander off completely off-topic..
<duanedesign> vish: yeah you can see one of the staff members came in and tried to get it back on track
<duanedesign> vish: usually we just politely try and steer the conversation back on topicv
<duanedesign> but it really just depends. Sometimes less is more. If the OP is engaged in the conversation i try to leave it alone. If someone else comees in and steers the thread a completely different direction and the OP has abandoned the thread
<duanedesign> then I will try and get it back on course
<vish> duanedesign: not much gets blogged about the forums on the planet..  i'm not sure when was the last time i heard about it on the planet..
<vish> maybe some interesting posts by a user.. or something.. we could probably steer some conversation from blogs/bugs to forums..
<duanedesign> vish: thats a really good point
<duanedesign> i will mention that to the other forum staff. The forums could more to let people know about the goings on
<vish> neat!
<duanedesign> on thing that jumps to mind is the 'Beginners Programming Challenge' on the forums. A really neat 'contest' where you program solutions to problems presented by the previous months winner
<duanedesign> not a lot of people know about it and other activities on the forums above and beyond the great suport that happens
<vish> ooh,  first time I'm hearing about it as well..
<duanedesign> The beginners programming challenge is fun. Takes me out of my comfort zone. forces me to solve problems i might not otherwise. If you are experienced you can still participate just use a language that you dont know well
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876494
<nhandler> doctormo: Looks like lifehacker once again messed up a story. They are giving you credit for the application that mounts gdocs, not just the frontend: http://lifehacker.com/5592737/google-doc-mount-puts-your-google-docs-in-nautilus-for-editing
<paultag> oh noes
<paultag> nhandler, did you email him?
<nhandler> paultag: Who?
<paultag> nhandler, whitson@lifehacker.com
<nhandler> paultag: Nah. I'll leave a comment though.
<nhandler> Commented
<jussi> what a great week this is!!!
<czajkowski> jussi: just the person
<jussi> :D
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> we need to work on action items :D
<jussi> czajkowski: Im not actually here till next week
<jussi> so please email me
<czajkowski> ok
 * jussi is having a bit of a break with the house and wedding etc
<jussi> czajkowski: however, emails tend to get actioned as I can usually do stuff in those moments where Ive got one
<czajkowski> nods
 * vish wonders ... is sense ' new name change triggering all these thought provoking post
<czajkowski> hehehe
<sense> vish: Nah, it may be the holidays. :) Although it could have been encouraged by my blog redesign that followed my name change. :)
<sense> czajkowski: Last comment on my "multilingual Planet Ubuntu" post: "This post and your excellent previous post show something interesting. In the previous post, most comments were about being tolerant to non-native English speakers. In this new post, when it comes to something more concrete, most comments are in favor of using English only. There is something to think about here." It sure makes me think more positive about multilingual con
<sense> tent. What you?
<vish> sense: if you are gonna be doing that , you should probably think about tagging the blog titles , about the language..
<sense> vish: You mean translating?
<sense> or multilingual planets?
<vish> well , having a translation would be great..
<vish> sense: there was a topic in the local lug here and the readers got frustrated when non-english mail was being sent to the ML
<sense> vish: There were comments suggesting to allow people to filter content on language. Say, by default all languages are shown, but you can select, and the feed would use planet.ubuntu.com/en+de+es/feed or something like that
<vish> sense: oh!
<sense> Of course people also have to learn to tolerate other languages.
<vish> sense: nah , the language was the local language ! but still they got frustrated! ;)  so they decided to tag mails [language]
<sense> That sounds like a sane solution and a demonstration that it is possible.
<sense> People are just too used to English being the dominant language, and people don't like change.
<vish> sense: but that idea will make me *not* view the multilungual posts
<vish> i mean the idea in your comments^
<sense> But it would a) enable people who do want to read multiple languages to do so b) solve the imparity on the planet, which now seems to favour English over other languages, despite Ubuntu being an international community.
<vish> sense: i like the idea of multilungual post... by default we should allow , the filters need to be a secondary choice, IMO
<sense> yes
<sense> Planet Ubuntu is a portal to the community, a community which is diverse. It should reflect that.
<vish> sense:  probably if there were [language] tags in the titles , and the blog had pretty interesting pictures , i'd be enticed to use google translate
<sense> planet.opensuse.org seems to be using something like that already.
<vish> ah , it has global , and the rest..
<sense> yes
<vish> hehe , indonesian seems to have only 2guys blogging! ;p
<vish> probably doesnt need a separate category :D
<sense> Just get more bloggers! :)
<vish> sense: we can see jimmac's touch in the site ;) , you have access to downloads and bugzilla from the same place and it is not intrusive!
<sense> vish: Who's jimmac?
<vish> sense: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/
<vish> sense: he just now switched to redhat though
<sense> ah
<sense> I'm shutting down, good night everyone!
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/21/area-51-ubuntu-presence/
<doctormo> czajkowski: nice, :-) I'm hoping to get 25 referals so I can get the coveted silver medal :-P
<doctormo> paultag: Got 1,000 hits on my blog from life hacker today, nice coverage.
<paultag> doctormo, saw that
<pleia2> nice
<czajkowski> I've forgotten to use the referral link
<czajkowski> but all I want to see happen is we get to 100%
<doctormo> czajkowski: Yes of course.
<doctormo> paultag: It's one of those topsey turvy kinda deals with this gdocs thing, I spent 1 day doing the app and 1 day sorting out a problem with launchpad ppa submissions and I get more press coverage than any of my artwork or other more interesting blog entries.
<pleia2> ah, the internet
<pleia2> I got boingboinged and gizmodoed for *buying* a $4 pink ethernet cable
<pleia2> and blogging about it
<pleia2> it's probably the least impressive thing I've done all year :)
<czajkowski> oh if anyone decides to rant at me on my blog they were be politely ignored
<czajkowski> not in the mood for being ranted at
<czajkowski> tonight is sit back and watch some bones
<czajkowski> I've filled enought inboxes with emails to sit back and relax
 * AlanBell rants on the czajkowskiblog
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> I just started watching bones from the first episode the other night, fun show, lousy to watch while eating though
<czajkowski> I am ADDICTED to it
<czajkowski> got my sister on it also
<czajkowski> so while we're waiting for the new season we're rewatching from season 1
<pleia2> nice :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> season 3 is our favourite though
<doctormo> I'm watching teen titans at the moment, onto season 3 now.
<Pendulum> pleia2: I've only had a few moments when eating was an issue with Bones
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-22
<nigelb> morning doctormo
<nigelb> went to bed by the time you pinged me last night :)
<czajkowski> aloha
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> its cold and its 5 am
<czajkowski> 00:56n here
<doctormo> czajkowski: Do you know, is shanefagan on irc at all?
<czajkowski> as fagan as
<doctormo> *sigh* teaching closed source programmers about foss is hard work.
<nigelb> doctormo: LOL
<nigelb> what happened?
<doctormo> nigelb: Just trying to figure out why programmers who make small tools persist in writing things in closed frameworks with no community.
<nigelb> argh, he left
<sense> good morning
<popey> Morning!
<jcastro> hi sesne!
<jcastro> sense even.
 * jcastro blushes
 * popey hands jcastro a tab key
<sense> :)
<sense> Tab, oh wonderful invention of mankind!
<sense> jcastro: They're still needing people for the trips during GUADEC to make them all go through. Do you know people who might be interested in attending them? (They're also suitable for spouses!)
<jcastro> sense: what's the link to the trips? I can announce it to our guadec attendees
<sense> jcastro: http://live.gnome.org/GUADEC/2010/Trips If you could, that would be great!
<dholbach> ara: uploaded
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<ara> \o/
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<ara> dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<huats> morning everyone !
<nigelb> popey: lol @ display corruption ;)
<czajkowski> morning
<popey> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: poke?
<dholbach> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> dholbach: I can do it, though I'm not part of MOTU per se ;)
<czajkowski> Have I missed anyone out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Contacts
<nigelb> I can't point out anything on quick glance
<czajkowski> well all that was thre before was jono CC and Forums so a but more information at least
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> sense: you're really kicking ass on blogging these days
<sense> czajkowski: I have a lot to write about! :)
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-July/004722.html
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<czajkowski> I think he's hiding
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<jono> czajkowski, I have to run to lunch, will be back in a bit
<czajkowski> cheeky
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> enjoy then I'm nabbing you
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<paultag> Grrrrrr
<paultag> my maintainer rocks so much, but he just made the package debian-native again
<paultag> I have a feeling that's wrong
<paultag> but I can't call him out :/
<nigelb> why not?
<paultag> nigelb: because I've learned everything I know from him
<paultag> nigelb: and he is @debain, and he rocks. He is always 20 steps ahead of me
<paultag> and I'm a pip-squeek in Debian, I need to just keep my head down and work hard :)
<jcastro> head down
<jcastro> he's skating
<jcastro> he's skating
<jcastro> shoots ...
<jcastro> SCOOOORES!!!!!
 * paultag does a lap around the goal
<paultag> man, I wish I could play hockey :)
<paultag> seems like it would be awesome
<nigelb> jcastro: fan of detroit? :D
<czajkowski> did jono come back at all
<sense> Nope.
<czajkowski> bah
<sense> He's having lunch for exactly four hours now.
<czajkowski> well not getting that action item done so today
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/22/approval-and-re-approval-process/
 * sense goes reading
<sense> czajkowski: How far is the localisation of the LoCo Directory?
<czajkowski> sense: you'd have to ask in -locoteams I'm not sure
<sense> ok
<paultag> hey jcastro, I have some dirt on you
<jcastro> oh?
<czajkowski> paultag: oi be nice to jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2096/2431683165_ea60b33b8f.jpg <-- a little birdy showed me this
<jcastro> hahaha yeah
<jcastro> that  was awesome
<paultag> jcastro: haha so good
<jcastro> I am wearing that green shirt now!
<paultag> hahaha
<czajkowski> jcastro: wait you're not wearing your banshee one :O
 * nhandler is glad nixternal isn't in here right now
<czajkowski> why
<paultag> hahaha nhandler
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's in my bag. :D
<czajkowski> jcastro: I was wondering :D
<paultag> jcastro: I'm still really concerned about http://castrojo.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/rur53.jpg?w=300&h=225
<paultag> jcastro: I hit your site again, and every time I see that photo I think it's me
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> he's the hero fo the day
<jcastro> he just fixed the omgunitykillingyourCPU issue
<paultag> haha
<paultag> nice :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: AREA 51 is at 100% :D
<jcastro> I saw!
<nigelb> jcastro: who's that licking you :p
<paultag> nigelb: nixternal
<nigelb> aah
<paultag> love is in the air
<nigelb> I wonder if we should show it to him too :p
<paultag> I'm pretty sure he would kill the little birdy who told me
<nigelb> LL
<nigelb> LOL
<jcastro> it's ok, I think that was on planet
<jcastro> tell little birdie that it'll take more than that to embarrass me
<paultag> jcastro: I'm pretty sure there are some photos from OLF
 * czajkowski yawns 
 * czajkowski prods paultag just cause 
<paultag> czajkowski: hai :)
<czajkowski> paultag: hows things
<paultag> czajkowski: gut, just a bit tired :)
<czajkowski> paultag: not breaking things then
<paultag> czajkowski: no ma'am!
<paultag> brb
<nhandler> czajkowski: /43
<nhandler> (ignore that)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> paultag: you're missing from over there
<czajkowski> pop in
<paultag> back :)
<paultag> czajkowski: missing from where?
<czajkowski> council
<paultag> oh ffs
<czajkowski> special lad
<popey> maco: http://www.gnarc.com/tutorials/bold-prediction-bug-1-will-be-closed-in-the-next-24-months looks familiar
<popey> in fact, looks like a wholesale copy/paste from http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/07/bold-prediction-bug-1-will-be-closed-in.html
<maco> popey: yep, you can see from the bottom of it that its yanked from my rss feed
<maco> of course, they're 13 months behind...
<popey> :)
<maco> popey: funny how the bottom of the page says they follow the "latest" in open source...when theyre pulling my year-old ones
<paultag> haha
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-23
<doctormo> paultag: I haven't been able to get in touch with leftyfb for a while, do you think I've gone and put him out of sorts by asking not to be re-approved?
<paultag> doctormo: he was fairly opposed to being un-approved. He also worked really hard WRT the SETC for the LoCo, and really give it 100% between work -- and I think getting un-approved could have done him no good
<paultag> doctormo: ( which was not brought up at the meeting )
<paultag> or aneme-con
<doctormo> paultag: Well the items were on the wiki page, we thought we'd had enough press not to need to explain them verbosly.
<paultag> doctormo: that's dumb
<doctormo> paultag: Look at the irc logs, czajkowski obviously wasn't happy with the wiki page. There isn't much more we could have done there.
<paultag> doctormo: That's not true at all
<doctormo> Explain
<paultag> doctormo: you could have said, I'ts incomplete, we'll come back in a month. That's what we planned to do when you did not show up
<doctormo> paultag: It wasn't incomplete, it had everything we've done for the past year.
<paultag> doctormo: have you seen any of the other applications?
<doctormo> paultag: Yes, I thought they were needlessly verbose, verging on the war and peace in red tape.
<paultag> doctormo: the I-don't-give-a-shit 'tude really does not fly with us, and that's the main reason MA is not approved right now IMHO
<paultag> doctormo: that's what we want to see. We want to see enthusiasm and pride
<doctormo> paultag: We have pride in Ubuntu and the events we do, less so in pandering to authorities demanding excessive verbiage.
<paultag> doctormo: and as a result of not playing the game you lost resources
<paultag> doctormo: it's not worth it, I know it's what you do, but it was a step back for the team
<doctormo> paultag: Actually I thought it was as a result of asking not to have them.
<pleia2> doctormo: I really don't see it so much as "excessive verbiage" as making one's team a shining example in front of less successful teams, approval carries the extra weight of being a good example, sharing your best practices, sharing with the community and sure, putting that on a reapproval app so czajkowski can blog about how awesome the french team app was and so other teams pipe up on the mailing list and decide to share graphs too
<paultag> doctormo: That's not even to mention that I won't have an approved loco to come home to, so I'll have to step down as a LoCo Council Member when I move back
<doctormo> paultag: How does that work?
<pleia2> paultag: grandfathering is nice :)
<paultag> doctormo: you have to be a member of an approved loco to be a loco council member
<paultag> pleia2: until the cycle is over ;)
<paultag> unless I fly to Ohio once a year and help with a bug jam or something
<doctormo> Wow, red tape.
<pleia2> I see the approved team requirement is so you're familiar with the role and responsiblity of being a member of an approved team
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, but rules are rules :)
<pleia2> I wouldn't say it's so rigidly set in stone
<pleia2> we're all people, job postings also always require a college degree ;)
<doctormo> paultag: Please understand that the team can not be a shining example, it's not gleaming, it's just one person doing everything while I bunch of other people maybe turn up a single time in a year. That's not really a team, thats just a one man band pretending to be a team. It's exactly why I intended to step down as leader, because there just isn't the roll for it, there just isn't anyone to lead here.
<doctormo> At least me and DPic got Animeboston out of the way
 * paultag cringes
<paultag> DPic and I
<paultag> doctormo: I see where you're coming from, I just think it was a short-sighted move
<paultag> doctormo: no one said you *had* to request resources
<doctormo> paultag: Sorry I don't understand.
<paultag> doctormo: if you don't want to use resources, don't request them. Canonical does not send CDs without you asking. You could therefore have the same effect as being "unapproved" by not requesting anything
<paultag> doctormo: but when we have a new member who wants to hit a con, they have to play man down and not get the full conf-pack despite the loco's history because you don't like the idea of oversight
<paultag> doctormo: and I'll be home in less then a year, and I was planning to help
<doctormo> paultag: Then perhaps I shouldn't have been forced to remain team leader if I could see no value in oversight.
<paultag> doctormo: you were not forced
<doctormo> Guilt tripped.
<paultag> doctormo: you said "I'm not doing a good job" and everyone said "Oh no, we got your back"
<paultag> doctormo: you should have said "I don't have time, I'm stepping down. We will hold elections on a new leader"
<doctormo> And now? what is your plan?
<paultag> doctormo: plan for what?
<doctormo> I had hoped we could recover and get approved again, but your acting like it's a funeral.
<paultag> doctormo: that just discouraged all the people who are usually active, I think. This blindsided most of the team.
<doctormo> paultag: And what were they doing before exactly?
<doctormo> Perhaps I'm just amazing that people who do so little could be encouraged to do any less.
<paultag> doctormo: at least they were idle not discouraged and idle. That means that they stop being idle
<paultag> doctormo: and that means the membership dies. At least you can have a list of members on standby for events
<paultag> doctormo: but you can't do that if they are no longer active with the team
<doctormo> paultag: I think when you move, you should take over, you seem to know what your doing and how to handle it.
<paultag> doctormo: so, instead of maintaining and repairing, you're tearing it down to nothing and trying to do all the hard work over again
<paultag> doctormo: I'm contact of Ohio
<paultag> doctormo: I can't lead two LoCos.
<paultag> doctormo: We should ask someone who has been active in the MA loco for longer then me, and has been in MA
<paultag> I will contribute gladly
<paultag> _dispite_ this epic step back
<paultag> Anyway.
<doctormo> paultag: I don't think it's that epic, the team goes on, we didn't deserve to be an approved team.
<paultag> I don't care muchly for self-flagellation, that's for the council to decide during re-approvals
<doctormo> of course it is
<doctormo> paultag: So, I ask again, what's the plan. The LoCo council decided as an action point to be involved and help the MA team get back on it's feet.
<paultag> doctormo: yes, we are still discussing what we'd like to see. If I were you, i'd take advantage of this lapse to step down, if you plan to :)
<paultag> otherwise, we'll get back to you, and we ( you + council ) can start to come up with a gameplan around our framework
<doctormo> paultag: Sounds like a plan.
<paultag> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> paultag: email sent
<paultag> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> paultag: I've handed the lp team tot he loco council, that should allow you guys to handle it.
<paultag> I saw that, thanks
<huats> morning !!
<doctormo> Hey huats
<huats> hello doctormo
<czajkowski> morning
<doctormo> czajkowski: Hello, I think I'll go for a cycle ride, nothing is making me sleep this night.
<czajkowski> oh a hot shower
<czajkowski> they put me to sleep late at night sometimes
<huats> it is true that it is early in your place doctormo
<nigelb> doctormo: awake since last night?
<sense> good morning
<czajkowski> sense: hey
<huats> morning sense
<czajkowski> is this channel logged or not ?
<czajkowski> it's in the channel topic but can't see a logging bot
<nigelb> czajkowski: its there
<sense> czajkowski, ubuntulog
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/23/%23ubuntu-community-team.html
<czajkowski> ahh I sent looking to http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AlanBell> smile for the camera
<nigelb> czajkowski: all core channel logs are in irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sense> No LoCobot here!
<czajkowski> one day I'll use my brain and remember
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<nigelb> G'day Tm_T ;)
<doctormo> nigelb: Nah, I did get 4 hours between 9pm and 1am, but it's still bad. I think it was that delicious lazangia that put me out early.
<doctormo> I wonder why ubuntu-us-ma isn't logged.
<jussi> doctormo: probably because its pretty impossible to get a locobot...
<jussi> Ubuntu-eu's contacts are not very contactable
<popey> doctormo: for the record Paultag was incorrect last night when he mentioned that you have to be from an approved loco to be on the loco council. That's not a requirement.
<sense> no
<popey> well, not a requirement I've ever seen!
<dholbach> jcastro: NICE blog post
<doctormo> Oh good, for a second I thought my decision had impacted someone unknowingly.
<popey> i can picture jcastro saying "Allow me to retort!" in a british accent for some reason
<sense> jcastro with a British accent? That's never going to happen! :P
<nigelb> popey: *shudder* jcastro, british accent!
<popey> ohhhh he does it
<popey> its funny
<popey> actually, he only seems to do it when I'm around
<sense> He tries to speak your language when you're near, how polite!
<popey> haha
<popey> as should everyone :)
<czajkowski> yeah even jono takes my accent off. Git
<vish> hmm , the british accent aint bad!
 * vish mostly sees criticism only from folks being jealous ;p
<sense> vish: which of the British accents?
<sense> They've all got their own one over there!
<popey> pfft
<popey> Mine is the only real one
<vish> lol!
<popey> all the others are wrong
<sense> English (popey_en_GB)
<popey> hah
<popey> popey_en_GB_popeyshouse
<czajkowski> at least yours is understandable.  I was lost in Liverpool and couldnt understand a flipping word that was said by folks
<nigelb> popey_en-AP
<popey> says you czajkowski !
<czajkowski> says I!
<popey> when I'm near you I read your lips :)
<vish> hehe, probably jcastro is the only one who can pull off "So screw that, ..." in blogs , and not sound like a jerk ;)
<czajkowski> popey: hah!
<nigelb> vish: +1
<popey> he gets away with most things without sounding like a jerk
<nigelb> vish: we picture him actually saying it and it sounds all cool :p
<popey> because.. primarily.. he's not a jerk :)
<vish> :)
<sense> agreed
<nigelb> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2010-07-22
<nigelb> looks good?
<sense> It took quite long, didn't it? :)
<sense> Almost two hours.
<nigelb> sense: expected.  But I feel it was good.
<sense> yeah
<nigelb> We have logs so bug squad can use it for the days to come
<sense> Tremendously helpful for us, really.
<vish> nigelb: yup , cant we edit the session?
<vish> or add something in between , footnotes often get missed
<nigelb> I always felt we lacked much documentation about BTS, now that closes the hole.  If somone says I dunno about BTS we can redirect to this wiki :)
<nigelb> vish: suggested not to I think
<nigelb> we always use footnotes
<vish> nigelb: its not #ubuntu-debian  , its  #debian-ubuntu
<nigelb> vish: oh yeah.  I'm in the channel and I forgot :p
<nigelb> I'm awesome aren't I?
<sense> Can't the other be turned into a redirect?
<vish> nigelb: thats the problem , since there is a  #ubuntu-debian  on freenode with a bot
<vish> gbot..
<nigelb> sense: different network
<sense> ah
<vish> nigelb: i just went there and was like , "where is everyone??"
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> vish: freenode or oftc?
<vish> nigelb: on freenode
<nigelb> vish: fixed wiki :)
<vish>   everyone /join #ubuntu-debian
<vish> me feels lonely there ;p
<doctormo> vish: Do I get to go there if I wrote a guide for debian packaging?
<vish> heh
<czajkowski> vish: why ubuntu-debian and not debian-ubuntu on oftc
<vish> haha, someone just joined there! and not from me poking here :D
<doctormo> You never know!
<vish> czajkowski: just kidding , i didnt start it , probably that channel should be shutdown , ubuntu namespace is used
<czajkowski> vish: yup but common for people to go there tbh, I did when I first heard about the debian ubuntu stuff and automaticaly went to freenode tbh
<czajkowski> having to join another server wa sa pita!
<vish> yeah.. :s
<vish> czajkowski: !blame nigelb  :D
<jussi> ooh, can I blame nigelb as well?
<sense> jussi: We should introduce an ASCII-art using blamebot! That would be fun!
<jussi> sense: NO!
<jussi> ascii art...pleh...
<doctormo> sense: I have no problem with art, but blame... hmm sounds kinda CoCb
<sense> Blame art! A whole new art form!
<AlanBell> http://www.despair.com/blame.html
<sense> :P
<doctormo> pleia2, nigelb: Your impressions: http://imagebin.ca/view/LxZGhB.html (although don't mention how late this is)
<vish> phew , found the thumb!
<sense> jcastro: The link in your latest tweet results in a 404!
<vish> doctormo: heh , i was wondering why she was showing "L"
<doctormo> vish: Really? L?
<vish> doctormo: yeah , why was she saying Looser!
<doctormo> vish: But her thumb isn't sticking out.
<vish> then found the thumb neatly tucked in :)
<nigelb> right, everyone blame me!
<doctormo> There we go, fixed it so the head dress is behind the hand.
<doctormo> It was however in my defense, nigelb's fault.
<nigelb> doctormo: pretty good!
<nigelb> jcastro: good post!
<nigelb> I guess unity looks very pretty now
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> hey
<paultag> duanedesign: what's up?
<duanedesign> paultag: having a cup of coffee and getting oriented
<paultag> duanedesign: nice :)
<doctormo> paultag, nigelb: does the second page fit the title page: http://imagebin.ca/view/TkwwlSHC.html ?
<paultag> doctormo: beable / be able
<paultag> doctormo: answeryour / answer your
<paultag> doctormo: otherwise it looks OK
<nigelb> doctormo: paultag +1
<doctormo> paultag, nigelb: Fixed the text, but I was talking about the graphic, I redrew her in a different pose and needed to know it didn't look out of place.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> doctormo: looks great
<nigelb> doctormo: heh, ditto.  looks awesome
<nigelb> though scratching head is more common when packaging :[
<nigelb> :p
<paultag> nigelb: true that
<paultag> nigelb: I've been doing it for like 4 years now, and I still don't know what I'm doing. Although, that's more because I don't give it enough time.
<sense> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hola sense
<sense> pedro_: Do you know if people from the Bug Squad/QA Team will be attending GUADEC?
<pedro_> sense, i'll be attending, but i don't know if someone else from the BugSquad is going
<sense> pedro_: Then I'll probably see you there! :)
<sense> pedro_: Have you taken a look at <http://live.gnome.org/GUADEC/2010/Trips>? We need more people to attend.
<pedro_> sense, yes ;-), btw how long does it take to go from Amsterdam to The Hague in train?
<pedro_> sense,  looking
<sense> 45 minutes
<sense> You need to go to 'Den Haag HS', the venue is practically next to that train station.
<pedro_> awesome ;-)
<sense> good
<sense> Ping me if you've got any questions!
<pedro_> sense, will do it, thanks!
<sense> You're welcome!
<doctormo> nigelb, paultag: Now sure about this one, your thoughts: http://imagebin.ca/view/vpD2R-fo.html
<AlanBell> is between people and pretty
<AlanBell> capital A on also
<dholbach> pedro_: I don't have the necessary powers
<dholbach> pedro_: we need bdmurray
<akgraner> OSCON is over for me - taking some time today to get caught up...  open stack was the hot buzz this year....
<akgraner> and Rack Space, Meego, splunk, and various others are all hiring  - go to their websites and take a look
<pedro_> dholbach, ok, i won't edit anything then ;-)
<dholbach> pedro_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day-stats/+filebug :)
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468053/
<AlanBell> Canonical do have an OEM relationship with Dell right?
<paultag> AlanBell: ouch
<czajkowski> AlanBell: yup
<paultag> AlanBell: that's not what I expected
<AlanBell> it would be nice if they would take my money
<paultag> AlanBell: we're still second class citizens these days.
<jussi> far out!
<IdleOne> important to keep in mind that end user tech support rarely have all the info they need to be able to answer questions with the correct info. That said I don't think you can buy a laptop from Dell without any OS installed
<jussi> yes, you can
<jussi> one of the lattitudes iirc
<paultag> ubuntu.dell or something
<jussi> or you used to be able to when I worked there
<paultag> oh were you actually asking AlanBell ?
<IdleOne> ah, well in that case Makrand_Karante  needs to ask his supervisor for more training
<paultag> or were you having fun?
<paultag> AlanBell: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml
<paultag> AlanBell: dell.com/ubuntu <-- short url
<paultag> store here http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<AlanBell> well actually I bought two samsung laptops a while back
<paultag> AlanBell: I thought you were having fun with them. I found these pages a while ago and bookmarked them
<AlanBell> I had a similar conversation full of fail with Dell at the time
<popey> 16:42:16 < jussi> one of the lattitudes iirc
<popey> depends on the region/country
<popey> each country lead decides what that region sells
<jussi> popey: ahh, I was in irish sales
<AlanBell> I really really wanted to get a dell pre-installed with ubuntu, two of them and I didn't care what the cost was
<AlanBell> they wouldn't trade with me
<popey> you tried over the phone?
<AlanBell> so today was just asking again, I knew what the outcome would be
<popey> I hear you can get more success that way
<AlanBell> they had a vostro at the time which was listed as Ubuntu coming in March (this was in May)
<AlanBell> that has now gone
<jussi> AlanBell: call up, seriously.
<popey> I have also heard of companies becoming dell resellers and being able to resell with no OS
<popey> or add their own OS
<AlanBell> I did talk to them on the phone, eventually managed to get a quote with a month of lead time from a business advisor
<jussi> the sales reps on the phones can do strange things ;)
<AlanBell> cost more than the one with windows
<jussi> AlanBell: did he send you a list of stuff in it? (quote)
<AlanBell> it was a special order thing, yes I have the quote somewhere
<AlanBell> point is they are not on retail sale
 * popey starts a chat session
<jussi> AlanBell: if you dont mind, could you share it with me?
<czajkowski> heheh
<maco> oh thats interesting
<popey> "Please enter valid Email Address
<popey>    
<popey> *STAB* *STAB* *STAN*
<popey> err
<popey> not Stan, he's nice
<popey> it wont let me use alan+dell @ foobar.com
<maco> on the US site they have the mini 10n and the inspiron 15n with ubuntu 9.10, and pics and starting price listed and all. and then just links (no info) for "shop vostro v13 with ubuntu linux 9.04" and "shop latitude 2100 with ubuntu linux 9.04" ... jaunty??? SO BEHIND
<czajkowski> anyone else find this annoying - CLick on the Ubuntu link http://search.euro.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=ie&l=en&cs=&k=ubuntu+&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> I clicked the shop for ubuntu laptops and didn't find any which is why I started the chat
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ahh we can now buy latitures over here
<czajkowski> *latitudes
<czajkowski> I am rather shocked
<czajkowski> that's new
<jussi> is this something superm1 can prod someone about?
<paultag> maco: aye
<popey> 16:51:11   	  	 Ritam_Sengupta 	
<popey> I have seen your initial query - Online you would not find laptops without OS Alan 16:51:21   	  	 Ritam_Sengupta 	
<popey> A Latitude can be configured without OS though
<paultag> maco: they might still use lpia?
<popey> sorry :(
<maco> paultag: wasnt lpia the low power cpu?
<paultag> maco: yeah low power ia
<paultag> intel arch
<paultag> sorry :)
<maco> i didnt think any of dells "normal" machines used it
<maco> actually i thought vostro was a higher power machine.
<paultag> maco: the lpia build was for dell iirc, and was used on their netbooks, and it was jaunty IIRC
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468065/  AlanBell
<paultag> I don't think the newer builds had lpia
<popey> depends who/how you ask :)
<maco> oh nope. vostro is celery
<maco> paultag: neither vostro nor latitude is a netbook
<AlanBell> popey: sure, but that isn't the point
<popey> its part of the point
<AlanBell> you shouldn't have to insist
<popey> i didnt insist :)
<paultag> maco: you make a convincing argument
<popey> she offered
<paultag> maco: perhaps they want to sync major release numbers?
<paultag> I have no clue
<AlanBell> oh, so she did, on the latitude
<paultag> I would sure as heck not run it like that
<maco> with 8.04 didnt they have a rule that you werent allowed to upgrade to the new releases?
<maco> WOW
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it was bloody annoying
<maco> on the vostro they dont let you configure *anything* except warranty length and buying accessories
<czajkowski> I wiped my machine and just did a clean install
<popey> surely that was due to it being an lpia build
<maco> cpu and hard drive are fixed
<czajkowski> popey: yes
<AlanBell> that was lpia
<popey> and lpia builds for the next releases weren't available
<popey> which made upgrades 'hard'
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/07/23/why-windows-still-has-good-sales-figures/
<maco> wait
<maco> AlanBell: YOU'RE the open sourcerer?
<AlanBell> one of them
<jussi> lol
<maco> there's more than one?
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468069/
<AlanBell> /author/alanbell is me
<popey> hahah czajkowski got the same person as I
<popey> and argued with them :)
<czajkowski>  16:57:25   	  	 Ritam_Sengupta 	
<czajkowski> Thank you for the information Laura. Unfortunately, I can only bring you information pertaining to what I have in the UK.
<czajkowski>  16:57:35   	  	 Ritam_Sengupta 	
<czajkowski> Sorry for this. I would love to bring you the right solution
<czajkowski> I am not in the UK
<czajkowski>  16:57:39   	  	 laura laura.czajkowski@gmail.com 	
<paultag> >:D
<paultag> LET'S RAID DELL GUISE
<paultag> that's all I can hear in my head
<paultag> they must be starting to hate us
<popey> yes, I'd recommend not "doing an FSF" and trying to DDOS Dell
<popey> that would be double plus ungood
<paultag> oh popey, you and your newspeak
<maco> czajkowski: did you tell her what models i said were on the US one?
<AlanBell> maco: Alan Lord is the other one
<czajkowski> maco: yup
<czajkowski> and then she said she didnt know
<maco> czajkowski: was "i'm not in the uk" the angry-republic-of-ireland-person in you?
<czajkowski> no not at all republican in me, I just find it annoying
<czajkowski> maco: think of it as the americans call ing the canadians americans
<maco> well technically they are
<maco> north americans
<IdleOne> uh, so maco is Canadian also?
<paultag> wooo!!!
<maco> hhaha no
<paultag> I'm Canadian, I guess :D
<paultag> finally!
<maco> not all americans are canadian, but all canadians are american ;-)
<paultag> Ey?
<maco> venn diagram time!
<maco> big circle = american
<maco> medium circles = north american, south american
<maco> and in those, little circles for canada, us, mexico, paraguay, uruguay, chile, argentina, brazil...
<paultag> maco: Are people from Hawaii Americans?
<maco> ...yes?
<IdleOne> they are Pacifists
<paultag> IdleOne++;
<IdleOne> wait, Pacificers
<maco> pacific islanders :P
<maco> i thought you needed to go farther west for that
<maco> like indonesia
<paultag> maco: zomg they were right! Obama is not an American
<maco> and the philipines
 * paultag facepalms
<czajkowski> paultag: tis true, he;s Irish
<paultag> :P
<maco> czajkowski: did you ever see the cartoon "there's no one as irish as barack o'bama"?
<czajkowski> http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/0315/obamab.html
<paultag> Ha!
<czajkowski> paultag: I wasn't joking ....
<czajkowski> maco: aye
<IdleOne> His mother was Irish?
<czajkowski> great grand father
<IdleOne> ha
<maco> 2 more greats
<IdleOne> related to the Kennedy family
<IdleOne> ?
<paultag> well thank you anyway czajkowski :)
<paultag> IdleOne: aahaha, no way. He would have been shot by now
<maco> paultag: he's been under SS protection since a year before the election
<czajkowski> KEANEY not KENNEDY
<paultag> Oh, doh
<paultag> maco: I was making a kennedy joke
<czajkowski> fecking americans :p
<AlanBell> maco: did you see the video and song?
<paultag> maco: in very poor taste
<maco> AlanBell: the one i mentioned?
<AlanBell> yeah
<maco> clearly if i mentioned it!
<AlanBell> ah, but you said it was a cartoon
<AlanBell> I didn't realise you meant the same thing I had seen
<IdleOne> Why is evolution so messed up
<IdleOne> the email client I mean
<paultag> IdleOne: It's GNOME
<IdleOne> you kde people think you're all so great with your working applications
<paultag> IdleOne: hell, and 4.0 was from scratch. It's like we're showing off ;)
<IdleOne> sure not one little bit of borrowed code
<IdleOne> LIES!
<IdleOne> all lies!
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> the Microsoft effect
<IdleOne> KDE is Gnome with a shinny GUI
<IdleOne> admit it!
<paultag> *THERE* ARE *TWO* LIGHTS
<IdleOne> it was 4 but I got the reference :P
<paultag> haaha, wow, I just got out-nerded
<IdleOne> lol
<paultag> you are a gentleman and a scholar
<jussi> ok, time to pack the PC up :/ laptop from here on in...
<IdleOne> funny I was watching TNG yesterday and wondered why there is no internet on Star Trek
<paultag> IdleOne: well they finally figured out the current model sucks ;)
<paultag> IdleOne: TCP/Subspace
<IdleOne> There was a episode in season two where Data was about to explain TCP/IP and then Picard told him to shut up
<paultag> aaaahahahahhaah
<paultag> I need to watch TNG again
<paultag> I forgot way too much :)
<IdleOne> I got 7 seasons here
<doctormo> pleia2, nigelb, jcastro, dinda: could you please review this community pdf: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf It's short, easy to read, and overdue.
<paultag> IdleOne: ach! Man, I need to get me a copy, are they torrented or the box set?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> :/
<paultag> Oh good answer
<maco> AlanBell: isnt it an animated thingy with his head clipped in and whatnot?
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xkw8ip43Vk
<maco> thats not the original
<pleia2> doctormo: presumably this is directed at asking smart questions in ubuntu channels?
<maco> or at least not the one im thinking of
<maco> AlanBell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HplZ_taHXLM&feature=related that one
<paultag> maco: sounds the same :)
<doctormo> pleia2: yes
<maco> i havent got speakers so i wouldnt know
<paultag> maco: ah no biggie.
<maco> im referring to which /video/ though
<paultag> Oh does anyone have speakers and want to get real classy right now?
<paultag> Prereq: One (1) Classy drink
<paultag> In three browser tabs open:
<paultag> http://www.rainymood.com/
<pleia2> doctormo: I like it (and the pictures make me grin!), but I'd pop by #ubuntu-irc and get their thoughts too
<paultag> http://www.endlessyoutube.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k
<AlanBell> maco: same song, looks like the cartoon version was released a month later than the montage
<paultag> http://www.endlessyoutube.com/watch?v=DIx3aMRDUL4
<maco> AlanBell: ah. well, cartoon's more amusing
<doctormo> Thanks pleia2, will do.
<AlanBell> it is
<doctormo> nhandler: irc.oftc.net ?
<nhandler> doctormo: What about it?
<doctormo> nhandler: why would all debian and ubuntu channels be on freenode but the crossover be on oftc?
<nhandler> doctormo: Debian chanels aren't on freenode. They are on oftc
<nhandler> And #debian-ubuntu has existed for a while
<doctormo> Ahr, joining one server is hard enough with Empathy, didn't the debian project think of me back in 1994!
<doctormo> Debian just doesn't have any empathy!
<paultag> seeing as how they predated us
<paultag> it's really us who have no empathy
<paultag> which is cool, but still
<pleia2> that said, debian moved after the ubuntu project was launched
<pleia2> they used to officially be on freenode, moved to oftc in the middle of 2006 ;)
<pleia2> I work with other projects which live on oftc though, so it was no great hardship for me
<czajkowski> but there are debian channels on freenode  as well
<nhandler> There are some (i.e. #debian), but oftc is the official home (just like freenode is Ubuntu's home)
<czajkowski> yup
<highvoltage> bonjour á tous
<czajkowski> highvoltage: salut
 * nhandler notes highvoltage is identified :)
<nigelb> oh, no! the canucks got to highvoltage :p
<czajkowski> nhandler: when are the reports due ?
<[N]> czajkowski: A week from sunday
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> thanks
<nigelb> [N]: nice nick ;)
<[N]> Np
<[N]> nigelb: I use it when on my iPod
<nigelb> [N]: heh, appropriate
<[N]> My irssi is to big to use from the iPod
<highvoltage> nhandler: heh, yep I got to my config and got my password... then it didn't work because an admin already reset it for me without telling me about it so that was kind of confusing :)
<AlanBell> doctormo: nice PDF
<nigelb> doctormo: WOW! Its turned out beautiful!
<popey> that dell ubuntu vs windows thing is getting mentioned in mainstream places, not just by us!
<AlanBell> really?
<popey> PCPro podcast mentioned it in their latest episode
<popey> its really making us look quite the joke
<popey> via Dell
<popey> they were on the 'right' side of it, in that they thought it was daft too
<AlanBell> they might as well just take the page down altogether
 * sense agrees completely with AlanBell continues ranting against Dell. Go on, this is good ranting! They deserve it, it's almost like they want to sell nothing with this bad marketing.
<AlanBell> it is a failure of the capitalist free market amongst other things
<nigelb> was always bound to fail
 * nigelb hides :p
<AlanBell> about the only way to get a decent laptop in the UK that doesn't count towards Microsoft's sales figures is to get a macbook pro
<popey> hah
<nigelb> AlanBell: or bribe someone to buy it from zareason and pick it up when you go for uds
<AlanBell> wrong keyboard
<popey> us keyboard
<popey> wrong wireless firmware too
<nigelb> gah, may be wrong color too :p
<sense> popey: Don't tell me the British have got their own keyboard!?
<AlanBell> £
<popey> and a proper sized enter key
<nigelb> ah!
<nigelb> lol
<sense> We've got US International with €.
<sense> but for that you need Alt Grp
<AlanBell> alt-gr 4 € also @ and # are in the wrong place on the US keyboard
<nigelb> AlanBell: its a new market :D Start Alan Laptops :D
<maco> no.  theyre in the wrong place on the british keyboard
<sense> Alt Gr 5 for € here
<nigelb> AlanBell: wrong in the UK one you mean
<sense> AlanBell: You mean you don't have @ on 2?
<AlanBell> shift 2 is "
<nigelb> that is soooo wrong
<sense> AlanBell: You're just like the French. Always wanting their own stuff. :P
<nigelb> hahaha
<maco> um i imagine if you asked you could get a british keyboard
<sense> With their Azerty.
<maco> they do british power cords if asked
<nigelb> its the square or the round?
<sense> Triangle cords!
<AlanBell> maco: possibly, but I still have import problems and no overnight gratification
<nigelb> AlanBell: you'll ever get overnight gratification
<nigelb> AlanBell: also, I'm surprised lennovo doesn't sell laptop without OS in UK
<nigelb> They do that in India
<maco> wow thsi conversation could take a dirty turn those last few lines
<sense> nigelb: Ubuntu is a lot bigger in India than in the UK.
<AlanBell> I just want to go to one of the manufacturers, like Dell, HP, Lenovo, look at the range and say "yup, I will take two of them, but with Ubuntu not Windows."
<AlanBell> not go through some special order process or under the counter deal
<nigelb> maco: depends on the angle you look at them
 * popey tilts his head to the side
 * popey looks at nigelb 
<nigelb> AlanBell: cant even get no OS deal
<nigelb> ?
<AlanBell> nope, they won't do it
 * nigelb grins at popey
<nigelb> AlanBell: so full of fail
<AlanBell> maco: were you being rude?
<AlanBell> tut tut
<maco> AlanBell: you said it!
 * maco guesses thats a perfectly innocent phrase in the UK and not here
<sense> maco is hinting at the "overnight gratification"?
<AlanBell> normally when I say something that has a double meaning I do it on purpose
<maco> sense: yes
<maco> AlanBell: trouble is, i cant find the other meaning
<maco> do you mean shipping?
<nigelb> maco: no, get it next day
<sense> maco: customs, maybe?
<AlanBell> yes, I mean next day shipping
<nigelb> i.e., order today and get it tomorrow
<maco> ok
<AlanBell> but your meaning was funnier
<popey> http://twitter.com/KerryatDell/status/19067672439
 * nigelb wonders if gratification has been abused to that extent in US
<popey> dell and cambridge university... high performance computing facility... wonder what OS those Dell servers are running...
<maco> nigelb: pm?
<nigelb> popey: the HPC option gives me 4 server options
<nigelb> windows, rh, rhel, and suse linux
<popey> fancy that
<nigelb> heh, I dont think anyone would get window for an HPC
<nigelb> i mean, its supposed to be high performance.  high performance windows would be an oxymoron :p
<nigelb> Just like "Microsoft Works" :D :D
<duanedesign> :D
<vish> Wicrosoft does work!
<vish> err , Microsoft!
<nigelb> see, full of fail :p
<vish> ;p
<vish> nigelb: well , most of the stuff does work out of the box , and for someone who does not want to do the work of tweaking and getting hardware to work , it is better to stick with M$ ;)
<vish> rather has to work out of the box with M$
<nigelb> vish: well, the computers I own had less tweaking on linux compared to windows
<sense> true
<vish> nigelb: liar!
<vish> nigelb: did you have hardware problems with windows preinstalled systems?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> mic refused to work properly :/
<vish> nigelb: heh , then you can send it back ;)
<vish> *they* will fix it
<nigelb> well, works on linux fine
<vish> nigelb: well , you must be the lucky one ;)  .. else you wont hear blogs about people writing, "hoorah , everything works out of the box with Ubuntu 10.04 now" ;)
<nigelb> haha
<doctormo> jcastro: Where has jono gone? I feel like I haven't seen him much all summer.
<doctormo> vish: Actually my super secrete personal opinion is that everyone should have Ubuntu, even if half their computer hardware doesn't work. Most people don't use that half of their computer anyway.
<vish> doctormo: well , mine too, though not a secret opinion ;)
<doctormo> vish: Come to Ubuntu, have it installed! Have both, have everything! What's stopping you!
<doctormo> pleia2: Not much chatter on the questions guide, could I ask a favour and get you to hype it to get it into more hands?
<doctormo> It's one of those things I think more people should be aware of and you might be able to advertise it a little better than me,.
<pleia2> doctormo: sure thing
<doctormo> pleia2: I was planning on asking jono of jcastro, but they seem MIA ATM.
<pleia2> oh yeah, you'll have to settle for me
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> pleia2: :-) I think your closer to IRC team anyway.
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm thinking about doing a full blog entry about this, with comments after each slide based on my experience and explaining why said slide is awesome, thoughts?
<doctormo> pleia2: Sounds really cool, then more people will be more likely to read it all I think.
<doctormo> Instead of just download the pdf and put it off.
<doctormo> *reading it*
<pleia2> great
<doctormo> pleia2: One thing, be sure to note the revision and date, so if I do updates it'll be obvious your review was based on a prior version?
<pleia2> will do
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-24
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag_> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> doody
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: howdy
<czajkowski> Pendulum: howsy things
<Pendulum> not too bad
<sabin> hi
<sabin> I have a problem with usb tv box on ubuntu
<paultag> Any CC members hanging around?
<paultag> the LC needs a quick update on contact email to our ML --> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil <-- Email is loco-council@l.u.c
<pleia2> sure
 * pleia2 hasn't quite left yet
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2, oh you! You're supposed to be out! Go do your real life stuff, this won't change in a day
<pleia2> hmm, it currently sends mail to all of you by default
<pleia2> irc council doesn't use a set email addy either
<pleia2> should probably nudge other CC people to see what the hive mind thinks
<paultag> pleia2, well, I'll write something and send it to team council, get out of here before I have to ask someone from the IRCC to kickban you ;)
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> lol
<nhandler> iirc, LP doesn't like having an l.u.c contact address. Even the CC doesn't have it set
<paultag> Grrr.
<paultag> nhandler, at least if we can note it in the text
<nhandler> Yeah, that is what most teams do paultag
<paultag> aye. I'll craft an email and poke to see what everyone thinks
<doctormo> pleia2: The blog entry is for tomorrow right?
<pleia2> doctormo: probably, I figured I'd space it a little bit away from yours so there weren't two posts in a row about the same thing
 * pleia2 has all images prepped, just needs to write the content of the entry ;)
<doctormo> pleia2: Perfect, in your own time of course. btw, how did you prep the images?
<doctormo> pleia2: New version Revision 6 available: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf also at lp:~doctormo/doctormo-random/howtoask
<doctormo> paultag: Do you not think it would have been better if rules had not had been bent and the USA was just one LoCo team? We'd always be an approved LoCo then.
<doctormo> pleia2: P.S. I don't want the lp code path to become common knowledge since past experience shows translators go a bit crazy and start badly handling translations on their own, publishing in random places online and basically doing a whole bunch of work to create confusion. This time I want to get people to email me and work on translations that way.
<pleia2> doctormo: great, thanks, and noted
<AlanBell> doctormo: if the USA was a country level LoCo then that country level loco would probably install the same kind of state level structures anyway
<nigelb> we face that difficulty with india as a country level loco
<nigelb> even if one person starts to do something, it will be difficult to revive the country as a whole. the only hope I have is a city level loco
<sense> good morning
<nigelb> morning sense :)
<sense> hey nigelb!
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<doctormo> nigelb: Best to have a city + surrounding area LoCo, otherwise you'll have an urban populace with Ubuntu and all the rural guys without. Although in india perhaps that's going to happen anyway.
<nigelb> doctormo: yup
<doctormo> AlanBell: The difference is that the country wide LoCo would be the one contacting shipit for resources, which it would then distribute out to states.
<doctormo> nigelb: Then do that, the Indian LoCo can just take care of shipit and emailing sub-teams about items on contacts list.
<nigelb> doctormo: nope.  that part is dead.
<nigelb> (which is what I'm trying to revive)
<doctormo> nigelb: Which part? the country wide part?
<nigelb> the country wide
<AlanBell> shipit isn't that important
<doctormo> AlanBell: Not to a country the size and demographic of India, I wouldn't think so.
<doctormo> nigelb: It must be fairly cheap to make CDs there, it would probably be cheaper for shipit to just send you money ;-P
<nigelb> doctormo: hahah
<nigelb> actually when the cds come to loco contacts we spend more money getting it customs cleared (when I asked the loco contact.  he stopped requesting)
<AlanBell> canonical will pay customs charges
<doctormo> nigelb: What is the best language for materials to be in for India?
<nigelb> AlanBell: not the bribes which they force us to pay :/
<nigelb> doctormo: around 22 of them major and a lot of them minor :D
<AlanBell> nigelb: ah, that might be different :-(
<doctormo> nigelb: huh? Pick _one_ language which is the best to print lots of materials in.
<nigelb> doctormo: There isn't one.
<nigelb> Depending on where you're going to give it, the language changes.
<nigelb> I can't even say English because it depends on the target audience.
<doctormo> nigelb: OK lets try this question again... Considering population, distribution ease, effect, current layout of loco and user groups in India. What one language would have the most effect and could be distributed the most widely.
<nigelb> doctormo: ok, this is going to take some time to explain.
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_India
<nigelb> Almost every state in India has its own language.  If you ask for one language with majority speakers, it would be Hindi.  But if you attempt to try and distribute Hindi materials in south india, its full of fail.  Ditto for Eastern India too.
<nigelb> So, if you want any level of success English would be best.  Loco and LUGs can translate that.
<nigelb> Anything else, you're going to have to cater for at least 30 languages.
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks for the link :)
<AlanBell> wow: India's most prestigious Indian Institute of Technology entrance, most popularly known as IIT-JEE, has changed its format. In 2007, the questions are posed in either Hindi or English, and students can answer in one of these languages: English, Assamese, Bengali, Gujarati, Hindi, Kannada, Malayalam, Marathi, Oriya, Punjabi, Sindhi, Tamil, Telugu and Urdu.
<nigelb> :D
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm actually well aware of India's language demographic, I wasn't asking if one language could cover all though.
<doctormo> After all I have friends from all over India :-)
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> what I'm trying to tell you is, besides English, any other attempt would mean localizating to at least all the major languages
<doctormo> AlanBell: I only know people who can speak Bengali, Gujarati, Hindi, Urdu and Tamil though. I'm missing a few states from my friendship collection :-P
<nigelb> doctormo: add me for malayalam
<doctormo> nigelb: But that isn't what I asked. I assume the answer to what I asked is English or Hindi. But you keep on assuming I'm asking a different question.
<nigelb> doctormo: Hindi again has problems.
<doctormo> nigelb: If you gave someone who is a native speaker/reader something in Hindi, would they not be able to read it?
<nigelb> doctormo: oh, wait.  English was an option
<nigelb> doctormo: depends on where he/she's from
<nigelb> my colleagues cannot speak/read/write Hindi at all.
<doctormo> If she/he is a native speaker on Hindi.
<doctormo> of*
<nigelb> I can manage a bit of Hindi
<nigelb> ah, native Hindi speaker, yes!
<doctormo> nigelb: You probably top my Hindi which stops at Gai-say-ho, and unfortunately I only know how to say that, not type it.
<nigelb> Kai-se-ho ;)
<doctormo> See!
 * nigelb can go up to asking directions and ordering food in hindi :D
<nigelb> oh, even Kanada too I can speak but not read/write :/
<doctormo> nigelb: So how is Danyabad/Shuk-ri-at really typed?
<nigelb> doctormo: what you've typed looks okay, though I'd make it Dhanyawadh
<doctormo> And the other? or is that something else like Pakistani.
<nigelb> nah
<doctormo> nigelb: So basically your Hindi is as good as my Thai. Not terribly useful for much I must say.
<nigelb> the other is perfect
<nigelb> hindi/urdu(spoken in pakistan) and many other indian languages come from the same base language
<nigelb> sanskrit
<nigelb> its like latin is to english/french/italian
<nigelb> lots of common words
<doctormo> I doubt it's like Latin is to English
<doctormo> That relationship is rather hard to explain
<nigelb> thats the only other example I know of.  Its not perfect though.
<doctormo> Sanskrit and English are both Indo-European languages, they're more related to each other than English is to Finnish, which is Uralic. Very odd.
<doctormo> So Torvalds speaks two different language families :-D but you and I only speak one.
<nigelb> Ah.
<nigelb> doctormo: Oh, I had some fun yesterday.
<nigelb> I saw someone raving about an application which is a frontend to google docs
<nigelb> About 10 minutes later, I realized the author was you :D
<doctormo> nigelb: OK so English is Germanic in base, it's similar to German. It contains Latin words because of the French invasion in 1066, this lead to the offical language being French for a while, but only the aristocrats used French. Thus complex and subtle words tended to be French/Latin and more basic words tended to be Germanic.
<doctormo> Of course English still has a few Celtic words too, the odd random thing from the very distant past.
<sense> doctormo: The language most closest to English is Frisian, a language spoken by around 600.000 people in the province I live in. :)
<sense> It is dialectising towards Dutch, but it is different.
<nigelb> doctormo: Oh! I didn't know the origin of English in so much detail.
<sense> Sanskrit did have influence on European languages I think, but didn't Latin have influence on Eastern language as well?
<sense> nigelb: Dutch can read Old English more easily than English speakers nowadays.
<sense> Especially Frisians can read it much easier.
<doctormo> sense: Latin is a romance language, it's possible but I'd have to read up on it.
<doctormo> sense: And I knew English and Dutch were close too.
<sense> The French influence on English is profound.
<nigelb> Woo, going into languages is pretty complicated isn't it :)
<sense> It is said that Frisian influence English, and not the other way around.
<sense> d
<doctormo> sense: I wouldn't put any bets on any one way link
<sense> Some Frisians 'migrated' to England.
<doctormo> sense: For instance the French would loath to admit that English has heavily influenced modern French.
<sense> about 1000 years ago
 * AlanBell thinks doctormo should do a Widnesian translation
<sense> doctormo: But they're French.
<sense> Influence can come back. For example: dope comes from the Dutch word 'doop', which could also be used as an archaic word for 'gravy'. It is now used by some Dutch speakers with the same meaning the English now give it.
<doctormo> AlanBell: A' eh lad, I caent uwse se meny speling m'takes.
<doctormo> AlanBell: Me and the wife still have to read my mum and sisters emails out loud to understand them *mercy heavens*
<sense> It is really weird to see how much influence the Dutch language had on (American) English considering that (relatively) there weren't that much Dutch migrants in the US compared to migrants from other countries.
<AlanBell> My dad is from St Helens
<sense> Ah, the island everyone only knows because of Napoleon?
<doctormo> sense: Not really that much of a surprise, them that gets there first and all that.
<AlanBell> nope
<doctormo> AlanBell: heh, if only Napoleon had known about the ICI chemical works and the sanky canal.
<sense> Translation error from my part then.
<AlanBell> sense: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Helens,_Merseyside
<sense> doctormo: Were they really the earliest migrants? I know the Pilgrim Fathers lived in the Netherlands until they got fed up with having to tolerate other people's practises and went to found their own religious state, but they must have stayed pretty English, they didn't stay that long.
<doctormo> sense: Alan is talking about St Helens, Cheshire, UK. A rugby town in the north of England famous for not being very interesting and having an ok picture house I guess.
<sense> It does have a reasonably wiki page.
<doctormo> Oh it's in Mersyside, my mistake. Widnes never could settle in any boundry.
<doctormo> Wow I wouldn't have though St Helens was comparable in size to Liverpool.
<sense> We'll be spending holiday inhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiptree this year. AlanBell: What's Essex like?
<doctormo> sense: I remember when the guy writing the article for Widnes asked to take my article about Widnes on H2G2 as the basis. heh.
<sense> doctormo: What's H2G2?
<nigelb> sense: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/
<sense> Ah!
<AlanBell> the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<nigelb> (British edition :p)
<sense> We've seen the new movie at school, but that's probably not enough to full grasp the huge culture that has grown around it.
<nigelb> sense: read the book.  movies are never as good as the book.
<AlanBell> oh, the movie is rubbish, you need to read the book
<sense> It is a series, right?
<AlanBell> sense: Essex is nice in places, tiptree looks good
<AlanBell> it is a trilogy
<AlanBell> in 5 parts
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> or possibly 6
<sense> makes sense!
<doctormo> AlanBell: Hieratic! It's 4 books and one mistake, or 5 radio series.
<AlanBell> Mostly Harmless is "The fifth book in the increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhikers Trilogy"
<doctormo> The radio is the best way to do it, it's like an audio book, but with actors and sound effects.
<doctormo> AlanBell: Mostly Harmless is mostly Adams getting sick of pestering fans and wrote the damn thing to shut them up, that's why it's so gloomy. He kills off every earth in every dimension of every plurality. Including the entire main cast.
<doctormo> The Radio ending saved it though, good ol' babel fish.
<nigelb> AlanBell: isn't there a new one?
<doctormo> nigelb: Douglas Adams died in 2001.
<nigelb> doctormo: yes, this one was written by someone else
<doctormo> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/U178086 for those curious, I'm DoctorMO (Keeper of the Computer, Guru, Community Artist)
<doctormo> The problem is the damn BBC locked me out of my account and have no way to recover access.
<doctormo> The rotten lot.
<nigelb> why did they lock you out?
<doctormo> nigelb: Forgot the password
<nigelb> doctormo: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<doctormo> Now even if I remember it, I won't be allowed in.
<doctormo> Ultimate security.
<nigelb> doctormo: Also trying to say, go big or stay home.
<nigelb> if you come here often, you'll remember your password
<nigelb> if not, go away, we don't want you :p
<doctormo> Nah, they're saying: "We wrote this website in C and thought we were clever dickies, but got bought by the BBC who has the technical nouse of a bit of lint"
<nigelb> LOL
 * nigelb headdesks
<nigelb> I wrote code for hours only to learn the host doesn't support PHP 5 :/
<nigelb> especially after I've finished everything
<doctormo> nigelb: There are ways around that, although normally the only reason the host doesn't support PHP is that it's a windows box at which point I reject.
<nigelb> doctormo: Linux host.  I've read a lot of call by reference which is supported only from php 5 :/
<nigelb> s/read/written/
<doctormo> Ah, something which isn't a problem for perl or python unless your doing something very interesting.
<doctormo> Although I would say that, I've never liked php
<nigelb> I like PHP though I'd like to learn python and probably work on django.
<nigelb> django looks extremely interesting.
<paultag> doctormo, I don't think you understood what I was saying
<doctormo> paultag: where?
<paultag> <doctormo> paultag: Do you not think it would have been better if rules had not had been bent and the USA was just one LoCo team? We'd always be an approved LoCo then.
<paultag> your last ping
<sense> Do other large countries get the same exception as the US? Otherwise that would be unfair.
<paultag> sense, I have no clue. I don't think so. Russia is considered one.
<paultag> sense, I don't know why it there, the US is very inconsistent with naming and guidelines
<sense> yeah
<paultag> sense, for instance like 20 bajilion locos in Texas
<paultag> sense, I think it's one of those things where we screwed up early and it's a huge mess to change right now
<sense> The US probably started growing a lot of LoCos before most of the current rules were in place.
<paultag> aye
<sense> But maybe it would be wise to clean the mess up a bit, especially if now we have countries like Brazil and India (and Russia?) getting more and more active. If the US get exceptions, so they could reason, why not we?
<sense> We don't want the mess to spread! ;)
<paultag> sense, yeah, I was talking with Lyz about it
<paultag> sense, but it's a huge amount of trouble, and we've tried in the past
<paultag> sense, we've started to unify control with a ubuntu-us team
<sense> good
<sense> I know from my own LoCo that structural changes (especially considering leadership, titles and responsibilities) are always slow.
<sense> But you're working!
<paultag> sense, yup
<paultag> sense, I'd hate to have people think we are proto-typical self-centered Americans :)
<sense> At least you're not!
<paultag> I hope not :)
<AlanBell> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/07/24/0241204/Dell-Drops-Ubuntu-PCs-From-Its-Website?art_pos=2
<paultag> AlanBell, I saw that, but the dell.com/ubuntu is still up
<paultag> AlanBell, and wtf, they are OEM partners with us
<AlanBell> yup
<paultag> >:(
<AlanBell> you saw my conversation with them?
<paultag> AlanBell, yesterday? Aye
<AlanBell> tis very frustrating
<paultag> Aye, it sure is.
<paultag> We must all be gluttons for punishment
<AlanBell> speaking to the Canonical OEM people, most Dells are certified, all the engineering work is done
<AlanBell> just the sales side don't want to sell them
<paultag> ... So, we ditch them
<paultag> Why spend so much time and energy for something that is overall backwards work
<AlanBell> the real frustrating thing is that they will look at their quarterly sales figures and see that they have not sold many Ubuntu laptops
<AlanBell> they report those figures to Microsoft
<AlanBell> who then take them round every other OEM and say look, Ubuntu doesn't sell very well.
<paultag> :/
<AlanBell> It isn't really good business practice to keep your products on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying "Beware of The Leopard"
<paultag> mmhum
<duanedesign> lol
<sense> Vote with your money, don't buy Dell! :)
<duanedesign> i remember reading awhile back Dell users complaining because they could not upgrade their Dell Mini. Poor gma500 support in Linux
<AlanBell> the GMA500 paulsbo thing was poor linux support from intel
<AlanBell> I have some sympathy for Dell on that one, same for the lpia build
<AlanBell> (although I could see that coming)
 * duanedesign nods
<doctormo> czajkowski: Did you reschedule the ubuntu-us-ma meeting?
<pleia2> doctormo: here we go :) http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3248
<pleia2> doctormo: re: meeting, I think she was confused - seems like the meeting time she cited was the loco teams meeting
<sense> good night everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-25
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes I thought that might be the case.
<cjohnston> doctormo: am I correct that there is no way to view the merge (bzr lp-view or whatever it is) with GC?
<doctormo> cjohnston: that is correct, if there is no outstanding bug report for that feature, then there should be
<cjohnston> I will look into it.. :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I started a python class yesterday, so maybe i can be more productive
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> cjohnston: Well I was actually thinking of recruiting you to be my saint.
<cjohnston> your saint?
<cjohnston> explain please?
<cjohnston> bug filed doctormo
<doctormo> cjohnston: Basically you'd be the patron of development, and when I'm working on GC I would be thinking of making it for you instead of some vague concept of community or jono (who doesn't use gc I don't think)
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> I love GV
<cjohnston> GC
<cjohnston> it rocks my world!
<doctormo> cjohnston: OK about the bug, there already is a view merge request button, but it does something else. could you explain in the bug report more about what bzr does and what it shows and at what stage of the development workflow? That was I'll know where to put it.
<cjohnston> Okie..
<doctormo> cjohnston: OK, so this feature is a button which shows after you've submitted a merge request and it opens a web browser to show the merge request in launchpad?
<cjohnston> yes
<doctormo> cjohnston: It did that already, if you look at the videos I made way back in April.
<doctormo> cjohnston: After a merge request it _should_ show a button to launch a web browser to view the merge  request. But then again it might be broken too.
<cjohnston> ok.. I do see the button now..
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> how did I misst hat
<cjohnston> miss that
<cjohnston> closing invalid
<doctormo> cjohnston: heh it's my fault, I read your original idea and thought it was something else.
<cjohnston> ;-)  I could have sworn that I had looked for it.. lol and couldnt find it
<cjohnston> oh well
<doctormo> pleia2, paultag: want to see something fun I made?
<paultag> sec doctormo, dealing with the most absurd troll in my life
<paultag> doctormo, also check out topic in ubuntu-beginners
<doctormo> What happened? netsplit?\
<doctormo> AWESOME! Me, standa and alexandrep are working on irc building an svg translation system for these guides. We have a french and chequ translations of the how to ask guide. woop.
<pleia2> doctormo: nice!
<doctormo> The important part I think is getting a way to do it that doesn't break :-D
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> yeah
<maco> doctormo: have you ever tried to read the wikipedia pages about the tudors and stuarts? because it becomes clear quickly that monarchs are better than soap operas
<doctormo> maco: Please, I do not have tie to make learning materials about the English royal civil wars! :-P
<doctormo> time*
<maco> doctormo: i started out trying to tell james1/6 apart from james2/7 and had to go back to mary1s (who *isnt* mary1e!) and then i still havent sorted how the heck mary1s relates to henry8
<maco> i think if i ever get this straight in my head that i need to make a flow chart of it
<doctormo> maco: They do those, they're called family trees
<maco> doctormo: yes but with *extra* lines for "X imprisoned Y" "Z abdicated to \alpha"  "Q killed P" "R arranged for assassination of W"
<doctormo> nigelb: Could you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-learning-materials/bazaar-introduction as abandoned please?
<doctormo> pleia2: Same of you here https://code.launchpad.net/~lyz/ubuntu-learning-materials/learning
<doctormo> maco: You should make a data file, yaml based. Start with the family tree and then find a graphing solution in the repo and make a pretty svg.
<doctormo> maco: BTW, did you like the How to Ask guide?
<maco> yes i did
<maco> and yes, it sounds like a use for dot
<pleia2> doctormo: done, I'll create a new branch when everyone gets sorted with a doc format
<pleia2> (for now I've just been stuffing them in a directory on my webserver)
<doctormo> pleia2: Aye, I'm thinking of merging in these guide branches to be a part of the materials project.
<doctormo> pleia2: They're standard as far as I can see, svg only with xml translations.
<pleia2> ah, sounds good
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I really do have plans to write more learning stuff (converting some of the more popular user days sessions is a big one on my todo list), but until format is settled it's just too much work
<pleia2> I don't actually know docbook well enough, or mallard at all, to fully invest in either until I'm sure
<doctormo> pleia2: Take a look at the license file in the how to ask branch, it's awesome.
<vish> hmm , does anyone know how i might have edited "/etc/mailname" ..?
<vish> i did something silly and added my email id there instead of the mail server.. :/
<pleia2> vish: during mailserver (auto)configuration?
<vish> pleia2: when do we do that? i forgot?  evolution config?
<pleia2> vish: oh, hm, not running your own mailserver?
<vish> nope..
<vish> hehe , i must have been fooling around with some config and entered that there :D
<pleia2> I am not sure why /etc/mailname would even exist
<pleia2> probably :)
<vish> hmm , last edited in Jan.. now i wish i had elephantine memory :(
<pleia2> doctormo: licence file
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> license too
<pleia2> I am so impressed that there is such great cc-by-sa artwork out there
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah well, mimoly did the original as a request from me, she was a part of ubuntu-th at the time. She made it in inkscape on my request too.
<doctormo> I posted the flyer to spread ubuntu, included svg
<doctormo> Someone created awesome varients based on the original
<doctormo> I'm also buying commissions all the time, inking some, getting inkscape made ones sometimes and other times things just drop into my lap.
<pleia2> nice
<vish> pleia2: would it be ok to just delete the "/etc/mailname" and expect nothing to explode? ;)
<vish> i dont have a mailserver anyway..
<doctormo> Ah that's right Ubuntu  and loco, so think of the graphics as a collaboration between Ubuntu Thailand, Ubuntu Nicaragua and Ubuntu Massachusetts :-P
<pleia2> vish: probably, I might just set it to the full domain name of my machine to be on the safe side
<pleia2> in case something really is using it
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ cat /etc/mailname
<vish> pleia2: cool , thanks :)
<pleia2> coruscant.princessleia.com
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm wondering if I should try and convince more LoCo people to commission graphics and make sure they're svg.
<doctormo> All the psd, xcf and jpeg images on spread Ubuntu are rather infuriatingly useless.
<vish> doctormo: we really have to revive the artwork team and the ML :(
<pleia2> doctormo: I suspect they're released that way simply out of ignorance, I think "convincing" would mostly be education on why SVG is the better, more useful, release format
<vish> its a lost cause recently , not much work goes on there , and a lot can be done if we use that.
<doctormo> vish: Scrap the original concept
<doctormo> vish: I have AN IDEA!
 * pleia2 is offically sold on the awesomeness of SVG thanks to doctormo :)
<doctormo> vish: Center the artwork team around an instance of ccHost, that is what debian does.
<doctormo> pleia2: How easy would it be for you to set up a ccHost instance?
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm not familiar with ccHost, link?
<doctormo> http://wiki.creativecommons.org/CcHost
<vish> doctormo:  we need something like > http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/ArtRequests  , one place where teams can just ask for what they want and artists can pick up and work on it
<doctormo> vish: That is what cchost is for, wikis be damned I hate them.
<vish> oh ok, didnt know how debian does..
<vish> + it
<doctormo> http://openclipart.org/ is a cchost instance for svg files only
<pleia2> doctormo: I have space and bandwidth on the ubuntu-owl host, this doesn't appear to be too difficult
<doctormo> http://www.debianart.org/cchost/
<pleia2> neat
<doctormo> I thought so, I never knew about it until I had to go hunting for that debian branding.
<pleia2> well, I'd be happy to set one up if you think it'd be useful (would probably have to wait until tomorrow night or Monday though, it's late and I have a busy day tomorrow)
 * pleia2 will finally be getting some of these boxes out of the condo and into newly painted storage \o/
<vish> doctormo: i brought this up a while ago with kwwii and he mentioned we needed rules as to what can be requested from the team.  right now the artwork ML and team is basically having people introducing themselves "Hi , I'm here to help" and they probably expect to help in the default art/theme/design/ , and dont get to do anything , situation is a bit misleading atm :s
<doctormo> pleia2: If you can set one up, I only need to know the branding requirements and we'll get it set up and then we may need to tweak it before announce.
<doctormo> I have several folders of svgs to upload
<doctormo> Which would be very useful I think.
<doctormo> vish: Well, I think it's hard because we're not clear on requirements, rules etc. After all there are a number of streams of content.
<vish> yeah..
<doctormo> I know I had to be very strict on licensing with ubuntu-artists.
<doctormo> for the free culture showcase.
<doctormo> But if we get a cchost set up, I seed it with all my partworks and a few completed works, then we go to the artwork team and plead the change over.
<doctormo> We can do a test run of it that way and get a feel for the request system it has.
<pleia2> doctormo: acceptable to set it up as cchost.ubuntu-owl.org or ubuntu-owl.org/cchost ?
<pleia2> (either one is fine, cchost.ubuntu-owl.org makes it easier to move to new hosts if my hosting ends up unsatisfactory)
<doctormo> pleia2: ok go with art.ubuntu-owl.org
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> No need to know it's cchost after all, that's tech talk.
 * pleia2 nods
<vish> doctormo: do we need commenting? it would be great if the artists submitted something and if it is used by some team , team can comment "we used this for our event!" , would be kinda nice for the artist[and others] to know where it was used ;)
<doctormo> vish: I suspect that art would make it's way from cchost to spreadubuntu for that kind of event art.
<doctormo> But then I have my doubts about spreadubuntu code base when cchost is a complete tool used by so many already.
<vish> hmm..
<doctormo> Bloody nautilus, it's like a zombie or vampire, you kill it, it comes back, you launch it with --no-desktop and it becomes a zillion instances.
<doctormo> Ubuntu broke nautilus with it's damn autostart transition.
<doctormo> brb
<doctormo> finally got it nailed
<doctormo> hey sense
<pleia2> doctormo: I changed my mind and installed it tonight, I locked it down a bit more permissions-wise on the server (didn't actually want everyone on the system to be able to read the config file with the database password...) but I think it's ok
<doctormo> pleia2: lol, sounds like the right thing to do imo
<pleia2> doctormo: I'll give you the admin user, emailing over info momentarily
<sense> hey doctormo
<doctormo> pleia2: awesome!
<pleia2> ok, I'm supposed to be in berkeley in 11 hours, I should get some sleep
<doctormo> pleia2: have a good time in Berkeley.
<pleia2> thanks, just heading up for a LUG meeting, but they meet at this pizzeria that has the best pizza I've found in the bay area
<pleia2> and I haven't been in a few months!
<pleia2> ok, heading toward bed, night all :)
<sense> One of the hotels we had arrangements with for GUADEC was evacuated this night/morning because of smoke development in the lobby with an unknown cause. :S
<sense> Anyone heading towards IBIS Scheveningen?
<doctormo> cjohnston: OK for you my patron, I have fixed the revert/merge-in bug that caused branches to lock up, also it should pause for ever. Just get 1.6.6 from ppa:doctormo/groundcontrol (also for anyone else who uses ground control)
<doctormo> Embarrassingly bzrlib requires you to run cleanup now, but I never did, so locks never got cleaned up on a whole bunch of instances.
<doctormo> Harha, ground control button in gcfunctions to generate all pdf and png archives of each language of the guide.
<doctormo> Morning paultag
<paultag> morning doctormo
<paultag> I'm facing some hard decisions this morning
<doctormo> paultag: What's the airoplane?
<paultag> my phone is lagging really badly. Took about 10 seconds for my screen to turn on because I'm using Android 2.2, and it's a phone made for 1.x
<paultag> doctormo, so either loose all the features that I've come to rely on, or stick with all this crap-lag
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> this is no laughing matter nigelb!
<doctormo> paultag: You could recode it to use Vala
<paultag> Oh yeah, then I can get a 20 second lag :P
<nigelb> LOL
<doctormo> paultag: It compiles to C code, exactly how is that going to be slower than Java
<paultag> doctormo, it's not, I just hate code generators that generate code to generate code
<doctormo> paultag: And I hate PHP, we all have our quirks.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> that and my bootscreen rocks for my droid
<paultag> but I made it and backed it up, but still :)
<paultag> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1233928590_citizen%20kane%20clapping.gif <-- every boot
<nigelb> paultag: pretty good!
<paultag> :)
<nigelb> Im getting amused at results from googling "nigel"
<nigelb> (yeah, nothing better to do :p)
<paultag> haha
<paultag> I have the TV on ( I don't watch it much ) and there is some Christian Evangelical talking about how the end of the world is nigh and that we will invade Jerusalem
<paultag> it's better then any comedy on
<nigelb> um, /me is christian
<doctormo> I'm trying to wade around in the utter crappness that is php with the cchost site.
<doctormo> I got it looking cool with the css alone
<nigelb> doctormo: wait php is crap?
<nigelb> I get paid to work on it :D
<paultag> nigelb, yeah but you don't go around saying to invade the holy land
<doctormo> But now I gotta change some html and it's utter poo, why can't people just use template engines instead of mixing code with content.
<paultag> nigelb, and this dude clearly does not know history
<nigelb> paultag: ehe, no I dont
<paultag> this dude is bad nigelb
<paultag> nigelb, it's so bad it's funny
<nigelb> doctormo: ah, coded by someone yet to discover mvc I see
<nigelb> paultag: haha.  name?
<doctormo> nigelb: How is that even possible that a site this big and popular could be coded like this?
<paultag> nigelb, I don't even know. He's just some 80 year old non-priest who wants to make a few bucks off dumb people
<nigelb> doctormo: I've seen worse.
<doctormo> If you tried this on in perl you'd be skinned alive and then laughed at in #perl
<paultag> doctormo, are you *kidding* ?
<paultag> doctormo, have you seen 99.999% of "stable" apps?
<paultag> doctormo, I want to throttle developers
<doctormo> paultag: Why do I get the impression that you and I are of a kind, I made an MVC in perl and you probably in php
<nigelb> doctormo: At work, I'm leading an mvc revolution right now.  Not one of the "experienced" developers are sure on how to do it
<paultag> doctormo, yup.
<paultag> doctormo, my framework kicks arse
<doctormo> paultag: Not as much ass as mine kicks.
<paultag> doctormo, it's so easy to add new code, or revise old code
 * nigelb agrees on that
<doctormo> And mine is old too.
<paultag> doctormo, mine's new and agile
<doctormo> foo!
<paultag> bar!
<nigelb> baz?
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> paultag: Tell me http://search.cpan.org/~doctormo/Template-Direct-1.16/ isn't a work of art.
<paultag> it looks pretty complete
<paultag> doctormo, http://github.com/whube/whube/ <-- only "real" implementation of my framework
<doctormo> look at the source for data/simple.html
<paultag> doctormo, the babies are made in content/, mode/ and controller.php
<paultag> k
<doctormo> It's enough to make one's head go inside out the way you can do loops
<paultag> whoh wtf
<paultag> doctormo, http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/DOCTORMO/Template-Direct-1.16/data/simple.html<-- this wall of text?
<paultag> also model* not mode
<doctormo> paultag: I said view the source, not look at the wall
<nigelb> paultag: LOOOOOOVE the dedication
<paultag> nigelb, thanks! :)   I'm trying to make it for the new generation :)
<paultag> Ah, I see it now doctormo
<doctormo> Each line is a test
<paultag> doctormo, I mean, it looks straightforward, it's just a new syntax. You'll have to give me a few to fully understand what's going on
<doctormo> Look at test e4
<doctormo> It's a tree structure loop with single branch skips. Mwhhaha
<paultag> doctormo, can you use the enter key and spaces to break up the text?
<doctormo> paultag: Can I? It's cpan, that's been written for a good 7 years, you want me to change it now?
<paultag> doctormo, no! this is a simple question :)
<paultag> doctormo, not a feature request
<paultag> doctormo, because honestly I don't like perl
<doctormo> paultag: your using php, so I'd guess that perl is your foe
<paultag> naw, python makes me a perl foe :)
<doctormo> But I don't understand your question then.
<paultag> but really, regexps. C'mon. Just admit you slam random keys on the keyboard
<paultag> Admit it.
<doctormo> Be hoenst I spent years and years in perl and switched to python. I think that says it all about python.
<paultag> doctormo, aye
<paultag> doctormo, are you able ( with the current build ) to break up lines?
<paultag> doctormo, so take a line and indent it
<doctormo> what is it about if($$content =~ s/\{\{TAG$start\}\}([\w\W]*?)\{\{TAG$end\}\}/{{PH}}/) { you don't understand?
<paultag> haha mmma
<paultag> that just looks like maintainable code to me!
<paultag> nigelb, Oh and I guess Queue runs that framework too
<doctormo> That's because it is, have you seen WORN perl?
<paultag> but that's mid-release
<paultag> doctormo, WORN ?
<doctormo> Write Once Read Never
<paultag> Ha!!
<paultag> nope
<doctormo> ccHost is WORN PHP
<paultag> WebCal was so WORN that lyz and I put it up for removal from Debian
<paultag> no joke
<paultag> it's bad
<paultag> GAH!
<paultag> I'm convinced Android is out to use up all ram all the time
<paultag> I just killed about 8 processes, and now ( 30 seconds later ) all 8 + 2 new ones were up
<doctormo> paultag: Reminds me of nautilus last night
<doctormo> paultag: Did you see that I fixed a whole brace of gc bugs with one line of code? heh. release 1.6.6 to my ppa so people can get the fix for merge-in and revert.
<paultag> nice :)
<paultag> I saw cjohnsto n was asking for that
<paultag> brb, if I stop talking it's because my net dropped out
<doctormo> nigelb: Your thoughts: http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/
<nigelb> doctormo: very cool
<nigelb> doctormo: wanna move it to mvc like thing?
<doctormo> nigelb: I don't want to do anything just now, I made it last night out of ccHost, so I've only been playing with the styles and configurations.
<doctormo> nigelb: Although if you know php, maybe you can help.
<nigelb> doctormo: I code on php for living now, so yes I do know php.
<doctormo> nigelb: I need write access to the php before I can do anything though, stupid php bug.
 * nigelb has no clue what that's about
<doctormo> paultag: what are you up to today?
<paultag> doctormo, I'm trying to find a USB key so that I can install kubuntu on the netbook
<paultag> doctormo, but other then that, nothing. You?
<doctormo> paultag: I woke up at 7pm last night after a nice long day asleep, now I want to stay awake for a large part of the day but I'm already feeling tired.
<doctormo> paultag: Was wondering if you'd be in town for a spot of fun.
<doctormo> Note: I also have lots of usb keys ;-)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> doctormo, I have to pick me mum and sister from Out west ( I can never spell Framinham )
<paultag> doctormo, that'll be at about 12, perhaps after that I can try and see if I can get downtown
<doctormo> Sounds like something could be done then.
<paultag> i'll keep you in the loop
<doctormo> paultag: ta lad
<paultag> I'm still here :)
<paultag> not until about 12 or so
<paultag> I've got 2 hours give or take
<sense> In The Hague at long last! Stupid train delays: one hour in total.
<sense> jcastro: When will you arrive in The Hague? Or are you already there?
<paultag> is jcastro on trial?
<paultag> they finally caught him
<nigelb> paultag: LOL LOL LOL
<paultag> :)
<sense> paultag: Crimes against humanity, probably.
<paultag> typical jcastro, I'm not surprised tbh. But be seemed so normal, but I guess that's what they all say
<sense> yeah, know one sees it, but meanwhile...
<czajkowski> doctormo: what meeting ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: got your ray bans ;)
<nigelb> ?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> thank feck
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> doctormo: we do have the option of using the devel release of cchost, I just went with the latest stable
<pleia2> the problem with changing the PHP is that it'll make upgrades a nightmare, will have to patch everything
<pleia2> I don't mind doing it I suppose, but I'd need someone better at php than I to help out if patching goes awry
 * nigelb offers to help
<doctormo> pleia2: Hey there
<doctormo> paultag: Sometimes the week is hard enough to merit one of these: http://xvessi.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2ub667
<pleia2> doctormo: hey, site looks good!
<doctormo> pleia2: http://art.ubuntu-owl.org? yea
<doctormo> pleia2: According to the oca guys, you just comment out those lines that cause the issue.
<doctormo> pleia2: Also, how hard would it be to install inkscape on a server?
<pleia2> doctormo: let me check, I don't have any gui stuff on there now
<pleia2> 122 newly installed
<pleia2> yikes
<pleia2> I'd rather not :\
<doctormo> pleia2: hmm, shame they don't do a server version. Anyway I guess I'll use imagemagik for now.
<doctormo> pleia2: did you make yourself a user?
<pleia2> doctormo: on the art thing? not yet
 * pleia2 running around today, at a lug meeting now
<doctormo> pleia2: Don't worry about it, I'm just playing with the settings and tweaking it all, if you can just set doctormo as the owner of all the non ww-data files, then I could have a look at the submit problem.
<doctormo> While your busy
<pleia2> sure, lemme write a script real quick to s/elizabeth/doctormo permissions
 * doctormo loves being in a community with such talented people
<doctormo> OK I think we need getid3 installed, 1.7.8 with an updated svg parser module.
<pleia2> 1.7.9 is currently installed
<sense> Are there other people in The Hague for GUADEC?
<doctormo> Awesome,
<pleia2> doctormo: done (yay xargs!)
<doctormo> pleia2: Thanks, ok so getid3 should have svg support, but the website says it doesn't... hmmm, will investigate.
<pleia2> ii  php-getid3                        1.7.9-1                      PHP script to extract informations from mult
<pleia2> maybe it just doesn't like the package? I pointed it at /usr/share/php-getid3/ when I did the install
<doctormo> pleia2: Nah it just complains like a crazy thing about submitting files.
<pleia2> weird
<doctormo> pleia2: I think I need to have a look at the database, I think it might be storing things.
<doctormo> pleia2: OK I think I got things sorted out, but image submission was broken in this version of ccHost so I had to change a bit of code, we can make a patch-set of the changes against the version in your home dir.
<pleia2> sounds good, thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-18
<mhall119> jcastro: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at2.shtml?5-daynl#contents
<mhall119> btw, www.nhc.noaa.gov should probably be bookmarked (and the www. is required)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> !ping | nigelb
<ubot2> nigelb, please see my private message
<nigelb> ok, forgot to put a hilight for my nick :P
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> morning mhall119
<mhall119> morning nigelb
<paultag> someone shoot me :)
<popey> *BLAM*
<paultag> thanks
<paultag> I've been told to do development (by the guy who's helping me today) on windows
<paultag> for a linux app. that runs on linux
 * popey points and laughs at paultag 
<paultag> and it's xp
<paultag> and full of bloatware
<paultag> and, best of all
<paultag> it's *java*
<paultag> Oh great. Got a NullPointerException on install
<paultag> bbl
<head_victim> paultag: just make sure you give them full and detailed installation instructions that involve a virtual machine and a linux installation ISO. It will still run on windows, just not the way they probably intended.
<jussi> paultag: that sucks
<jcastro> Can I get some upvotes for this: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1089/community-promotion-ads-1h-2011/1632#1632
<jcastro> I only need 3 more
<duanedesign> hey paultag !
<paultag> duanedesign: heyya :)
<paultag> head_victim: dude, people run linux here
<paultag> head_victim: I basically got hired because I do Ubuntu dev
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<paultag> so I have do do *linux* *java* dev on windows until I can get someone who leads to group to +1 me using Ubuntu
<paultag> for some unknown reason
<paultag> and then I'll have to set up my devenv again
<paultag> I should just write a dpkg meatapackage to do it for me
<head_victim> mmmm meatapackage :D
<head_victim> Getting close to lunch time hey
<head_victim> Ah well fingers crossed they +1 Ubuntu sooner rather than later.
<paultag> thanks, I hope so
<paultag> at lease Debian or something
<paultag> least *
 * mhall119 wants a meatapackage
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> this is :(
<dholbach> AlanBell, which launchpad project deals with ubuntu wiki css? is it ubuntu-website?
<dholbach> I'll just file it there for now
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> bacon!
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> hey jcastro
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> err, anyone knows where randal is?
<cjohnston> jono: do you have randalls number?
<AlanBell> dholbach: yeah, close enough :)
<dholbach> AlanBell, is it a different ont?
<dholbach> one
<AlanBell> canonical-isd-web
<AlanBell> but newz2000 manages both
<jcastro> until I saw the playing card I didn't know AlanBell was the -uk leader
<jcastro> I was #blamingpopey
 * jcastro is interviewing with uupc tonight!
<jono> cjohnston, all good to go?
<jono> sorry, was on a call
<cjohnston> all good now.. he showed up
<czajkowski> jcastro: dont forget to answer this time :p
<jcastro> czajkowski: I did answer!
<jcastro> and then I waited another like 45 minutes!
<jcastro> #blamepopey
<czajkowski> jcastro: this is true #blamepopey works well
<dholbach> jono, want me to share the community week link on the ubuntudev page too?
<jcastro> DO IT!
<jono> dholbach, yes please :-)
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> we need to ramp up our UGJ efforts afterwards as well
<dholbach> popey, technoviking, got pleia2's last mail on the CC list? :)
<jcastro> AlanBell, nhandler, popey, paultag, czajkowski: ya'll have LoCo events during community week, dropping a mention of the Global Jam would be most appreciated!
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> pleia2, pinged the other guys as well :)
<pleia2> awesome
<dholbach> jono, 5m?
<dholbach> hangout? :)
<cjohnston> jcastro wants cheap advertisement.. make him pay for it!
<jcastro> I'm not cheap, just frugal!
<jono> dholbach, G+?
<dholbach> jono, invited you
<jono> thanks
<jono> one sec
<pleia2> jono: I'd suggest launching lernid from a terminal (so you can see errors in terminal) and submitting bug reports if you have problems (slides not showing?), we can use all the testers we can get :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: sure
<czajkowski> I really dislike G+
<jcastro> I almost have as many people following me on +  than on twitter
<czajkowski> yeah but I havepeople who've added me I've no idea
<czajkowski> I also have a ton of the ideni.ca folks which was the reason I stopped using identi.ca
<jcastro> looks like 1990's linux guy is back on twitter
<jcastro> <3 that guy
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> o/
<tsimpson> czajkowski: (re: g+) other than the notification that people have added you to a circle, what's so bad about it?
<czajkowski> tsimpson: people I've no idea who they are just adding me
<popey> why is that bad?
<czajkowski> on b I get a notifacation and i ignore or block if I've never met them
<czajkowski> popey: I just don't like it *shrugs* possibly I'm weird
<tsimpson> czajkowski: the good thing about G+ is that you don't have to see what these random people say though :)
<tsimpson> they can add you, but you don't have to add them
<czajkowski> tsimpson: but maybe I don't want them adding me
<popey> why?
<popey> they cant see what you say
<tsimpson> you'll always get the people who's goal in life seems to be "get the highest friend/following/whatever.. count" though
<czajkowski> on fb I culled there ages back, if I'd not met them or intereacted with them I blocked them
<czajkowski> popey: clearly I'm odd I just dont see the point in clicking adding random people I've no idea who they are
<czajkowski> and why they've added me
<Pici> But facebooks 'friending' is a mutual agreement. adding someone to a circle isn't. Its like following on twitter.
<czajkowski> makes diddly squat sense to me
<popey> makes total sense to me
<popey> "Oh look, she says interesting things. *click*"
<tsimpson> you don't have to add/follow them, so if you don't know them you don't see their messages
<czajkowski> yes but maybe I don't want them knowing what I say
<tsimpson> and you can always choose only to "share" with a limited group(s)
<czajkowski> I disclose certain things in certain places
<popey> they wont!
<czajkowski> I also hated the fact it automatically uploaded my pics from phone camera!
<jcastro> oh I love that
<Pici> Those pictures aren't automatically shared iirc.
<jcastro> but I had to turn it on
<jcastro> yeah, sometimes I wish I could select a circle from my phone
<czajkowski> jcastro: nope automatically for me and I'd been playing with an app for pics. ws soo not wise
<jcastro> and then just share party pics in real time, etc.
<Pici> I've been told that they're automatically uploaded to picasa, but not publically shared.
<topyli> yes they go to a private album. you have to go and share them (if you want to share them)
<popey> jcastro: join #ubuntu-uk-podcast :D
<mhall119> jcastro: what's your moving day?
<jcastro> 21st
<mhall119> btw, would you like to attend http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1056/detail/ ?
<mhall119> we're thinking of moving to a venue in Orlando
<mhall119> might be a bit of a drive though
<mhall119> you can always participate over IRC
<cjohnston> mhall119: he is not allowed to participate via irc
<cjohnston> he can stay at my place
<jcastro> popey: hah man that was fun
<jcastro> I wish I lived in the UK so I could do some stuff Laura-style
<jcastro> "oh hi, I am going to crash your podcast, ALL THE TIME."
<czajkowski> heh I dont do it any more :)
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> you are a  looon
<jcastro> hah
<jono> jcastro, I see new presentations are syncing :-)
<jcastro> review feedback with robbie right now. :)
<jono> awesome :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-19
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<jussi> popey: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<jussi> cupcakes!! :D
<popey> Indeed
<jussi> popey: I want cupcakes :(
<dpm> morning all
<huats> morning
<jussi> awww, presidents cat died...
<jussi> http://lastenpresidentti.fi/fi/miska.html
<dholbach> mhall119, which license does lp:ubuntu-website/light-django-theme use?
<cjohnston> dholbach: dont use that theme
<cjohnston> dholbach: ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<cjohnston> I need to delete the old ones
<dholbach> :-(((((((
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> dholbach: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes  GNU GPL v2
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> I'll see how much updating we have to do
<dholbach> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<jcastro> cjohnston: do you have a link to the lp api that we use to import blueprints?
<cjohnston> jcastro: not off the top of my head
<cjohnston> im not good with api stuff
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb ^
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see the RT?
<jcastro> which one?
<jcastro> the theme one?
<nigelb> jcastro: getting the API, just a sec
<jcastro> ta
<nigelb> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/+temp-meeting-export
<jcastro> thanks nigel
<nigelb> np
<nigelb> jcastro: Your wishlist bugs fro sponsorship, do you want it done this time?
<nigelb> *for
<jcastro> which ones?
<jcastro> hmm, ask daniel, he's doing sponsorship this time
<jcastro> dholbach: ^
<nigelb> The one about showing ubuntu members, the one about shwoing if they've attended UDS's before
<dholbach> that'd be nice, yes
<nigelb> jcastro: oh, good. So, its not you, who'll be shooting us :P
<nigelb> dholbach: There's some change with how SSO works, we're having a call with stuartm this week or next (I think), only after that we can figure out how its going to pan out.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks for looking into it
 * nigelb was voluntold to me summit project manager
<nigelb> *be
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> I think I need a drink
<rrnwexec> gives Laura an Ubuntini.
<czajkowski> make it a large one please
<rrnwexec> a double shot of crown royal in that for you ;)
<pleia2> jono, jcastro - I'm pretty swamped with work and I learned late last night that randall isn't around to make sure these sessions go smoothly, can one of you at least keep an eye on the classroom sessions?
<pleia2> I'm pingable, but can't watch intently
<jono> pleia2, no worries, we will keep an eye on it
 * nigelb will also be only pingable this week.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jono> thanks, pleia2!
<nigelb> jcastro: We should write UDS-P, everywhere as "UDS :-P"
<mhall119> -1
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> popey: man
<popey> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> the forums thing
<jcastro> again
<popey> :D
<nigelb> whart?
<nigelb> what*
<jcastro> "We never could get around any raw evidence that the Archives were actually breaking stuff."
<jcastro> Lord, grant me patience.
<jcastro> popey: hold me
<czajkowski> close
<czajkowski> :p
<popey> i read the reply in the car on the way home
<popey> well, read the first few lines
<jcastro> I'm not going to respond anymore, as long as the unindexing happens
<jcastro> it will just lead to pain
<popey> yup
<huats> just a silly question
<huats> but I am about to give a talk on the community week
<huats> and I have never used lernid :)
<huats> does anyone can explain me the basics ?
<huats> and btw do I need to use it for that ?
<pleia2> lernid is not for instructors, you can't even type in the -classroom channel with it
<huats> pleia2, that was my feeling
<huats> pleia2, ok then it is simpler :)
<huats> thanks
<pleia2> all you need to know about is classbot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot#Instructor_Commands
<huats> pleia2, I have seen it
<pleia2> then you should be set :)
<huats> pleia2, thanks
<pleia2> feel free to join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage during your session if you have questions (that's where the classroom team hangs out)
<pleia2> otherwise you just need to join #ubuntu-classroom for your class, and #ubuntu-classroom-chat to see questions and discussion
<huats> then I am all set :)
 * huats is giving the first talk in the community week without noone listening :)
<czajkowski> huats: I'm sure they are
<pleia2> people read the logs too (it's the middle of the work day where I am)
<czajkowski> and it's late in EU
<czajkowski> never a good time
<czajkowski> just ran out to get food before Loco council meeting or I'd be a grump
<huats> :)
<czajkowski> but seeing as we have no agenda
<czajkowski> and no teams
<czajkowski> it should be a short and peaceful meeting
<huats> czajkowski,indeed :)
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<czajkowski> popey: paultag huats  council meeting
<huats> I am connected czajkowski
<czajkowski> cool
<paultag> just joined
<czajkowski> meeting over
<paultag> ha!
<paultag> that's lame
<czajkowski> paultag: no agenda
<paultag> sorry, I was on my way home from work
<paultag> Ah, cool
<mhall119> think outside the beanbox man!
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> mhall119: dude, tell me ag.pault does not look a little bit like as.phalt
<mhall119> it does, yes
<mhall119> so don't use it
<mhall119> stick it to the man
<mhall119> also, make all your members public
<mhall119> and only accept Objects as method args
<paultag> 20:37 < mhall119> also, make all your members public
<paultag> I only have one ;)
<paultag> and it's more protected then private right now (zing!)
<mhall119> ew
<paultag> wait, hold on
<paultag> protected would mean that only your children could use it
<paultag> that's messed up
<mhall119> no, protected means anything in the package namespace can access it
<mhall119> IIRC
<paultag> mhall119: not in C++ IIRC
<mhall119> when did we switch to talking about C__?
<mhall119> C++ even
<mhall119> darn sticky shift
<paultag> Oh, right. Let me look up Java
<paultag> since i'm not sure
<paultag> yeah you're right for Java
<paultag> good to know :)
<paultag> BRB
<duanedesign> paultag: !
<duanedesign> oh how I miss you on a more regular basis :\ But I know it is because of all the great things you are doing
<paultag> duanedesign: hey man :)
<paultag> duanedesign: I'm usually on IRC, my friend :)
<paultag> duanedesign: How's things?
<duanedesign> paultag: been rocking it at my new job at Canonical
<paultag> duanedesign: yar, I saw that
<paultag> duanedesign: congrats, btw
<duanedesign> so i ahve been a little less available myself.
<duanedesign> paultag: ha, i am sure i told you already :P
<paultag> no, actually :)
<paultag> saw it on LinkedIN
<paultag> In*
<paultag> duanedesign: How's the BT?
<duanedesign> paultag: you staerted some new place, yes?
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah, Boston College
<paultag> working on some cool stuff, old system migratons and stuff
<paultag> get to work on some F/OSS tools
<duanedesign> paultag: betwen me you and the logged channel
<duanedesign> paultag: it is teetering on faultering. I am worried
<paultag> duanedesign: identifying that is critical. Is the team aware?
<duanedesign> paultag: I think the amount the know is limited. I think it is a good point
<duanedesign> encourage people to step up
<duanedesign> paultag: also i wanted to try an talk to maybe jono for a short time and get some possible insight
<paultag> duanedesign: well, the team has gone from established community members / hackers → helping people become established
<paultag> duanedesign: which is a) more work, and b) not assuring new members
<duanedesign> paultag: the team hasso much potentia;
<duanedesign> i do not want it to fade away. I think it can serve a vital resource in the community that is needed
<duanedesign> paultag: might look at cprofitts sandbox for revamping the tam and see what you think
<paultag> duanedesign: well, it's changed function from a team that helps beginners with Ubuntu to helping people start to contribute to Ubuntu -- which is more work for less return
<duanedesign> i think strong leadership is what is required
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah, I'll do that
<paultag> duanedesign: I think core members are needed, there's no core that hacks regularly
<duanedesign> paultag: talk of changing name..I am not sure if that would do more then bad
<paultag> names are just that
<duanedesign> the members are soo enthusiastic it just seems to be a bottleneck getting them involved
<duanedesign> and keepin up the participation
<paultag> mmhum
<duanedesign> paultag: anyway i wont flood the channel. Maybe we can manage a talk sometime
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah for sure. I've always got time for UBT
<paultag> that was my baby for 3 years
<duanedesign> I know I owe all my current progress to that team and its members
<duanedesign> paultag: off-topic
<paultag> :)
<duanedesign> paultag: have you heard of Critters Buggin?
<paultag> duanedesign: have not, what is it?
<duanedesign> paultag: some awsome music with members from Texas and Seatle
<duanedesign> paultag: reminds me of stuff you like I might share it with you.
<paultag> duanedesign: sweeet, what's the genre?
<paultag> duanedesign: heck yeah
<duanedesign> paultag:  you use Ubuntu One. I could share a folder :)
<paultag> duanedesign: sure :)
<paultag> duanedesign: I'd not get it for a few days, my netbook's Debian and my Ubuntu machine's down the cape
<paultag> duanedesign: but yeah, for sure!
<duanedesign> paultag: psychedelic, jazz, rock, with a littlr electronica and mega effects on sax and such
<paultag> duanedesign: sounds right up my ally
<duanedesign> paultag:  i am puttin a couple track on people.ubuntu.comfor you
<paultag> duanedesign: thanks :3
<jcastro> jono: I'm about to spin Mariner
<jcastro> http://turntable.fm/metal_militia3
<jono> jcastro, wise
<jcastro> JOIN ME.
<jono> joining
<jcastro> this is how you finish off work days folks
<jcastro> oh god, this is horrible
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jcastro> is this what your soundtrack in life is?
<jono> jcastro, ugh, no
<duanedesign> paultag: bah, i have not converted the yet to mp3
<duanedesign> paultag: how about Sigur Ros?
 * AlanBell wonders if jcastro is kicking in the back seat
<paultag> duanedesign: never heard of that either :)
<jono> jcastro, lame this song
<jcastro> I did
<jcastro> god, 4 more minutes of this
<jono> I did too
<AlanBell> "We're very sorry, but while we would love to let you in and rock out with us, we need to currently restrict turntable access to only the United States due to licensing constraints"
<duanedesign> paultag: OK  AWESOME.  I have liked all the tunes you turned me on too. Just want to return a bit
<jcastro> it's payback for spotify!
<popey> saw that coming
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> jono: it just doesn't end, this song.
<paultag> duanedesign: thanks man!!
<jcastro> jono: so this is black metal eh?
<jono> jcastro, this really sucks
<jono> jcastro, yep, I hate black metal
<jcastro> man, it was totally awesome until this guy
<duanedesign> paultag: the Sigur Ros in mp3 so be copied fairly quickly. Ill spend some time this week puttin some others I wanted you to hear in MP3
<paultag> duanedesign: :D
<paultag> duanedesign: thanks so much, man
<duanedesign> paultag: if you will be here for 10 -15 minutes i will have a grab bag
<paultag> duanedesign: sure :)
<jono> jcastro, that was lame
<jcastro> everything was fine except for that guy
<jcastro> (I went back to "Metal FTW!")
<jcastro> jono: I'm more sad about sitting through that ridiculous song
<jcastro> lol
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> I am just gonna stick with my own music
<jcastro> heh
<jono> and get back to my preso
<jcastro> dinner here, ttyl
<jono> nearly done :-)
<jono> laters!
<duanedesign> jono: ok with out further ado
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> paultag: with out further ado
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> paultag: i will PM it to you. let me know if you do not get it
<duanedesign> paultag: got some other nicr estuff i am wikking to jet other preview. I ust need to convret ti m3
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> paultag: kind of a mix
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah np :)
<duanedesign> paultag: let me know so I can get an idea in the future what you link
<paultag> duanedesign: sure!
<duanedesign> ok U1 work
<jcastro> james_w: around?
<jcastro> james_w: show emma this pls: http://www.thinkpads.com/2011/07/19/new-thinkpad-x121e-released/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-20
<james_w> jcastro, she says "dammit"
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> arent we talking in two other channels
<cjohnston> or one channel and one pm
<mhall119> sorry, jcastro ping
<mhall119> cj<tab> is too close to jc<tab>
<mhall119> one of you needs to have your legal name changed
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot2> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<cjohnston> that sounds about right
<cjohnston> g'nite
<mhall119> night
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> zomg, xkcd++ http://xkcd.com/927/
<dpm> morning dholbach, nigelb
<nigelb> Hey dpm , dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm, hi nigelb
<nigelb> I was about to ask what happened to kim0, autocomplete told me :D
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag> mhall119: so, I decided. I need to find an innocent name that when com is put before it, ends up funny. Like "munism" (munism.com → com.munism)
<paultag> mhall119: so I can use something to do my Java hax0ring under
<paultag> or munist -- com.munist.manefest.o
<paultag> grr, manifest.o *
<mhall119> there's a certain irony to that
<paultag> mhall119: in what?
<nigelb> manefest?
<mhall119> paultag: given how much Java is used in big, capitalist instititions
<paultag> mhall119: it's a closed spec, yar. It's not really ironic, if it were Python, it'd be ironic because communist (community driven and maintained code) would be supporting capitalist america
<paultag> wich is the case
<paultag> and is indeed ironic
<mhall119> open source isn't communist
<paultag> it is
<paultag> marxist anyway
<mhall119> haven't we had this argument before? multiple times?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah you made up some craptastic term like ultra capitalist monitary social blah blah (which is both not a thing and not right :) )
<mhall119> I don't recall making up stuff
<paultag> i'll find the post after work, it was a most silly term
<mhall119> if it's not signed by my GPG key, I'll deny every saying it
<paultag> mhall119: it's on FB
<mhall119> well then I'll certainly deny it
<paultag> brb, have to keep working for the man
<paultag> fight the power
<mhall119> community
<mhall119> communist
<AlanBell> am I being silly about bug 773243
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773243 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu website advertises "Fully compatible with Microsoft Office"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773243
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: I'm going to start the hangout now and just hang out.
<dpm> jcastro, sounds good. I need to finish off a couple of things, so I'll join in a while
<jcastro> it's just video of me typing my HR goals
<nigelb> Be nice to jono?
<nigelb> :)
<popey> AlanBell: Gerry needs new glasses
<jcastro> AlanBell: I 100% agree with you
<nigelb> O.M.G. I just saw some intense trolling on inpycon list.
<nigelb> paultag: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/inpycon/2011-July/004724.html
<nigelb> paultag: Expert trolling :P
<nigelb> Well, the thread following that.
<AlanBell> thanks popey and jcastro
<jcastro> it's like a variation of the wine trap
<jcastro> "it all works perfectly if you use it in wine!"
<jcastro> oh, so in other words, it doesn't work
<popey> How does one drive the classroom bot?
<cjohnston> commands
<nigelb> popey: what do you want it to do?
<nigelb> (its via commands in a PM)
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: ok I restarted it
<popey> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> popey: let me know if you have trouble :)
<popey> oh thats easy
<popey> doubt anyone wil turn up for mine though :D
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> jcastro, join back
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, it's more fun to talk behind jono's back when we're all there
<jcastro> I don't think I can join back
<jcastro> someone needs to start a new one. :-/
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you look at summit?
<jcastro> yeah saw that, awesome
<dpm> jcastro, I just sent you an invitation to join
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, we're waiting for you :)
<jono> dholbach, on my way
<jono> was replying to a mail
<popey> nigelb: how many lines per hour do people seem to be pasting?
<AlanBell> I just typed
<popey> i pre-prepped mine
 * AlanBell was lazy, just made a few notes of things I wanted to cover
<popey> i too am lazy
<popey> i wrote mine 10 mins ago
<nigelb> popey: Just make sure its somewhat realitic
<nigelb> realistic
<nigelb> I once did a session on the fly.
<mhall119> I did too, when somebody didn't show up
<popey> are we not supposed to prep then?
<mhall119> preparation is generally a good idea
<popey> I'll just highlight the whole 170 lines and paste in one go :D
<cjohnston> who didn't show up?
 * cjohnston whistles and looks around innocently
<nigelb> mhall119: *cough* sorry
<Daviey> popey: When i next see you, can you autograph my collectors card of you pls?
<popey> I can certainly make a mark on it
<Daviey> awesome.
 * popey says "envelope"
<mhall119> Daviey: just have him GPG sign the image
<Daviey> ooo
<Daviey> the thing is, a hand signed card will fetch more on ebay than a gpg signed one.
<nigelb> lol
<Daviey> Although, a gpg signed one i could sell more of.
<nigelb> "Signed by Alan Pope! The nutter doing UUPC"
<mhall119> Daviey: I'd think a GPG signed geek-card would be more desirable than a physically signed geek-card
<nigelb> I think the best would be to have a GPG key sign of the image on the back of the card.
<mhall119> nigel wins
<Daviey> Although, a gpg signed digest next to it in a picture frame above my bed - doesn't really cut it.
<mhall119> Daviey: no, make him hand-write the GPG signature on the card
<Daviey> ooo
<nigelb> mhall119 wins!
<mhall119> you'll have the only one, because after doing it once he'll never consent to doing it again
<Daviey> But popey will not have time to do that for all the screaming geeks.
<mhall119> what, popey can't take a couple hours of his time to sign your card?
<Daviey> slack, i know
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> popey: mhall119 anyone in the funky big buttong type documents what folders.... show up
 * popey is busy
<czajkowski> ok anyone
<mhall119> was that english?
<czajkowski> mhall119: in the ubuntu button on the left hand side unity
<czajkowski> type documents
<czajkowski> what "folders" show up
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://ubuntuone.com/p/15V4/
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: thank you
<mhall119> np
<paultag> mhall119: I came up with a sane solution to my ag.pault problem
<paultag> mhall119: I just bought anized.org
<cjohnston> nice
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> paultag: now you need a project codenamed "chaos"
<paultag> mhall119: YES
<paultag> that will be my first project
<paultag> OK, I need to head to work
<paultag> love you all dearly
<popey> *tumbleweed* in classroom
<mhall119> there ya go
<mhall119> paultag: /me ups the ante on java package namespace jokes
<paultag> mhall119: I saw that :)
<paultag> mhall119: I even thought about trying to snag that domain, but figured it was too short
<paultag> mhall119: +1 here :)
<mhall119> it's kind of funny how many actual domain names would make inappropriate java package names
<paultag> mhall119: dude, right!!!!
<mhall119> I guess they'd make inappropriate Active Directory names too
<mhall119> I think they do the same
<mhall119> American Nuclear Society is amusing, if not outright inappropriate
<paultag> :)
<paultag> that means I can migrate nookie from com.whube.nookie to org.anized.nookie
<paultag> Hahahaha, wait, that's flipping awesome
<cjohnston> jcastro: are you currently (right now) able to login to uds.u.c or do you get a error?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<nhandler> Anyone have experience converting a physical hard drive to a virtual machine image?
<pleia2> I've done it by creating a skeleton install on a new volume for a VM and then rsyncing the filesystem over
<pleia2> it actually works with some excludes
<AlanBell> you can sometimes point a VM at a physical disk and just tell it to use that
<paultag> pleia2: +1 that's the best way, I think
<nhandler> pleia2: That is a bit trickier when the os is windows ;) I'm getting a new computer and want to put linux on it while preserving the initial contents of the disk
<paultag> AlanBell: I wasn't able to do that with VBox :(
<paultag> nhandler: barf
<nhandler> Although, I guess I could always get a free copy of windows and use that
 * topyli coughs at free windows
 * paultag coughs at windows
<nhandler> topyli: It is all legal (really)
<nhandler> paultag: Yeah, I'd prefer not to have to use it, but I'd rather have a vm installed and setup just in case (for school)
<paultag> nhandler: mm
<AlanBell> paultag: I believe you can if you tweak the xml file by hand
<paultag> AlanBell: ah, cool :)
<jcastro> nhandler: vmware has some p2v tools for just that sort of thing
<jcastro> cjohnston: pong
<AlanBell> paultag: http://www.sysprobs.com/access-physical-disk-virtualbox-desktop-virtualization-software
<paultag> AlanBell: thanks :)
<paultag> about a year too late, though :)
<paultag> you rule, though
<cjohnston> jcastro: your thoughts on bug 793021 since we are having the two main navs match
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 793021 in summit "Add a today link to the topnav" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793021
<jcastro> sure, sounds good to me
<cjohnston> how where do you want to do it so that we can match them
<mhall119> yeah, that wasn't exactly a yes or no question
<cjohnston> it started yes or no.. now its how
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you want to add it as the last link?
<cjohnston> or somewhere else in the list
<jcastro> whichever
<jcastro> whatever you think is best
<jcastro> (sorry I don't have too much time today, it's my last day before the move and I'm trying to close out a bunch of stuff)
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> (I don't mean to sound dismissive)
<jcastro> (even though I am)
<jcastro> (haha just kidding)
<cjohnston> yay... jcastro to become a florida team member
<cjohnston> ouch
<cjohnston> :'-(
<jcastro> o/
<nigelb> jcastro has become a LISP fan I think :P
<nigelb> (atleast I think so (because of the number of paranthesis))
 * cjohnston points jcastro to the "Become a member" (or whatever it is) button on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida
<jcastro> I won't leave -mi though, that's too much to ask, heh
<cjohnston> thats fine.
<nigelb> cjohnston: we can bribe greg-g to kick him out of -mi :P
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> +2
 * greg-g <3's LISP
<greg-g> also, I'm leaving Michigan (but not #ubuntu-us-mi) in August :(
<cjohnston> you should kick jcastro out anyway
<greg-g> good idea
<czajkowski> jcastro: you don't have to I am in ireland and UK, jono is in Ca and UK
<mhall119> Florida requires that you renounce your citizenship
<nigelb> mhall119++
<mhall119> actually we don't, but most places will disown you when they find out you moved here
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> jono: woo, I am all set with those #$%#$% slides, I can go early if you want.
<jono> jcastro, sure give me a few mins
<jcastro> \m/
<jono> jcastro, G+
<jcastro> roight
<jcastro> jono: did you share with the right email? it gets confused sometimes
<jcastro> jorge.castro@gmail is what you need. :-/
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<jono> I added the circle
<greg-g> jcastro: who can send to ubuntu-devel and not be moderated?
<popey> cjwatson
<greg-g> (iow: my message I just sent is in the moderation queue, even though I'm a member of the list and an Ubuntu Member (apropos of the thread))(all these parens apropos of your love of LISP)
<jcastro> greg-g: that's happened to me before
<popey> jcastro: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/07/20/s04e11-the-trooper/
<popey> its out
<jcastro> ooh, thanks!
<popey> pimped on G+ too
<jcastro> and plus oned!
<popey> also on fb :D
<popey> thanks
<popey> first time publicising via G+
 * popey notes someone download on a blackberry!
<popey> never ceases to amaze me how people consume the show
<Daviey> *nom*
<Daviey> greg-g: what is th subject?
<greg-g> the membership thread jcastro started
<Daviey> greg-g: approved.
<greg-g> Daviey: thanks!
<topyli> i just linked a blog post on g+, and it picked the wordpress history menu for the blurb. "pick month. january 2005. february 2005...."
<topyli> facebook does the right thing but somehow g+ fails
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you still around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-21
<AlanBell> no
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> AlanBell: no?
<AlanBell> no I am not still arround
<nigelb> AlanBell: Yeah, I can see that :P
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<nigelb> Hello dholbach
<nigelb> Hey pleia2!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<pleia2> hey nigelb!
<nigelb> dholbach: Any idea why the db on loco.ubuntu.com is very unhappy?
 * nigelb has had plenty of emails
<dholbach> nigelb, no idea at all
<dholbach> was there a new release?
<dholbach> I'd suggest asking in #canonical-sysadmin
<nigelb> dholbach: I was planning on doing that after talking to mhall119 first. Till then my inbox gets decimated :)
<czajkowski> Good morning
<czajkowski> turns out new pain killer knocks me out within 10 mins of taking it and I slept for over 14 hrs
<daker> LoL http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/features.html#launchpad
<daker> also i think the logo is inspired from GC
<vish> daker: GC ?
<AlanBell> doctormo's ground control
<vish> oh..
<vish> anyone seen https://help.launchpad.net/logo/submissions  ? ;)
<paultag> Ugh, crud!
<paultag> Can anyone take my spot today with community week?
<paultag> I'm having a crazy day at work and I don't know if I can be there 100%
<paultag> so I need to find a backup if I can't show up
<maco> daker: finding apps on osx without spotlight is one of the things i always hated. and then i learned about spotlight. but srsly Go -> Applications -> *scroll forever* -> click
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<czajkowski> jcastro: interesting topic you raised on the mL
<jcastro> hey, can you all see this url? http://www.google.com/latitude/apps/badge/api?user=-1500431013509492386&type=iframe&maptype=roadmap
<dholbach> jcastro, are you at Albert Ave with a beer in your hand?
<vish> dholbach: hehe!
<vish> paultag: gangsta ipsum for you » http://www.lorizzle.nl/
<jcastro> dholbach: I certainly am!
<czajkowski> jcastro: with regards to endorcement on a candidates wiki page, I try adn go through pages the day before and if I notice a really good wiki page lacking some I do tend to poke people to get a few extra ones. one example last month was a canonical employee and while I know he has done a lot of work he only had 2 endorecements.
<czajkowski> jcastro: granted 1 from mdz and second was from ara  so I know both were good, but given the team he was on there should have been more.
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints and Work Items|| dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" || Jorge's Roadtrip: http://goo.gl/jA0Y8
<jcastro> there
<jcastro> now you can all keep tabs on me!
<nigelb> yay
<jussi> I love open source stuff, especially when it works so well out of the box :D
<mhall119> jussi: +1
<jussi> mhall119: Im suprised, Ive never seen a CMS+store have so good defaults :D
<mhall119> jussi: what project?
<jussi> mhall119: joomla+virtuemart
<jono> dpm, ready to hang?
<dpm> jono, all set!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> HUGS
<nigelb> wenzel: paultag you're not goign to make it?
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> paultag: ^^
<paultag> Any hotshot Java programmers want to become immortal?
<paultag> I'm totally 100% stummped by something. Here's a chance to outwit me :)
<mhall119> paultag: shoot
<paultag> mhall119: System.out.println("2 == " + (Math.pow(51, 13) % (77)));
<paultag> mhall119: according to my math, and my algorithm, it should be 2
<paultag> but it returns 2 == 70.0
<paultag> oh yeah and WolframAlpha agrees with my math
<mhall119> so that (51^13) % 77, correct?
<paultag> mhall119: fifty-one to the power of 13, modulo 77
<paultag> yessir
<nhandler> Strange, http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%2851^13%29+mod+77 gives 2
<paultag> nigelb: that's right. My math is right, and it should be 2
<paultag> sorry nhandler *
<nhandler> paultag: I'd try breaking it up. Get rid of the Math.pow and replace it with its actual value. Maybe also try removing the () around the 77. I don't have java installed to test things though
<paultag> nhandler: tried the paren issue, no luck
<paultag> the real number it's self is huge, I can't paste it in
<mhall119> yeah, do: double superBigNumber = Math.pow(51, 13);
<mhall119> print that out
<paultag> and DOUBLE_MAX is (2-2^52)*2^1023
<paultag> mhall119: it
<paultag> mhall119: it's not an overflow, and the Math.pow works as expected
<mhall119> then double notSoBigBumber = superBigNumber % 77
<mhall119> paultag: then % isn't?
<paultag> That's what I'm thinking
<paultag> but I can't imagine there's that much of an issue with a core operator
<paultag> mhall119: this algorithm works for smaller values, so I think it has to be an overflow, but it can't be because it's not that big
<pleia2> anyone wanna play mhall119 and ask some loco council questions in -classroom for czajkowski to answer to suppliment her talk?
<paultag> Let me try a BigInteger
<pleia2> err -classroom-chat
<mhall119> paultag: try casting everything as a double before using it
<paultag> mhall119: already tried, and changed types to double
<paultag> mhall119: fail
<paultag> I'm getting ticked off
<czajkowski> paultag: so yer crankytabby then ;)
<paultag> OK, I'm going to rewrite with BigInteger
<paultag> czajkowski: ♥
<paultag> yeah I am
<mhall119> paultag: can I ask *why* you're doing this?
<paultag> mhall119: org.anized.rsa :)
<paultag> mhall119: doing some super-huge prime number work
<paultag> mhall119: it works for low primes, but barfs when I start amping it up
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> paultag: which JVM?
<paultag> mhall119: winblows up-to-date
<mhall119> you mean Sun/Oracle's JVM?
<mhall119> or the Microsoft one?
<paultag> mhall119: the Sun/Oracle one on Microshaft
<paultag> mhall119: stackoverflow solved it. Perscision loss because of a big value. Going with BigInteger is the right solution :)
<mhall119> IEEE floating point representation?
<paultag> mhall119: no, I was using doubles (two of the IEEE floating points mooshed together)
<paultag> mhall119: BigInt will just use more memory as values get bigger
<paultag> float won't cut it atm
<mhall119> k
<paultag> Now I have to rewrite that using BigInteger, which has the added bonus os leaving out decimals
<paultag> which rulez
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> my launchpad patch works after 2 to 3 days of trying to get it to work.
<mhall119> why are you hacking on Launchpad instead of summit?
<mhall119> :P
<JanC> http://epfsug.eu/blog-entry/unity-hit-parade --> if anybody needs a presentation about Unity, (ubuntu-be's) Wouter's Inkscape/Sozi-based presentation got some real attention ☺
<JanC> the presentation itself: http://techprojectmasters.com/EPFSUG/unity.svg
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm hacking on bits that are relevant for UDS.
<nigelb> mhall119: Just got the subscribers to a blueprint sorted alphabetically
<mhall119> nigelb: can you add the ability to call the API using only the identity URL?
<mhall119> that would be great
<nigelb> mhall119: I didn't understand what you meant, which probably means I don't know enough to do that.
<nigelb> Most of my fixes have  been one line fixes followed by 20 to 30 liens of test cases
<mhall119> nigelb: a way to access LP data about a user given their SSO ID only, not their LP profile username
<nigelb> mhall119: I wouldn't dare touch that bit.
<nigelb> Its painful.
<nigelb> There's probably stakeholder stuff there.
<pleia2> popey: thanks :)
<popey> heh
<popey> sorry for messing things about
<popey> figured it was best
<czajkowski> is it a case of #blamepopey :)
<popey> probably
<popey> usually is
<pleia2> no, he saved us <3
<czajkowski> oh jolly good
<mhall119> #praisepopey
 * popey falls over
<mhall119> #raisepopey
 * popey burns
<mhall119> #extinguishpopey
 * popey fizzes
<mhall119> I'm not sure how to respond to that one
<mhall119> #verbpopey
<nigelb> #+qpopey :P
<nigelb> k. bed. later.
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> late night eh nigelb?
<czajkowski> jcastro: that is some long winded thread you've started sir!
<daker> 03
<daker> oops :/
<AlanBell> seems Glee did a version of the twisted sister song
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-22
<Pici> pleia2: Just saw my hilight.  I don't recall talking to k1l recently at all, although my logs say that he was in #ubuntu-irc a few days ago when we were talking to two other people about membership.  I suspect it may have been a misunderstanding.
<Pici> It was on 7/18 if you want to look yourself.
<pleia2> Pici: yeah I figured, it was always explicitly clear when talking about IRC Membership that it was *not* just about core channels
<pleia2> (if it was it would hardly seem worth it!)
<Pici> pleia2: topyli was there too, he was discussing that -irc was nowhere and that we might be more understanding about what was involved in irc contributions.  I think something got lost in translation.
<pleia2> yeah, according to his wiki he's done a little translations work but his focus is pretty solidly running the #ubuntu-de channel
<pleia2> ah yeah, I remember that discussion from the 18th
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> AlanBell, popey, good morning! If you know anyone from the UK team who'd be interested in creating and testing an en_GB localized image, do you think you could ask them to add themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout ? thanks!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> hello dholbach, Morning dpm
<nigelb> dholbach: When is the new packaging guide going live? :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, good morning
<dholbach> nigelb, Amoz wanted to do an update of his retheming branch
<popey> dpm: interesting
<dpm> and good morning to everyone else I hadn't goodmorning'ed yet, hey dholbach, hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: ello :)
<dholbach> hey dpm, popey, nigelb, czajkowski
<nigelb> AlanBell: Etherpad lite seems awesome.
<nigelb> AlanBell: It would be nice to see how far node.js will scale :)
<cjohnston> AlanBell:
<cjohnston> ping
<jono> hi all
<cjohnston> mornin jono
<jono> howdy cjohnston
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<vish> hmm, jcastro is in Kentucky, now!
<nigelb> I wonder if he'll step into KFC...
<vish> seems like he is flying at top speed, not sure he'd be up for Finger-licking goodness ;p
<vish> if we refresh, we can see him move along the road.. the ways we can spy, err track people nowadays :D
<greg-g> vish: wait, whre are you watching this?
<vish> greg-g: it's in the topic :)
<nigelb> vish: heh, lets start a predator drone to do a quick pass just to scare him :P
<greg-g> vish: oh :(
<greg-g> vish:  ;)
<nigelb> greg-g: did you already move? :)
<greg-g> nigelb: not yet. I'll be starting my trip across the country around Aug 10th. Not planning on getting to SF until August 26th
<nigelb> greg-g: so, lyz was saying the other day how california loco steals all the good people. Here's more proof :P
<greg-g> :) what can I say? Jobs, weather, mountains. All good things (as long as you forget about that jono character)
<nigelb> I saw you already on the creative commons website as staff
<jono> greg-g, :-)
<greg-g> nigelb: yeah. The official/contractual status is from now until Sept 5th I'm a consultant working about 10ish hours a week. I start full time on Sept. 6th. But, the world doesn't care about those weird details, so we're just talking like I'm full time now.
<nigelb> greg-g: hehe, nice. <3 creative commons :)
<greg-g> me too :)
<nhandler> I still find google latitude a bit scary. I would not like my exact (or close to exact) location to be available to the world
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure there's a delay.
<cjohnston> nigelb: not really
<nhandler> nigelb: It still provides way more info to the world than I would like. For example, if I have it running all of the time, it is quite easy for random people to see, "Oh, he always goes to this coffee shop at 8am and then to this store at 9am"
<nigelb> nhandler: Right, didn't think of that.
<nigelb> cjohnston: :/
<nigelb> I guess I'd never turn it on all the time.
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping I've sabdfl in pm asking for voice in classroom...
<vish> czajkowski: jcastro is travelling..
<jussi> czajkowski: just a reminder: [22-Jul-11 19:37:54] [ChanServ] 8     *!*@*/ubuntu.member.*  +votiA [modified 17 weeks, 4 days, 20:15:40 ago] [22-Jul-11 19:37:54] <Status Buffer:ChanServ> 2     *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +votiA [modified ? ago]
<jussi> those 2 mean any cloaked member can voice or devoice in there
<jussi> just: /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-classroom nickname
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> next Monday ;-)
<dholbach> HUGS!
<nhandler> sabdfl is currently in the classroom and will be doing some Q&A
<nhandler> He is there for about 15 minutes (he will be back on another day to finish) so join now :)
<duanedesign> hello mr nhandler
<duanedesign> good to see (read) you
<nhandler> Hey duanedesign
<AlanBell> o/ cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey!
<cjohnston> [summit-hackers] Etherpad timeslider link: TODO
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ^ what needs to happen to do that
<AlanBell> very little I think
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-community-o-loco-directory/latest
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/16383/community-o-loco-directory/
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-o-community-o-loco-directory
<AlanBell> so the second link has a link in the footer to the third link, it also needs a link in the footer to the first link
<cjohnston> im wondering if the open in new window link should point to the one with the slidebar
<cjohnston> or if there should be two links
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb ^
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'd prefer a new url. will no bikeshed on position, name. Your call.
<nigelb> *not
<cjohnston> you suck
<paultag> haha
<cjohnston> paultag!
<paultag> cjohnston!
<paultag> cjohnston: what's new, friendo?
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> czajkowski: pong
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1032/detail/
<popey> why are there loads of broken pictures there?
<mhall119> popey: launchpad librarian :(
<popey> what does that mean?
<mhall119> when we ask Launchpad for a user's mugshot, it gives a URL to launchpad librarian, a separate host from launchpad itself
<mhall119> sometimes that URL returns an image, and everything it wonderful
<cjohnston> bug 734520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734520 in loco-directory "profile images not displaying correctly if no image on LP" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734520
<mhall119> sometimes (frequently now it seem) that URL returns text, that contains another URL, that may or may not contain an image
<mhall119> to be honest, I'm considerig disabling those until that gets resolved
<popey> Object: <canonical.launchpad.rest.bytestorage.LibraryBackedByteStorage object at 0x12354c50>, name: 'logo'
<popey> how delightfu;
<popey> *delightful
<popey> that's pretty crap
<paultag> popey: aye
<paultag> popey: Hope you're well :)
<popey> heh
<popey> I am fine
<popey> broken images aside
<paultag> good good :)
<mhall119> hmmm, this makes me want to register the broken image image as a gravatar, just to mess with people
 * popey was just talking to wgrant in #launchpad
<popey> the example I gave https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~martijn/logo
<popey> gives a 404
<popey> i.e. martijn doesn't have an image
<popey> any chance you ( mhall119 / cjohnston ) can talk to the LP guys?
<cjohnston> 18.49.08 < cjohnston> mhall119: should we talk to the lp people about that bug or is there something we can do
<cjohnston> 18.49.42 < mhall119> we have talked to them, I think daker_ lead that
<cjohnston> 18.49.46 < cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> 18.50.01 < mhall119> I think the conclusion was "yeah, that's a bug, we're going to fix it sometime soon"
<popey> think or know?
<cjohnston> daker is in bed
 * popey makes notes to pounce on daker_ when he wakes
<cjohnston> im ok with removing it
<cjohnston> it looks worse than good
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-23
<mhall119> popey: we don't always get a 404
<doctormo> nhandler: Thanks!
<doctormo> Got a number of good results.
<duanedesign> nigelb: your blog is looking good
<nigelb> duanedesign: Thanks :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i saw your tweet today and went to your blog and noticed you had done some work on it since last time I was their
<duanedesign> nigelb: made me want to work on mine some :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: my blog being on jekyll helps. I know exactly where the classes are etc since I wrote most of it from scratch
<paultag> yo doctormo
<paultag> duanedesign: ping
<paultag> sorry duanedesign
<paultag> I meant doctormo
<paultag> but howareya there duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> paultag: i am good.  Settling into my new job
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> greg-g is famous!
<nigelb> I mean, more famous than normal.
<nigelb> www.annarbor.com/news/couple-organize-flash-wedding-on-university-of-michigan-campus-using-twitter-google-plus-and-other-s/
<Pendulum> cool
<greg-g> nigelb: :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: had ye been planning it privately
<czajkowski> greg-g: or just decided that week, yup gonna get married this week
<greg-g> czajkowski: we had the marriage license in hand, but we weren't able to find a day within the month (when our license expired) to go to the judge to elope. So we just sent out a tweet one night and did it the next day :)
<czajkowski> so the judge came to ye?
<paultag> Hello, World!
<duanedesign> hello
<paultag> duanedesign: what's new?
<duanedesign> paultag: started work at canonical few weeks ago. Working on Ubuntu One. It is awesome
<paultag> duanedesign: woo :)
<duanedesign> paultag: you and martin have fuun today?
<paultag> duanedesign: sitting downtown right now, I'm checking out the lab he's been working on, laughing about SABDFL's blog post
 * duanedesign goes and looks
<paultag> Haha, it's silly. Oh perception.
<duanedesign> paultag: do you read identi.ca
<paultag> duanedesign: I have an identi.ca but I don't sit on it, no
<greg-g> czajkowski: sorry, was in a coffee shop and left. Actually no, my coworker, who is a minister in the Universal Life Church, performed the ceremony.
<duanedesign> greg-g: funny you mention that. i was just talking to my friend about that today (she is a minister in the Universal Life Church)
<duanedesign> test
<cjohnston> It didnt work
<duanedesign> nope :(
<duanedesign> trying to get notifications working for irssi over ssh
 * cjohnston has irssi push to prowl to phone
<cjohnston> jcastro is in GA
<duanedesign> nice, irssi on your phone
<cjohnston> not irssi.. just notification of ping/msg
<duanedesign> aha. still that is nice
<nhandler> I have the prowl thing. I've also been toying with irssi-proxy so I can use some of the ios irc clients with my irssi (it works better than trying to use the ssh clients)
<nhandler> duanedesign: What script are you using and what problems are you having?
<duanedesign> hello nhandler
<duanedesign> nhandler: i was trying http://fluidmotion.dyndns.org/zenphoto/index.php?p=news&title=irssinotifypopupviassh
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-24
<duanedesign> nhandler: now i am going to try fnotify.pl
<greg-g> duanedesign: yeah, it comes in handy when you want to marry your friends :)
<paultag> doctormo: well done. All home and happy
<paultag> huzzah
<doctormo> huzzah au
<doctormo> paultag:
<paultag> :)
<paultag> doctormo: P.S. Miguel de Icaza started GNOME too
<doctormo> paultag: sortof
<paultag> I thought so
<paultag> doctormo: I leave for a few hours to get drunk with a friend and I get back to a full inbox
<paultag> my jebus
<doctormo> paultag: Anything interesting?
<paultag> doctormo: no, normal biz
<paultag> doctormo: and apparently, according to this email, I am "a qualify winner of 1,350,000,00 Pounds in the Irish Online Promotion". All I need to do is "Send your Full Names: ,Country: ,Sex: ,Tel:".
<paultag> doctormo: not sure if you'll get this, but I do't think I can make it downtown today :(
<nigelb> I may have interesting data for dholbach tomorow.
<nigelb> I looked through mozilla's instructions for new contributions and I'm trying to checkout how easy it is.
<nigelb> Compared to our packaging resources
<greg-g> nigelb: they have nice looking resources, at least (benefit of being a company full of web devs :) )
<nigelb> greg-g: Indeed. I've been working along with their webdevs for a while now.
<nigelb> They're a good fun lot :)
<greg-g> nigelb: I bet :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-16
<bkerensa> jcastro: you land alright?
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<philipballew__> looks like quite the friendly place we god here
<bkerensa> ;o
<hobgoblin> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew__> hello czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: AlanBell so with regards to your comment on LP, the squads do use LP for work, for their code hosting, bugs and in some cases mailing lists like LP users, we will be moving more of our work from the kanbans which most of canonical use to blueprints, but it's a slow process getting the work over
 * AlanBell would like launchpad to grow kanban support
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'd like a lot of things, mostly that it would stop raining, I've no control over that either :)
<czajkowski> but the new features in blueprints are going to help
<czajkowski> honestly I hate using kanbans, i can see it's visual use for people, but really just pulling cards all over the place does lead to people not paying attention in a busy bboard as well
<AlanBell> we use them in OpenERP, they are nice for a smallish number of cards
<czajkowski> yes but our boards are not small
<dpm> czajkowski, out of interest, why will the kanbans be moved to blueprints? And will this mean blueprints in LP will be revived?
<czajkowski> dpm: blue prints are currently being worked on
<czajkowski> dpm: this was in regards to LP workings not sure about others
<dpm> czajkowski, and the move from kanban to blueprints? ^
<czajkowski> dpm: is for launchpad squads.
<czajkowski> dpm: it was in reference to a comment made about a blog post on friday
<czajkowski> as to why lp squads dont use LP as much
<czajkowski> but we do :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: make https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributorConsole
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah I understand that. What I'm asking is about "we will be moving more of our work from the kanbans" - why are you moving out from kanbans?
<AlanBell> dogfooding is good http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food
<czajkowski> dpm: ahh sorry confused.me :) we want to use our own tools, our tools being blueprints
<dpm> czajkowski, cool, that makes it clear, thanks
<czajkowski> I suspect and I dont know this, perhaps for charts and tracking things
<jokerdino> did someone knock down LP? :/
<jokerdino> ah, it's back again. sorry for the worries
<czajkowski> jokerdino: as I've just pointed out in the #lp channel :) every day at 10AM UTC it goes down for about ~70 seconds for a db patch
<jokerdino> czajkowski: ah, i wasn't in the channel. thanks for the update. will keep in mind from hereon
<czajkowski> jokerdino: np
<czajkowski> we get asked it most days
<czajkowski> trying to currently edit our topic but it's rather long and does have useful things in it already
<jokerdino> hmm yeah.
<jokerdino> maybe the downtime page can be updated with details regarding daily downtime perhaps?
<czajkowski> jokerdino: have just tweeted it from the lp ac
<czajkowski> so hoping people book mark it
<jokerdino> nice work. since when was this scheduled downtime?
<czajkowski> few months back
<AlanBell> there was an article about it on the launchpad blog
<jokerdino> i must have been out of sync all this while. _hides_
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/no-more-monthly-90-minute-downtime
<czajkowski> a year ago :)
<jokerdino> it's been around for almost a year now. funny i never hit the downtime until today
<czajkowski> clearly you looked at stuff before 10am UTC or after :)
<czajkowski> it's 70seoncds
<czajkowski> it catches the odd person
<jokerdino> yeah, i never tried to fix a bug until today. that should explain :)
<czajkowski> jokerdino: if you get stuck #launchpad-dev if you need a lp dev to give you a hand
<jokerdino> thanks. will use it if i am stranded again.
<czajkowski> np
 * popey tickles dholbach with apt-cache show pkgme
<popey> pkgme - =====
<dholbach> I don't see the problem
<dholbach> popey, ^
<popey> dholbach, do an apt-cache search pkgme
<popey> sorry, not show :)
<popey> that ===== is the one line description of the package
<jussi> !info pkgme
<jussi> ubot2: doesnt like me and ubottu doesnt find that package...
<ubot2> jussi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> oh do shut up you stupid bot :P
<dholbach> popey,
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ apt-cache search pkgme
<dholbach> pkgme - framework for generating Debian packaging artifacts
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<popey> hmm
<popey> oh i see
<popey> i have it from a ppa
 * popey slaps someone
<popey> sorry :)
<dholbach> I guess that's from https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/+recipe/pkgme-daily
<dholbach> mine is up here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/pkgme-daily
<dpm> mhall119, call in 5?
<mhall119> dpm: sure
<mhall119> whenever you're ready
<dpm> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/345084a100d1ff4a3043c76af55e574502ad742f?authuser=0&hl=ca#
<bkerensa> =o
<eee444> hi, could someone hwlp me get my dwl650 to work with aircrack?
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow
<bkerensa> eee444: You would be better of getting support in #Ubuntu although I do believe aircrack-ng was removed from the repos
<eee444> ok, im not getting help help there
<pleia2> eee444: please don't repeat your question in a lot of random channels :(
<pleia2> it's not really fair to the folks who start looking for answers for you, you can also try ubuntuforums.org and askubuntu.com for specific questions
<czajkowski> eee444: please listen to the advice pleia2 has given
<jono> balloons, free now
<balloons> aye capt'n
<jono> balloons, can I call you, my mic isnt working
<balloons> jono.. sure
<balloons> I'm messing about syncing the daily to my sd card for arm
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-17
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew__> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew_
<bkerensa> hi
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> rather quiet in here
<dholbach> any postgres experts in here? :)
<dholbach> I'm struggling to find any information to fix this error message: psycopg2.OperationalError: definition of service "udd" not found
<czajkowski> dholbach: stub on canonical is about and he is
<dholbach> ok, I'll ask him
<dholbach> he's a hero
<dholbach> spotted my mistake in a split second's time
<czajkowski> he is good
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> just need to find him in the right timezone
<czajkowski> so very early UTC
<czajkowski> or for the next hour or so
<dholbach> and then off to the beach... or something
<dholbach> that's at least how I envision living in Thailand :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: if he's not around you can always poke lifeless those are the 2 DB folks
<dpm> Nice to see people starting to blog about their favourite contest apps: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wo4e0/my_favourite_applications_from_ubuntu_appshowdown/
<dholbach> if you can think of anyone who wants to give a session at Ubuntu developer Week, please nudge them until they add themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I want to do one about Ubuntu TV, I'll get one of the devs to join me
<pleia2> dholbach: you're welcome to put the call for instructors on the classroom blog too
<pleia2> I'll make sure it gets in UWN
<dholbach> mhall119, AWESOME
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, great!
<dholbach> pleia2, ok, I'll blog something real quick
<dholbach> I'll be on holidays very very soon
<dholbach> pleia2, http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/ubuntu-developer-week-planning-starts/ :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, pleia2 good one! could you send it for twitter?
<pleia2> yeah, I'll dent/tweet via the bot
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, ok thanks
<akgraner> Whoa  - UDW time already  time flies
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great time - I won't be going on your nerves for a couple of days :-)
<dholbach> so enjoy it
<dholbach> big hugs
<pleia2> have a nice time :)
<akgraner> dholbach, rsalveti is looking at presenting something this time as well, he also forwarded it to the Linaro devplatform team
<dholbach> akgraner, that sounds great
<dholbach> can you get him to add himself to the wiki? o:-)
<akgraner> yep or I will for him
<dholbach> thanks akgraner
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> see you
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> jono, indeed
<balloons> phone again today?
<jono> yeah will need to be, balloons
<jono> calling in a minute
<snap-l> I love that Office is using Ubuntu's Orange for Office 2013. :)
<snap-l> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/o2013-install-launch-640x360.png
<pleia2> balloons: btw, sending out emails with the simple "thank you *list of people*" has been very nice :) (it seems like such a small thing, but even I feel the pull of "yay, that's me!")
<balloons> pleia2, your very welcome.. I wanted to call attention to all of you.. you did very well
<balloons> I appreciate the feedback; I'll try and keep the recognition levels up :-)
<elfy> I did see my name somewhere on a list balloons - I thought that a nice touch too
<balloons> elfy, :-) I'm glad
<akgraner> balloons can you spare a minute or two for me?  I need to pick your brains for an article :-)
<balloons> akgraner, fire away!
<akgraner> balloons, thanks! More soon!
<cjohnston> 2
<balloons> cjohnston, 1
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ping how does one kill a previous meeting
<czajkowski> that has not ended
<AlanBell> op up
<czajkowski> jose killed it for us
<AlanBell> cool, the bot treats ops as the same as the meeting chair
<czajkowski> ah good to know for future reference
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> there are in fact 27 Ubuntu Members in the Italian loco
<czajkowski> WOW
<toddy> czajkowski: where can I see those statistics how many ubuntu members in a loco are?
<czajkowski> toddy: the loco added it to their application
<czajkowski> a lot pf teams keep track of how many ubuntu members they have
<toddy> okay, but that is a manual work. I think we must count it in the future. :)
<czajkowski> nn
<toddy> I have no idea how much ubuntu member the german loco have.
<nhandler> It would probably be only a couple of lines to get that information with the LP API if someone was really interested
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-18
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: announcement made: http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/3-2-1-live/
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/beta-test-asynchronous-ppa-package-copies
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: would you like me to include it in the UWN?
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: most lp blog posts end up there
<czajkowski> thanks
<jono> mhall119, would you mind redditing my recent blog entry?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sure
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: jono has already quit
<mhall119> meant for jono, tab-complete fial
<IdleOne> fail fail
<mhall119> upvotes appreciated: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/wrwv4/ubuntus_jono_bacon_discusses_steam_on_ubuntu/
<bkerensa> mhall119: jono is here with me do you need to get a message to him?
<mhall119> bkerensa: um, no
<mhall119> bkerensa: oh, yes, let him know I sent his blog to reddit like he asked
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> mhall119: I won a helicopter
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> a real one?
<mhall119> and does it run Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> mhall119: uhh an electric one... and no but Im gonna paint it orange and put a ubuntu logo sticker on it and fly it at oscon
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> You should write an app for Ubuntu that will let you control it with jkl; or awsd
<mhall119> if jkl;, you can re-name it the vimcopter
<balloons> bkerensa, you have to put wireless video on it!
<pleia2> delayed out of SFO, perhaps I should start walking :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: your stuck at SFO?
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> yeah, was supposed to leave at 4, now they're saying 5:30
<pleia2> but I found power, and there is wifi here :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: 5:30pm so you will be here at 7pm?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: "here" as in the airport, then get back, check in my hotel (which is also at the airport)
<pleia2> I need to get up at like 6 to switch hotels to something downtown, so I am turning in early
<pleia2> s/get back/get bag
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok well if u change your mind there are three parties tonight :)
<pleia2> maybe tomorrow night :)
<pleia2> (parties aren't my thing anyway)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-19
<dpm> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119:   pong
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: you setup a G+ profile for ubuntu on air, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: yep!
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: can you help popey? He's trying to make a G+ profile for the 'ubuntudevelopers' youtube account
<popey> interesting
<popey> how did you do that without falling foul of the names policy?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: lol, seems like OnAir is an acceptable last nane
<JoseeAntonioR> name*
<AlanBell> why not do it as a page?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe you can try with Devels as last name
<popey> AlanBell, a page can't do a hangout
<popey> and a page cant own a youtube channel
<JoseeAntonioR> right
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'd be so much happier if we could
<JoseeAntonioR> have you tried with Ubuntu as first name and Devels as last name?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe once it's set you can change it to Developers
<popey> problem is if we fall foul of the policy they could delete the account
<bkerensa> hmm
<popey> arf
<popey> ubuntu devels is a valid name :D
<bkerensa> to go to sabdfl's keynote or not to go
<JoseeAntonioR> but they will notice we're using their products and names to promote Ubuntu, which is benefitial for them
<mhall119> bkerensa: go
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: you should go!
<popey> bkerensa, you will miss out if you dont go :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: he should come to my talk ;)
<popey> its a special one :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: I should go to the states again
<bkerensa> special in that I know exactly what he is demo'ing :P
<popey> exactly
<popey> https://plus.google.com/106444347441655641162/posts
<JoseeAntonioR> great, if they complain send them an email telling what I told you
<s-fox> hello folks
<popey> hah
<cprofitt> hello all
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa, jcastro: we need to run a private test session, when are you free/back from OSCON?
<dpm> marcoceppi, jcastro, around for an Ask Ubuntu API question?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I will be taking a vacay starting Friday night ;) will be back the 25th... Im not sure we need a test session though we have done a Ubuntu on Air in the past
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: bdmurray asked for one
<bkerensa> huh well check with jcastro maybe he will be up for it but I'm going to be recovering Friday
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, np
<akgraner> popey you can start a hangout from a Google +page but it will like to the person who starts the hangouts youtube account if it is on air - however, I just set up our Linaro Stuff to over come that - happy to help on this side if you all still need some help
<akgraner> this way our session from connect can go to the Linaro youtube channel and not the individual tech leads or my channel
<mhall119> everyone can watch Mark's keynote at OSCON here: http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/video
<marcoceppi> dpm: what's up?
<dpm> hey marcoceppi, I wanted to ask you if it's possible to get some askubuntu stats, I've started drafting an e-mail, just a sec...
<Kilos> hi all
<dpm> marcoceppi, e-mail sent
<jcastro> huh?
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: why another irc channel for the onair thing?
<dpm> calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: because #ubuntu-on-air has its dedicated bot, we can have an on air session and a class at the same tiem
<jcastro> why do we need a bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> process questions, auto-update the topic with speakers and the link
<jcastro> ok so the whole point was to use new technology
<jcastro> but whatever, I'll suffer
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<jcastro> the idea is for normal people to be able to participate
<jcastro> not make them use IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> the problem is we can't have more than 10 people live
<jcastro> but they can comment on you tube, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, is there any way to kick people from hangouts?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can invite them, they ask, and they get "kicked"
<jcastro> we can just have them ask questions on the youtube comments like we did last time
<JoseeAntonioR> that's why we have the bot, to process questions
<JoseeAntonioR> they can ask during the session, and the speaker will be able to accept/reject questions
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: oi I'm normal and use irc!
<jcastro> well, last time we just read the questions on air
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: but, I've got a comment on my blog post, let me paste it
<jcastro> czajkowski: oh hey, am I going to hear back on the governance or am I like basically thumbs up because we don't make people members?
<czajkowski> jcastro: no we only had  a chance to discuss it last thursday on thehangout
<czajkowski> and I've been sick
<jcastro> okey
<jcastro> so I'll hear something back eventually?
<czajkowski> jcastro: but it's a go knock yourself out :)
<jcastro> oh ok, \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> but … does this mean that there will be less information in the IRC channel and that you HAVE to use the google thing to get the whole story? Will all future classroom sessions work like this – has any thought for those of us that don’t get broadband been taken into account ?
<jcastro> well if the person wants to use IRC he can go to normal IRC sessions?
<JoseeAntonioR> that would annoy some people who have low bandwith or limited internet access
<jcastro> if this was just irc we'd call it "ubuntu classroom", not ubuntu on air
<jcastro> this isn't replacing the other IRC stuff, it's supplementing it
<JoseeAntonioR> right
<JoseeAntonioR> i've answered that
<JoseeAntonioR> I refer to the first and last questions
<elfy> hi - I wasn't actually asking for me JoseeAntonioR - was more thinking about people were broadband is not so common :)
<JoseeAntonioR> elfy: of course, I get the point
<elfy> k:)
<JoseeAntonioR> I have an idea
<elfy> I'm all for new things - I even support people on AU :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: Others in the hangout will be given the option to block the person as well. If everyone else blocks the person, they will be removed from the hangout.
<JoseeAntonioR> and then we can unblock the person
<jcastro> no, people won't be joining the hangout
<jcastro> just the instructors, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> then, what did you mean by people interacting live?
<jcastro> people post on the youtube comments
<jcastro> or on twitter or wherever
<jcastro> and we just answer the questions
<JoseeAntonioR> then we can do that, and also get the questions on irc for people who want to stay with the old method
<JoseeAntonioR> it's just a matter of pasting the questions
<JoseeAntonioR> but yeah, that's what we're going to do
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: maybe we can get a social stream in ubuntuonair.com, so people can participate over there
<jcastro> it worked fine before
<jcastro> let's not start writing new tools and stuff, let's keep lightweight and stuff
<mhall119> moar webapps!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: would you like an account in ubuntuonair.com, so you can update the youtube embed link?
<jcastro> not really. :)
<jcastro> we can sort that early next week
<jcastro> I just got back and I'm catching up
<jcastro> the icon looks good btw
<jcastro> since popey bailed on us. :p
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> i'll be mostly free next week, I only have to go to school for 4h
<popey> hmm?
<popey> jcastro, http://ubuntuonair.com/ note the icon
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> did you make that?
<balloons> ohh jcastro your having an alpha release event eh?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I still think it's too early, but whatever, shrug
<jcastro> nothing really interesting has landed yet
<balloons> software-properties landed
<balloons> which is really cool
<balloons> and of course ,now webapps and unity
<jcastro> yeah but you can't do a 2 hour show on software-properties
<balloons> ohh u can't? :-)
<jcastro> and webapps is still in PPA land but we can talk about it
<balloons> but I hear you.. it's going to be a tidal wave.. very soon
<jcastro> welll, with my luck lately
<jcastro> we'll do the show on thursday
<jcastro> and on friday the unity team will land a bunch of stuff
<mhall119> lol
<popey> jcastro, I got a guy to make it for me
<nigelb> popey: around?
<popey> yes
<nigelb> what does the webapp stuff use for launching the browser?
<popey> ask in #ubuntu-webapps
<popey> :)
<nigelb> aha, thanks
<greg-g> pleia2: hey! I'm doing some work right now outside of the F150 room, but we should get together today!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-20
<bkerensa> greg-g: hi :D
<bkerensa> greg-g: will u be there tomorrow? my talk is in F151 at 11:50
<greg-g> bkerensa: what is your talk on?
<bkerensa> greg-g: How Mozilla Community seperates itself from other projects and can compete with Google products
<pleia2> bkerensa: I need to skip out early (they asked us to be upstairs by 12:20) but I'll attend part of it :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: if u can take a pic that would be amazing :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: I owe you one :)
<pleia2> (not sure I can get it published in a magazine though ;))
<bkerensa> pleia2: nah... I nominated you because you deserved it.
<bkerensa> pleia2: did u get voodoo?
<pleia2> that too, but I meant pictures-during-presentations!
<pleia2> nope :\
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> I don't have plans tomorrow after conference though (aside from doing a little Work work, but I can do that later in the evening)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah I think the Ubuntu Hour fell through since Jono and Jorge left and our local folks all have plans
<bkerensa> actually one local got hurt at debconf I guess
<pleia2> doh :)
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> aww
<bkerensa> slangasek
<bkerensa> or so I hear
<pleia2> oh yeah, he blogged about it
<elfy> morning
<jussi> bkerensa: do something really cool, take a picture yourself of the audience - I think it would be a nice insight for many to see what it looks like from up front :D
<dpm> good morning all
<jussi> Huomenta dpm
<dpm> hey jussi, morning :)
<czajkowski> ello
<nothingspecial> ello czajkowski
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - the weekends beckons :) you?
<nothingspecial> good thanks :)
<elfy> we are both still smarting after a mad spam attack on the forums earlier - we are desperate for vb4 :(
<czajkowski> elfy: is there a RT open on it ?
<elfy> lol - jcastro I think said the forum has the oldest ticket :) https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=16733
<elfy> 8th March 2011 :p
<czajkowski> I've seen older on locoteams
<czajkowski> much older
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> elfy: no details of the spam attack on it though
<elfy> we got a security update a while ago - some staff got accounts hacked
<czajkowski> I'd add those details to the ticket
<elfy> well no - we don't generally
<czajkowski> might actualy help :)
<elfy> ok - I'll tell the rest that we should then - I know I've spent probably 5 hours this week on spam bans - vb4 has a tool that talks to stopforumspam - we'd love that :)
<czajkowski> elfy: just one person should update it with the details
<elfy> ok - maybe an admin would be best then
<elfy> I'm sure they'd do so :)
<elfy> I'll put my goblin head on otherwise :)
<elfy> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> yup locoteams tickets old as 4 years ago
<elfy> it'd be funny if it wasn't
<czajkowski> team is no longer around
<elfy> aah
<elfy> forum is :)
<elfy> hi cprofitt
<elfy> czajkowski: thanks for that - I posted in the staff's what's going on with the upgrade thread
<elfy> anything to help I suspect
<czajkowski> cool
<akgraner> nigelb, you saw it too already?  TDKR =AWESOME!
<nigelb> akgraner: TOTALLY!
<nigelb> akgraner: gonna go again tomorrow!
<akgraner> Me too - the other Graners haven't seen it yet
<czajkowski> elfy: give me a shout when they update the ticket if you like and I'll go poke people again
<elfy> ok czajkowski I will - thanks :(
<czajkowski> why the face1
<elfy> :) I mean
<elfy> been a long week - little one has been home from school in bed ...
<czajkowski> heh no worries
<czajkowski> I had 4 hours of meetings yesterday and was in bed very early
<czajkowski> shall be offline all weekend I think resting
<elfy> nice - I shall be having a weekend with no-one in the house - a bit of peace :)
<czajkowski> me and the bf are going suit shopping and we need to get a present for a couple who have gotten engaged
<czajkowski> last weekend I want to go into London,
<czajkowski> the torch goes outside the office next week though
<elfy> oh right - torch cam through my town last weekend - it rained so heavily it waas bouncing ...
<czajkowski> goes right outside the Canonical office
<elfy> excellent
<czajkowski> on Thursday, but am in the office Wednesday, not sure I can be arsed going in and dealing with the traffic and restrictions
<czajkowski> following week won't leave the house, then I'm off for 9 days holidays! whooo
<elfy> I go to london on very rare occasions - last time was about 25 years ago
<elfy> yay - off somewhere nice?
<czajkowski> I live 15 mins from London bridge :)
<czajkowski> down south to Dorset
<elfy> I live 15 minutes from the solent :)
<czajkowski> where?
<czajkowski> ah southhapton
<elfy> I like Dorset - clean once you are outside of Bourneouth and Poole  - very clean county I think
<elfy> I'm in Lymington
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> I don't know the places well, so a chance to see some out south england
<elfy> yea
<czajkowski> bf grandmother has a cottage in dorset, and we're going down via Portsmouth
<elfy> I like West Sussex
<elfy> yep - along the coast road then
<czajkowski> which reminds me need to sort out the car
<elfy> just don't hit there at 5pm - but if you are used to London traffic it'll be nothing I think :)
<czajkowski> yah last day it took me 90 mins to get home due to new bus route thanks to the flipping olympics!
<elfy> :|
<elfy> read the newsbiscuit olympic things while you are on the bus - at least you'll laugh :)
<czajkowski> I usually catch up on all my non work mail on the way home data plan ftw!
<elfy> :)
<jcastro> hey everyone
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/2158/community-promotion-ads-1h-2012
<jcastro> the bottom 3 ads are new ones from app developers, support them by giving them an upvote!
<czajkowski> jcastro: what does that do
<czajkowski> what are ads?
<popey> adverts
<popey> they appear on the side of the askubuntu site
<popey> if you get enough votes
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/wh1x7/hey_appdevs_you_can_make_ads_for_your_app_and/
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> time to go poke LP folks :)
<czajkowski> and is it ok to solicit up votes?
<czajkowski> popey: ?
 * popey points to jcastro 
<jcastro> sure
<czajkowski> jcastro: is it ok to post to G+/FB etc asking for votes?
<jcastro> sure
<czajkowski> cool
<jcastro> they're just community ads
<jcastro> it's not like "go vote so this guy can win a million dollars"
<jcastro> so something like
<czajkowski> heh gotcha
<jcastro> "support app developers by voting for your favorite apps!" or something
<jcastro> your folks hopefully will at least vote for the lp ad. :p
<czajkowski> so many areas to log into
<czajkowski> FB/G+ evil ideniti.ca which posts to people who actually engage with us on twitter
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> is mark's keynote from yesterday anywhere?
<jcastro> or was it stream only?
<nigelb> oh man.
<nigelb> I open a random js file on a random website in debugger
<nigelb> I scroll through the js file
<nigelb> @author Stuart Langridge
<meetingology> nigelb: Error: "author" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> nigelb: we're *everywhere* :)
<nigelb> lol
<balloons> nice!
<dpm> see you all in a week!
<bkerensa> jcastro: it will be up later... it usually takes a couple weeks
<jcastro> bah man
<jcastro> I clobbered with your blog on planet
<jcastro> you steal all my thunder. :p
<bkerensa> jcastro: your thunder is amazing :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-21
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do This:
<bkerensa> 1. Go to http://writtenkitten.net/?search=lolcat
<bkerensa> 2. Paste "kitten" 2801 times
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-15
<jose> are we having ubuntu for watches soon?
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> dpm, did you spot the new language on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/? :-D
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I saw your post, awesome! :-)
<popey> dholbach: who is responsible for the touch porting guide?
<popey> (morning btw)
<dpm> hey popey
<dholbach> popey, rsalveti and sergiusens want to update it this week
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> is there wifi at oscon?
<popey> typically
 * popey doesn't like the idea of not being in touch when on a stand ☻
<dholbach> dpm, hmmm... did my mail to ubuntu-translators reach the list?
<dpm> dholbach, hm, it should have, I don't see it in the moderation queue, and I set up the list to auto-approve @canonical.com and @ubuntu.com addresses
<dholbach> I was just surprised I couldn't find it on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2013-July/thread.html
<dpm> yeah, I can't see it either
<dpm> that's really weird
<dpm> I really haven't seen in in the moderation queue
<dholbach> did you get it in your inbox?
<dholbach> From: Daniel Holbach <daniel.holbach...ubuntu.com>
<dholbach> To: Ubuntu Translators <ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com>
<dholbach> Subject: Ubuntu Packaging Guide - needs help with translations/reviews
<dholbach> I'll ask in the translators channel
<dpm> dholbach, I got this one in my inbox: "Ubuntu Packaging Guide - needs help with translations/reviews"
<dholbach> ok cool
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach back ;)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> "If you try to contact me and I can't answer, it's just because I'm helping to build an awesome and free phone. Call again in October."
<balloons> jcastro, new voicemail message?
<jcastro> just saw some guy post that on G+, made me chuckle
<balloons> https://test.ubuntu-discourse.org down jcastro ? I thought tuesday was patch day
<jcastro> there's no s
<jcastro> just http
<jcastro> if you're on FFx you might need to clear your cache
<marcoceppi> balloons: patch days are potentially every day now during late night UTC time
<marcoceppi> but it's not currently being patched
<balloons> FF ftw.. what happened to https?
<bkerensa> jono: if you would like I can do the CLS group photo this year... I got a really nice DSLR :)
<jcastro> balloons: if you logged out you couldn't log in, we had some kind of http->https loop going on with SSO, etc.
<jcastro> balloons: but for about 2 days it was SPDY enabled with the ssl stuff. <nice>
<balloons> ok.. I miss it is all ;-)
<jcastro> yeah it's pretty nice
<jcastro> balloons: non of the SPDY stuff is in main, so chances of it being on prod on an ubuntu site any time soon is not high
<jono> bkerensa, saw the cam, sounds great!
<bkerensa> jcastro: is local provider available?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: one week left you have :)
<jcastro> no
<bkerensa> pff
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> it's not till like next month man
<bkerensa> wat
<bkerensa> so it wont be ready by OSCON?
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I wish
<jcastro> jono: I can go early if you want
<bkerensa> wow HBO asking Google to take down results for a open source media player
<bkerensa> hah
<jono> jcastro, gonna need to start at 1pm
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> ... from the Fun Palace
<jono> sorry jcastro, today is slammed, need every minute
<bkerensa> jcastro: So you going to stop by the coffee shop John McAfee works at in Portland?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> works/owns
<jcastro> does that guy need to work?
<bkerensa> idk
<jcastro> after seeing the video I would like want to hang out with that guy
<jcastro> I anticipate the following thing happening at ocson
<jcastro> me. dcamp. beer
<bkerensa> apparently he bought his girlfriend a coffee company hence why he lived in Latin America
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and so now he has a shop here too
<jcastro> around ~45 min we start to argue about metal
<jcastro> bacon mumbles something about how we have the same conversation every year
<jcastro> we end up walking to puppet labs for a party, and it's full.
<jcastro> we stagger somewhere else.
<jcastro> that's my plan for oscon in a nutshell
 * bkerensa will never go to a PuppetLabs Oscon party again
<bkerensa> its always too packed
<marcoceppi> couple of years, juju oscon party
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> pleia2: bkerensa: are either of you logging intake to your fitbit account?
<jcastro> seems like there's 2897343 services that do that
<pleia2> nope, because I am lazy
<bkerensa> jcastro: ^ pleia2 answered for me
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: its to tedious... I tried it for awhile but unless its down consistently ugh
<bkerensa> jcastro / pleia2 / jono: which fitbits do you all have? I just got the Flex to replace my Zip
<jono> bkerensa, Fitbit One
<bkerensa> jono: do you wear it to sleep?
<jono> bkerensa, nope
<bkerensa> ah
<jono> sorry, can't chat now, in deadline mode
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: One, don't wear it to sleep
<bkerensa> pleia2: I guess its a good thing :P my dashboard keeps shaming me for only getting 5 hours of sleep
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-16
<daker> hi guys, any news about the printed certificates ?
<IdleOne> still waiting on mine
<jose> daker: same here, still waiting
<jo-erlend> yes, that'll probably take a while. How many members are we now, 750 or something?
<jo-erlend> 775 even.
<jose> considering that most likely 50% of us has requested one
<jo-erlend> yes, and I really hope sabdfl doesn't spend too much time of his day signing those instead of doing software :)
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> indeed it is
<elfy> and good morning to you too
<philipballew> elfy, morning to you as well.
<elfy> hi :)
<philipballew> Hope all is well wherever in the world you are.
<elfy> pretty good thanks - sun is up :)
<philipballew> Sun is down here in the country of California. Hope the sun treats you well.
<elfy> well it is this year - seems that UK will get sun this summer (though I am whispering ... )
<bkerensa> philipballew: good evening
<philipballew> bkerensa, Hows life in Stumptown?
<philipballew> elfy, I can give you some sun. We have had some days here around 40 c.
<bkerensa> philipballew: good :) just making soap
<elfy> philipballew: nah - I'll give it a miss thanks :p
<philipballew> bkerensa, Nice, I have done that somewhat, but I am not very good. I use it for shaving soap.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Cool :) Hopefully next month I will start making lotion from scratch :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: I'm at the point where I might have to start distilling my own essential oils
<philipballew> bkerensa, I will have to check some of this out this weekend and next week.
 * nigelb|webchat waves
<nigelb|webchat> I finally met 2/3 Alan's
<nigelb|webchat> I mean, 2 out of 3 alans.
<dpm> better that than a third of Alan
<dpm> sorry, two thirds :)
<nigelb|webchat> Hehehe
<nigelb|webchat> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPPAz_WCcAAgQ2U.jpg
<nigelb|webchat> Picture from the pub :)
<popey> \o/
<dpm> cool
 * dholbach relocates
<daker> seriously guys, a photo sessions blog post on the planet ?
<jcastro> I like those posts!
<daker> i don't
<daker> 0 value added
<popey> why?
<daker> popey: this is not a photographers planet
<popey> it is and always has been personal blogs. it never has had to contain ubuntu content
<popey> "Planet Ubuntu is a window into the world, work and lives of Ubuntu developers and contributors."
<daker> i know, so with that i'll start syndicating all the content of my blog too
<popey> super
<jcastro> TLDR; you will read about my worms
<popey> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g52024-d122281-Reviews-Country_Inn_Suites_By_Carlson_Portland_Airport-Portland_Oregon.html
<popey> may be my accom next week
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<jose> dholbach: are we having the uonair session today?
<dholbach> jose, yep
<jose> great, thanks! :)
<dholbach> in 40m
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0c3c02af11a5c0d8ac455d8699967551eab28a6a?authuser=0&hl=en
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> hugs everyone!
<dholbach> see you
<bkerensa> daker: Yeah all Planet's are technically not supposed to be Open Source focused
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> \o/ flight booked
<popey> No stopping me know!
<popey> (TSA aside)
<pleia2> popey: oscon?
<popey> pleia2: ya!
<pleia2> hooray!
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> this is turning out to be quite the party
<popey> Yes. Yes it is!
<popey> I am guessing OSCON doesn't have wifi?
<pleia2> oscon has wifi, I don't remember how good it was last year
<jcastro> don't rely on it
<popey> k. i just dont want to get fleeced for 3g roaming data
<pleia2> fwiw, tmobile isn't awful for prepaid sims these days
<popey> is that GSM?
<pleia2> yep
<popey> are they easily available?
<pleia2> (CDMA doesn't have sim cards)
<popey> ahh of course
<pleia2> all tmobile stores will have them
<pleia2> I think there is one near-ish to the conference venue
<pleia2> yeah, 424 NE Broadway St is like 2 blocks away
<popey> tat
<popey> er, yay
<pleia2> doh, no, further than that
<pleia2> more like 1 km
<pleia2> but that's not far :)
<jcastro> heya bkerensa
<jcastro> ping me when you're around
<bkerensa> jcastro: I'm always around
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-icon.html
<jcastro> if you want to add an icon to the firefox sync
<jcastro> you might want to do so before OSCON
<jcastro> *wink wink*
<bkerensa> I'm not a designer
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa will ask one of Mozillas designers
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> should be easy, we included the template, etc
<bkerensa> yeah I think though it will have to get approved by the Director of Creative
<bkerensa> so I just e-mailed and asked if someone can do it
<bkerensa> they have a weird process when it comes to other companies using any likeness of the brand
<bkerensa> jcastro: You are doing a charm school right?
<jcastro> yeah
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-17
<dpm> good morning all
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hey elfy :)
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<elfy> it is that :)
<dholbach> lunch time, brb
<dpm> man balloons, you've just created the QA G+ community and you've already got nearly 70 members!
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/communities/114878029820171227880
<popey> i though there already was a QA community until I was invited to it today :D
<popey> first thing I did before getting out of bed was to join the community
<popey> I am _THAT_ committed!
<jussi> Alan "Mr Commitment" Pope :D
<dpm> lol
<dpm> balloons, folks seem to be joining the QA community even in their sleep! ^^
<popey> hah
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> http://coffitivity.com/
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119, dpm gonna be a few mins late
<jono> mhall119, call?
<dholbach> heading out! have a great rest of your day! :)
<jono> mhall119, ready for the app showdown call?
<jono> jcastro, dude, did you screw up the size of the ubuntuonair video again?
<jono> it was small, and I just changed the embed code
<jcastro> I change everything in the <iframe>
<jcastro> I thought we were supposed to replace the entire line?
<jono> jcastro, don't change it!
<jono> only change the embed code
<jcastro> oh
<jono> otherwise jose comes and shouts at us
<jcastro> I was doing that before and I thought that was wrong?
<jono> remember, we discussed this a few weeks ago
<jcastro> ok
<jono> no what you were doing wrong was not just changing the embed code
<jcastro> well, I used to just change the embed code and then he told me that was wrong
<jcastro> ok so just the youtube URL basically?
<jono> jcastro, no you didn't, you changed the entire iframe which changed the size, and then jose would shout at me :-)
<jono> hence why we asked to just change the embed code :-)
<jono> anyway, I fixed it
<jcastro> ack, I'll do it that way from now on
<jono> np
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> I remember arguing about this, I was like why are we even changing the iframe part
<jcastro> when we could just change the URL
<jcastro> I'll just change the youtube url from now on
<jose> jono: thanks for fixing!
<jcastro> light-themes all 13.04+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1
<jcastro> debian packaging, I will never understand you
<jcastro> indicator-datetime amd64 12.10.3+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1 <--- seriously.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Brainstorm site down/dead? | http://askubuntu.com/q/321289
<bkerensa> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ihstg/how_the_hell_is_this_legal/
<bkerensa> :s
<jono> bkerensa, I saw it
<bkerensa> jono: :)
<bkerensa> we have duck hunt!
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/RfhvxBv.png
<jcastro> check out that IP address
<jcastro> that's right son.
<jcastro> local provider.
<bkerensa> jcastro: so it works now?
<jcastro> it landed, but not in the PPA yet
<jcastro> should be sorted over the next few days
<popey> local address as in one from my lan or local only locally-routed address?
<popey> i.e. can I go to my home server and juju deploy wordpress and it be accessible on the lan?
<bkerensa> popey: you fly here soon?
<bkerensa> popey: You will have to go to Voodoo... and some other nice places :)
<popey> bkerensa: leave sunday, get there monday
<popey> bkerensa: what's voodoo?
<pleia2> tastey doughnuts
<popey> I'm in!
<bkerensa> popey: I sent you pm with a link
<bkerensa> of a special kind of donut
<bkerensa> ;)
<popey> haha
<popey> niiiice
<bkerensa> they make many others though
<bkerensa> Bacon and Peanut Butter
<popey> I do not care what shape a doughnut is. I will eat it
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Captain Crunch you name it
<popey> oh, that sounds odd
<bkerensa> popey: also we have more breweries per capita then any other U.S. city
<popey> I look forward to sampling your American culture! :D
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> its different then SF for sure
<bkerensa> pleia2: I saw this lady riding a bike taller than a bus the other day... it was nuts
<popey> Texas is the only bit of the middle of the US I've sampled
<bkerensa> she had to climb up the side to begin riding it
<popey> other than that it's been all round the edges
<pleia2> we're too fancy here in sf, not many doughnuts
<pleia2> popey: I live here and me too
<bkerensa> pleia2: but you do have Taqueria Cancun
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> popey: we don't really go to the middle
<pleia2> except sometimes texas
<bkerensa> popey: if you like Waterfalls we have the third largest in North America
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-18
<IdleOne> 2nd largest in the US
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> greetings dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<dholbach> jose, can we update the uonair calendar? I haven't been able to do the dev hangouts for a while now
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll be back Wednesday morning
<dholbach> have a good time without me! :)
<dholbach> HUGS HUGS HUGS
<nigelb> cjohnston, balloons, IdleOne, mhall119, and others: thank you for the birthday wishes
<nigelb> I was having fun in cambridge on my birthday :)
<balloons> nigelb, :-p
<nigelb> balloons: :D
<mhall119> nigelb: sounds fun, hope it was a good trip
<nigelb> Yes, it was!
<nigelb> The only downside was my harddisk crashing while I was there.
<nigelb> Just managed to install Ubuntu on a new one.
<balloons> nigelb, it sucls to have drives go down, but the re-install is so much saner with ubuntu isn't it :-)
<nigelb> Indeed.
<nigelb> I was on Fedora briefly.
<nigelb> Nope, not my thing.
<bkerensa> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2419744,00.asp
<bkerensa> "Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of Canonical, publishers of Ubuntu, has given up on the idea that Linux (which Ubuntu is based on) will ever supplant Windows, saying that if any OS will be the next big thing it's Apple's iOS or Google's Android"
<popey> old
<bkerensa> oh
<popey> well
<popey> semi-old ☻
<bkerensa> Did Mark actually say that?
<popey> In internet time
<popey> I dunno where they got that quote from. I have seen it repeated. he may well have said it
<popey> but i think dvorak is putting a *touch* of spin on it
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, I don't think so. Think maybe he might be referring to bug #1.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jo-erlend> what, in progress? Thought that was fixed? :)
<cjohnston> me too
<mhall119> bkerensa: sounds like he was probably pointing out that mobile OS's have already out-paced Windows desktop
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: perhaps the Malaysia LoCo Team disagrees with Mark and thinks they can fix it :P
<jo-erlend> yes, but Microsoft _doesn't_ have a majority market share anymore.
<jo-erlend> they only have that if you don't consider all the new forms of personal computing. But that would be silly.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: Yes they do... As of 2013 Windows had a 81.54% market share on desktops... Microsoft never had a majority market share over mobiles so the Android/iOS bit is sort of invalid.
<jo-erlend> why?
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<jo-erlend> when the bug was filed, you couldn't really consider a mobile phone equally important to a conventional PC. Now you can.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: because it was not a talking point when bug #1 was opened
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bkerensa> and mobile phones existed then
<mhall119> bkerensa: the question is whether or not bug #1 was desktops-only or personal-computers of which any meaningful definition will include tablets and smartphones
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, yes, but that's exactly the point. Things have changed. Tempora mutantur nos et mutamur in illis.
<bkerensa> so if Android/iOS was to be used in an arguement in closing bug #1
<bkerensa> it could be said that bug #1 was invalid the whole time
<jo-erlend> no. Why?
<bkerensa> since Nokia had a majority market share of mobile for some time
<jo-erlend> right, but even their smart-phones back then couldn't compete with a laptop.
<bkerensa> sure but bug #1 did not mention phones it was about desktop and server dominance
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bkerensa> so the bug was changed in context
<bkerensa> not fixed
<jo-erlend> It is not claimed in the bug report that it was fixed by Ubuntu.
<bkerensa> it would be like jcastro opening a bug saying Puppet has a majority share of the cloud orchestration space
<bkerensa> and then five years from now some changes to markets occur
<bkerensa> and the context of his bug is changed and not fixed
<jo-erlend> but that's also irrelevant. If there's a bug in the kernel that's reported on Launchpad, it'll still be considered fixed even if it's fixed by another distro.
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's more like somebody filing a bug that Foo is too slow, then after computing power doubles a couple times over it's no longer too slow
<jo-erlend> right.
<bkerensa> the bug was filed in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> and has not been fixed in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> Ubuntu was supposed to be the fix
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, many bugs are filed in Ubuntu and fixed elsewhere. That's not news.
<mhall119> is there really any reason to get worked up over it?
<jo-erlend> it stops being a bug when it doesn't bug anyone.
<jo-erlend> so, if there was a bug in the kernel that only affected 80386 processors, for instance, that bug would be fixed the moment Linux didn't support 80386 anymore, even if the problem itself wasn't actually fixed.
<jcastro> we don't really compete with puppet. :p
<bkerensa> jcastro: that is true
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: they have local provider :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: I tease
<bkerensa> :)
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, look http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/280/1766/20131186.full.pdf
<jcastro> hey I have that dude's book!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-19
<jcastro> <-- lunch
 * daker is fasting
<coolbhavi> daker, ramzan?
<daker> coolbhavi: yep :)
<coolbhavi> daker, happy ramzan and roza stay healthy :-)
<daker> thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<jo-erlend> heh. Ubuntu.com seems to be rather busy. :)
<daker> it seems that there will be no surprise for monday :)
<bkerensa> and the new Ubuntu Phone leaked
<bkerensa> ;)
<IdleOne> bkerensa: the put the pictures up on a public server, how did they expect it not to.
<IdleOne> they*
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-20
<jo-erlend> who's the manufacturer?
<jose> jo-erlend: so looks like 'the sources' have no clues on that
<jose> if that's really the thing, I love it
<jo-erlend> yes, I was hoping it was going to be the Huawei Edge that was leaked a while back. Huawei would be a good match in many ways. But the phone on the picture doesn't look bad, even if perhaps, one of the pictures makes it look _very_ fat. :)
<jose> I was having the same exact thoughts on the fat thing
<jose> anyways, I'm going to bed
<jo-erlend> I just woke up :)
<benonsoftware> marcoceppi: (Re: ping from a few days ago) Yeah, Discourse wants to create me a new account on all browsers.
<popey> morning
<marcoceppi_> benonsoftware: that's really weird.
 * popey tickles marcoceppi_ 
 * marcoceppi_ blushes
<jcastro> HELLO MARCOCEPPI
<marcoceppi> HELLO JCASTRO
<jcastro> can you push your discourse updates to your branch on monday?
<jcastro> I'd like to demo it but if it doesn't work I'll do something else
<marcoceppi> On Monday, or before Monday?
<jcastro> the school is on tuesday
<jcastro> and we'll be rehearsing on monday, but we'll be PST
<jcastro> so if you push first thing monday that'll be ace.
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ack, I'll send you instructions on how to deploy discourse, then what you'll need to run to deploy the ubuntu-discourse site, if you'd like to demo live fun time break stuff
<jcastro> I don't need the ubuntu specific stuff
<jcastro> raw upstream is fine
<marcoceppi> cool, then defaults will work
<jcastro> just put the instructions in the README since I'll be using the gui
<marcoceppi> already there, good to go. I'll have them out by Monday morning
<jcastro> between that and liferay we should be good
<marcoceppi> did you replicate that java issue you had on liferay?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I'm going to try on bigger units I think
<jcastro> and on hp cloud
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ack
<jcastro> never sorted the proxy issues either
<jcastro> but I'll have a full day with mims to sort it
<jcastro> not worried
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'll at least make sure the discourse charm is read to rock at scale for you by monday
<jcastro> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-21
<nigelb> whoops, ubuntu forums hacked?
<jose> nigelb: looks like
<daker> i still can't understand why the vBulletin was outdated, we upgrade to v4 a few month ago http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/02/28/ubuntu-forums-upgraded/
<daker> and somehow this post is a copy-paste http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/21/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums-site/
<daker> the links are pointing to http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-discourse.org&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNFulZ5bx1zi8Hw9X0ubBVq4hw66WQ
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-14
<jose> woohoo! I just got an email saying it's Ubuntu on Air's Twitterversary, it's turning 2 years on Twitter today :)
<balloons> pleia2, czajkowski, elfy or someone else from the CoC. I'm curious if there is something in place for folks like myself who fail to renew there ubuntu membership :-)
<pleia2> balloons: just email the membership board and they can get you sorted: ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<balloons> pleia2, ty much!
<pleia2> sure :)
<mhall119> balloons: the official policy requires 24 hours of hearty mocking before your membership is restored
<elfy> people in the community team should really have to take a whole week of it in my opinion
<balloons> mhall119, :-) yes.. I deserve it
<balloons> evenmoreso for having to be told it expired by someone else!
<elfy> lol
<czajkowski> balloons: oh for shame :p
<popey> could be worse, you could be sabdfl
<czajkowski> surely he didn't expire ?
<popey> i think he did once
<popey> maybe I'm mis-remembering. pretty sure I re-added him once
<czajkowski> heh
<balloons> lol.. see, I'm in good company!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-15
<dpm> mhall119, popey, balloons -> For today's Q&A it's balloons and I who are hosting, right?
<popey> dpm: balloons and I thought it was us, I'm happy for it not to be me ☻
<popey> dpm: translations would be good to mention!
<dpm> popey, yeah, I thought you'd done the Q&A twice in a row. I'm happy with whatever. I'll jump in with balloons, and you can decide if you want to join in
<dpm> good call about translations
<popey> dpm: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1TbnhuhEc5uvN2d8zNU26Ckp4CMFUk7IPLfnoq3gW1NY/edit#heading=h.63kkcsdhu5a4
<popey> added two lines
<dpm> nice, thanks popey
<dpm> popey, jose, do you know if uploading images works on ubuntuonair.com? I tried to upload the logo Sam Hewitt created, and it doesn't seem to upload at all in the WP interface
<popey> no, that would go in the theme?
<dpm> popey, I guess yes. For now, I just wanted to add it at the top of the home page, so that when we share ubuntuonair.com on the social network it shows the logo, and not just a link
<popey> ah
<dpm> in any case, I've just updated http://ubuntuonair.com/ with today's data
<dpm> morning balloons, all set for the Q&A?
<balloons> indeed. I got a bit sick last night, but feeling better today
<balloons> I'm still with popey right?
<popey> nope, dpm and you now ☻
<balloons> ohh.. :-) it wasn't clear
<balloons> I take it dpm is setting up then.. in which case, I'll just wait for a link
<jose> dpm: I wanna keep the things in the home page to a minimum because we want it all to fit in one screen
<jose> if it fits in one screen then it's got the right size
<jose> but I've got to yet upgrade the branding in many places - just let me get through this exam week alive
<dpm> mhall119, call? We're starting late because of the Q&A, so happy to extend it if you want
<mhall119> dpm: ready when you ware
<mhall119> are
<dpm> mhall119, sounds good, I'm in the hangout already
<mhall119> dpm: I still don't have it on my calendar, can you send me the link?
<mhall119> nvm, found it on your calendar
<bkerensa> Pretty legit web based irc client https://github.com/ircanywhere/ircanywhere
<mhall119> bkerensa: does it support multiple networks?  That's the thing that's stopped me from usinc ZNC
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes it does and so does ZNC
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> well ZNC has now for a couple years at the very least
<bkerensa> nigelb: you sheriff you :P
<popey> \o/ irssi
<jcastro> is there no button for the speakerphone on touch?
<popey> jcastro: yes, once you dial
<popey> s/dial/connect/
<jcastro> hmm, I didn't see it
<jcastro> well, since my N5 died, I am dogfooding on my N4 for real
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-16
<jcastro> jono__, are you at OSCON after CLS?
<jono__> jcastro: yup
<jono__> you there?
<jcastro> excellent, I fly in sunday night
<jono__> awesome! :-)
<jono__> how long are you there for?
<jcastro> thursdayish
<jcastro> bof tuesday night
<belkinsa> OMG, it's Master jono__!
<jono__> :-)
<jcastro> I am down for everything ... _except_ walking to puppet
<jcastro> jono__, is cherry garcia coming?
<jono__> jcastro: sadly not
<jono__> he couldn't get decent flights
<jono__> lets do beers on Sun night for sure
<jcastro> nod
<belkinsa> jono__, are you doing your QA this week?
<jono__> belkinsa: unfortunately not, I will be travelling
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  Was that the same reason for last weeks missed?
<jcastro> "Sorry, I was on Mars."
<belkinsa> Lol!
<dpm> popey, oooh, the Asturian team has beaten the British as #1 in the translation stats... the pressure is on! http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic :)
<dpm> to be fair, just because equal stats are sorted alphabetically :)
<popey> indeed!
<popey> I'm very happy with healthy competition driving everyone to 100% ☻
<dpm> zeah!
<dpm> rather "yeah!"
<popey> dpm: might have to push our calls back a bit, I'm knee deep in dogfood/debugging a serious issue (can't make or receive calls)
<dpm> popey, np, just let me know when
<belkinsa> popey, are you going to contact valentinovd (the applicant for the Membership)?  If so, can you CC that e-mail to me?
<popey> i am, i will cc the mailing list
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks.
<belkinsa> Oh! I also wanted to point out that he seems to be unsure of himself and doesn't understand the process of getting it.
<popey> well, we're always happy to answer questions and clarify things
<belkinsa> I know that we are.
<dpm> hi jcastro, would it be possible to create a Translations category on discourse.u.c ?
<jcastro> dpm, sure, give me a minute
<jcastro> dpm, what do you want for description
<dpm> jcastro, sorry, I was otp: "Discussion and announcements about translating Ubuntu into any language", or something along those lines
<popey> dpm: "Couldn't start the video call because of an error." - seen that today on hangouts?
<dpm> popey, same error here
<dpm> mhall119, could you join the call?
<dpm> balloons, it seems we're having trouble getting in...
<mhall119> dpm: I'm on there now, I saw you joinand drop
<mhall119> twice now
<dpm> yeah, I got there for a few secs the second time
<dpm> on chromium
<dpm> on FF the browser simply crashes
<dpm> strangely enough, I've just had a hangout with Nick
<popey> bah!
<balloons> I had similar difficulties getting into that, but yes we did manage it
<mhall119> am I the only one who can stay on?
<balloons> mhall119, link?
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/app-dev?authuser=1
<mhall119> works in the USA :-P
<dpm> yeah, I could get in saw popey dropping, and then myself :)
<dpm> I'm going to try on my phone...
<popey> grrrr
<popey> can one of you invite me, I'll use my tablet
<popey> invite my personal G+ account
<dpm> popey, that doesn't seem to work either
<mhall119> popey: what's the email?
<popey> alan@popey.com
<mhall119> ok, I think I sent it to the right account
 * popey pokes the only person he knows who works for google
<dpm> popey, if that does not work, I created a new meeting with a new hangout to see if that works for us Europeans
<popey> yeah, screw those guys
<dpm> well, we won't get to complain about the other side of the pond either, that did not work, can't get into the one I just created
<mhall119> USA! USA! USA!
<dpm> lol
<dpm> popey, I'm afraid that mhall119 and balloons might be alone in the hangout just laughing about us...
<balloons> time to fire you your vpn
<mhall119> can you start a normal hangout?
<popey> define "normal"
<mhall119> not attached to a calendar event
<dpm> mhall119, nope, that does not work, either
<popey> nope
<dpm> oh, got an invite from popey, but just got dropped on connect
<popey> same
<popey> mumble anyone?
<dpm> skype or mumble anyone?
<popey> mumble works for me
<dpm> let me see if I've got my credentials set up on this machine. If not, it should work on my laptop
<popey> \o/ am on mumble, it worked
<popey> we dont use mumble enough, it's awesome
<mhall119> are we using canonical's mumble server?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> I don't have that setup, give me a few
<popey> http://www.appannie.com/apps/google-play/top/  interesting website of the day
<dpm> popey, mhall119, balloons, ok, I could get into mumble now
<jono> dpm: hey
<jono> around now if you want to do a quick G+
<jono> if you are busy, no worries
<dpm> jono, I've got another call in about 3 mins, but I can do later in 30 mins
<jono> lets do then
<jono> catch you in 30
<jono> :-)
<dpm> cool, ttyl
<dpm> so jono, hangouts seem to be broken in Europe, so I can only do skype if that works for you
<jono> dpm: give me a few mins
<jono> wrapping something
<dpm> ok
<popey> dpm: they work for me now
<dpm> popey, ah, cool, thanks. In the meantime, mumble and skype saved the day
<jose> jcastro: check https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5w6ieaTxGA, my childhood is ruined
<jose> (in case you haven't yet, ofc)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-17
<popey> dpm: going to be 5 mins late.
<dpm> np
<popey> on hangout
<dpm> popey, ok, hadn't seen it, coming over now
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5omFFeLEXFE
<jcastro> solo of the day folks!
<dpm> so I wanted to reply to that "Community participation" thread on ubuntu-phone, but I see other community members and popey have already done an awesome job at it :)
<popey> aw thanks
<dpm> yeah, I like how everyone addressed the point "you don't build a community by handing them freebies"
<bkerensa> dpm: the program Oliver (Mozillian, Ubuntu and Debian) contributor pointed out is not handing out freebies
<bkerensa> the phones are for core contributors
<bkerensa> it would be like giving a phone to jose or someone
<bkerensa> I think he is getting at the point that Ubuntu lacks a dogfooding program
<bkerensa> for contributors
<Lingo__> hi guys I had problem in renew my membership: is there someone who could help me please?
<Lingo__> nick/deindre2
<popey> hi Lingo__ what's your launchpad id?
<Lingo__> flavia.weisghizzi
<Lingo__> popey ^^
<dpm> bkerensa, gotcha. Sorry, that was an oversimplification on my part, but that was the impression I got from one of the comments on that e-mail, and it seems others in the list too. However, he does have valid points, which have been addressed too. In terms of the dogfooding campaign, as popey points out, we've already been doing it for some core contributors, but not at the scale Mozilla is doing it (which would be awesome if we could), since we
<dpm>  don't yet have retail devices, and even if we had, we're still a different company (also on size) than Mozilla Corp. or the Mozilla Foundation
<belkinsa> Lingo__, I can help with this too.
<popey> belkinsa: could you please? Thanks!
<belkinsa> Sure.
<Lingo__> belkinsa: hi! I'm flavia (not with my pc, not with my IRC account grrrrrrr) :)
<belkinsa> I figured that you were her.
<Lingo__> :) i read you're running for UW leadership: I hope you go
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<Lingo__> You deserve :)
<belkinsa> :D
<belkinsa> There, I got you back in the Ubuntu Members.
<Lingo__> ohhhhh!!!! Thank youuuu
<Lingo__> I was so sorry...
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Lingo__> :*
<belkinsa> It's cool, we had that same issue with someone else a few days ago.  balloons I think was the one.
 * balloons raises hand sheepily
<Lingo__> ahahha poor balloons :)
<jcastro> http://www.paul.sladen.org/bbc-news/
<jcastro> this is just downright magical
<popey> oh, so http://fedoraftw.com/ that's what happened to the guy behind iloveubuntu
<jcastro> I liked iloveubuntu
<mhall119> popey: ah, so he didn't just disappear
<popey> indeed, refocus
<mhall119> wow, he's been busy there too
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-18
<popey> dpm: can't hear you
<dpm> popey, sorry, browser crashing
<dpm> trying again
<popey> np
<dpm> man, updating my laptop to utopic has meant I'm getting constantly harassed by that harp sound not only on the phone, but also on the computer...
<popey> hahah!
<popey> i am totally de-syncing my work calendar when on holiday
<popey> don't fancy those sounds while I'm on vacation
<dpm> ohhh, look at that, the power off menu!
<popey> we need to fix the wording on that
<popey> it's a bit wonky
<popey> really need mpt to look at it
<dpm> I didn't notice, I just went straight for pressing the button :)
<elfy> dpm - quick question if I may, CC had a catchup with translation yesterday, spoke to hannie who's saying there is now no-one really co-ordinating translations now - something you used to do - is that right?
<elfy> and hi dpm popey :)
<popey> hello elfy
<dpm> elfy, that's correct. I still work with the translations team every now and then, and we used to have a team of coordinators, but they've got busy with other things
<dpm> and I'm focused on app development these days
<elfy> ok - thanks dpm :)
<elfy> yep - understood
<elfy> that
<Pici> anyone else seeing a lot of spam on the mailing lists recently?
<Pici> I mean, I'm catching it before it is allowed through, but there has been a sudden uptake in volume
<popey> yeah, classroom list went nuts recently
<pleia2> yep, lots of spam in the queue for many lists
<belkinsa> The Doc team is getting tons too
<nigelb> pleia2: My friend handed me club matte the other day.
<nigelb> still haven't forgiven him for that
<pleia2> nigelb: haha
<nigelb> for the longest time, apparently their advertising was "you'll get used to it"
<pleia2> someone had one at lunch the other day, so much teasing
<pleia2> "it's not so bad" ...by the end of lunch "ok, you're right, this is awful"
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> pleia2: I was told, "It's like red bull, but different"
<nigelb> which was true, but not the whole truth
<belkinsa> You think whitelisting would be better than blacklisting or would that be too much work?
<belkinsa> Or is that we already have?
<nigelb> that sounds like too much work, I think.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning
<dpm> dholbach, do you remember if we ever set a redirect from #ubuntu-phone to #ubuntu-touch?
<dpm> I think Alan might know, but I don't want to summon him from holidays ;)
<dpm> not important, just asking in case you happen to know without digging further
<dholbach> we could ask in #ubuntu-irc
<dholbach> I'll do that
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> dpm:
<dholbach> <teward> dholbach: tested and confirmed there is a +f in place
<dholbach> <teward> (I usually keep +Q - no redirection - on, so i took it off for the test)
<dholbach>  (so the channel #ubuntu-phone is +f, and forwards to -touch)
<popey> we did
<popey> :)
 * popey gets back in the pool
<dpm> argh, he managed to be summoned nevertheless
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<jose> dpm: o/
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> dpm: tienes tiempo para conversar sobre lo que quedó pendiente?
<dpm> jose, me das 15 minutos y entonces podemos hacer un hangout?
<jose> yep!
<dpm> ok, genial
<dpm> jose, ok, 2 minutos y preparo el hangout
<jose> listo
<popey> 4
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> 3
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe you have some time soon to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1471160?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I couldn't get around changing some of your code, but maybe it's still clear what it does :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, it produces html which we could write into the db
<dholbach> ... once we know how to do that :)
<dholbach> to test it, maybe just uncomment the last shutil.rmtree call
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh thanks, I'll look at it after the meeting
<dholbach> <3
<trelane`> chalcedny!  Very long time no see!
<trelane`> where might I find a community manager type that can tell me where to get a current Ubuntu Phone in the US.  My company (Zenoss) is doing a giveaway and I don't want them sending out apple hardware.
<balloons> hey trelane`
<balloons> Is there someone you know who would be able to buy a device in one of the countries it currently retails in?
<trelane`> balloons: other that I'm in the US, as is my company :)
<trelane`> I don't know that I can talk my boss into an European vacation just to buy a phone :)
<balloons> heh, that's why I asked if you were friends with someone who already lived there ;-0
<trelane`> balloons, sadly no
<balloons> it's possible you could look to something like ebay to acquire one second-hand in a similar way.
<trelane`> the only european I know well enough to ask is Aq and he'll just give me no end of crap
<dholbach> all right - I call it  aday - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-14
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> dpm, Wunmi will look through the terms of entry today
<dpm> dholbach, cool, thanks! Would you mind pinging sturmflut about it as well? I'm sure he'll be asking too :)
<dholbach> already done :)
<dpm> great, thanks :-)
<dholbach> balloons, dpm, mhall119, popey: no guest lined up for today's Q&A, but for next week's (svij+josé to talk about organising an UbuCon)
<dholbach> who's doing the Q&A later today?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good. If someone else could step in for me this week would be good, but if no one can, I can do it
<balloons> I'm in for doing it
<dpm> cool
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> jose, pong, give a few minutes, I might have some good news for you :)
<jose> woot woot! sure!
<dpm> jose, ok, just sent you an e-mail, happy to jump on a hangout too
<jose> cool, sure
<dholbach> ok, I guess I'll help out with the hangout then.......................
<dholbach> balloons, ready for the hangout in 39m?
<balloons> whoa, time's flying
<balloons> and sure thing..
<dholbach> balloons, I'll set up the hangout
<jcastro> man guys
<jcastro> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/weather/
<jcastro> how did these core app pages?
<balloons> That would be Alan :[
<balloons> :p
<dholbach> and when is the weather reboot landing on the phone? :)
<jcastro> popey: a) great job on these, well done.
<jcastro> b) I am stealing them
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/big-data
<jcastro> right now I have these
<jcastro> but I am missing a /contribute page to each one
<popey> david calle did the layout
<jcastro> but like, your pages give me exactly what I need
<dholbach> popey, go back to the pool!
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> ok!
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> jcastro, they look awesome, don't they? :)
<jcastro> man, I've been doing design briefs
<jcastro> and all this _crap_ to get contribute pages sorted
<jcastro> now I can be like "steal this"
<czajkowski> if anyone is going to OSCON and looking to be more involved, they ar elooking for track hosts still and offering tickets for the event if you've not got one yet. ping me for details
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<hggdh> balloons: do you know your Ubuntu membership expired?
<hggdh> (just checking if you want me to renew it)
<hggdh> oh, forget, should read all emails. You have already been reinstated...
<balloons> hggdh, it expired?
<balloons> lol.. I assume I was mailed, which means it's time to check the filters again
<balloons> yep, there it is.. filtered out
<balloons> ty for those watching for me :-)
<hggdh> balloons: yw
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> morning everyone
<dholbach> davidcalle, si tu as un petit peu de temps aujourd'hui, tu pourrais jeter un œil à https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1471160/+merge/264673?
<dholbach> c'est pas fini, mais c'est le part que importe la documentation
<davidcalle> dholbach, you have been practicing your french! Impressed by the œ
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll need some time getting set up, I've forgot my laptop charger so I need to make a proper dev env on the desktop I have in this office. Looking at it this morning though!
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure, don't worry
<dholbach> davidcalle, I ♥ my compose key :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Greetings from sunny Dublin
<davidcalle> hi czajkowski
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, there is an admin form for picking the branch we want, right?
<dholbach> davidcalle, there should be, but I haven't tested it yet :)
<dholbach> I used manage.py dbshell :)
<davidcalle> From your code, it seems there is. But I can't start the server, it errors with "ImproperlyConfigured: 'SnappyDocsBranchAdmin.list_filter' must be a list or tuple.". And if I run import-snappy-branches, it errors with "No Snappy branches registered in the SnappyDocsBranch table yet."
<davidcalle> dholbach, which kind of makes sense, but we'll need to populate the empty state with "something"
<dholbach> davidcalle, fixed in the branch
<davidcalle> dholbach, that was fast :)
<dholbach> in "Administration" the menu item there should be a point: "Snappy docs branch"
<dholbach> what I added was:
<dholbach> lp:snappy	rolling
<dholbach> 	lp:snappy/15.04	current
<davidcalle> dholbach, sounds good to me
<davidcalle> dholbach, great work, this is really cool to have it in the admin :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm starting to add the cms code (building pages) and see where it takes me
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok... anything you'd like me to do?
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope :)
 * dholbach goes back to being lazy
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm wondering if we shouldn't do "guides/title" and "guides/title/rolling"
<czajkowski> is it worrying I read rolling as trolling :(
<davidcalle> czajkowski, totally adding the trolling redirect :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum
<dholbach> snappy/guides/<release>/<article> would have the advantage that we could have a snappy/guides/<release> landing page
<dholbach> and the subnav would have a list of all articles
<dholbach> that might make navigation a bit easier
<davidcalle> dholbach, right, we'll want several releases
<dholbach> or did you have a good reason why  snappy/guides/<article>/<release>"  might be better?
<dholbach> I don't know how many, but current and rolling are likely candidates
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, I was thinking if we could drop the "current" in url somehow, but if we want eg. a /15.10/ doc path as well, let's do it as planned
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, let's drop "current" - the code right now already does that
<dholbach> ah, so a redirect or something?
<dholbach> for 15.10 for example?
<dholbach> dpm, can we add Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase to our agenda for later on?
<dholbach> dpm, I brought it up on the community team list and it looks like nhaines would be happy to help organise it
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, if we relaunch this, let's make sure we take steps to add/ask some David Revoy's Pepper & Carrot comics series as pdf, I'm not sure if he is using Ubuntu right now, but he sure did in the past and he is using only open tools and licenses
<davidcalle> (David Revoy is the art director for recent blender foundation movies)
<dholbach> nice
<dpm> dholbach, sure, no need to ask for permission to add things to the agenda :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, it works \o/ ( http://i.imgur.com/jX4SSJs.png , http://i.imgur.com/qUlDv1q.png )
<dholbach> holy cow
<dholbach> which witchcraft is this!
<dholbach> awsome work
<dholbach> if you send an MP, I'll take a look at it
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, sorry had a meeting
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll send the mp tonight when I'm on my main machine
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<davidcalle> dholbach, same!
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, still working on the importer, optimizing queries and have a way to deal when pages are removed from the doc branches
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let me know if I can help
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/1471160_publication/+merge/264968 :)
<dholbach> woohoo woohoo
<davidcalle> dholbach, the description sums up what's going on
<davidcalle> dholbach, still a few things needed : eg. the page title tag (but not the menu title) should probably be "<doc> | <alias>", for bookmarks and browser history
<dholbach> can you add a couple of FIXME: entries for that kind of stuff? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure!
<dholbach> thanks
<Tm_T> I find this interesting, of course its written with assumption that someone wants to use written text as a hammer, but still http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/35969.html
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've added one FIXME, fixed the rest
<dholbach> davidcalle, added a few small comments, playing around with the code a bit more now
<dholbach> davidcalle, beautiful work
<dholbach> davidcalle, the comments I made are minor
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks, I've answered to them (except the slugify one, I'll fix that a bit later)
<dholbach> cool
 * davidcalle drives home for lunch with family, ttyl!
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<davidcalle> dholbach, are you doing things on the branch? I'm about to (try to) add a button in the admin to trigger a manual import
<dholbach> davidcalle, wow, sure - go ahead
<davidcalle> dholbach, cool, after that, I'll see what tiny text we can add to releases landing pages (eg. presentation of the doc (release, lp branch), link to the image channels page), then... other ideas?
<dholbach> none from me
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm a bit unsure about always creating new pages and dropping the old ones
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I remember we had some issues with it in the loco team portal because the index of a table went up to ∞ in no time :)
<dholbach> can't we retrieve the old article somehow, then find the Raw HTML plugin and replace the html in there?
<dholbach> if you think it's not totally crazy, I could take a look at it
<davidcalle> dholbach, I don't think it's too crazy, but we need to make sure to still be able to: remove pages we don't need anymore, add new ones, make sure we can do that for different sets of docs with different pages
<dholbach> right, I agree that that's a bit more complicated
<dholbach> I think I'll merge your branch and add a couple of FIXMEs
<dholbach> and we can work together on them
<davidcalle> dholbach, works for me
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, done
<davidcalle> dholbach, \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll call the branch lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import, so we can both work on it and add MPs for it
<davidcalle> dholbach, sounds perfect :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, thoughts? -> http://i.imgur.com/bDlLP9Y.png
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> nice one
<dholbach> great work
<dholbach> have a great evening everyone!
<dholbach> and a great weekend!
<dholbach> I'm off on Friday and Monday - at a festival, so no email reading in the meantime :)
<dholbach> see you!
<pleia2> dpm: joining us for the meeting?
<dpm> pleia2, oh, sorry, yes, UTC miscalculation
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-17
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> booo timezones :(
<Tm_T> czajkowski: where?
<czajkowski> Tm_T: Oregon currently
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-18
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: howdy
<czajkowski> [pdid you know the FB photo upload on Ubuntnu phone isn't working
<popey> i do
<popey> now I'm back I can find and file bugs :)
<cprofitt> hello folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-19
<philipballew> Another exciting time at the Linux Users Group of Tijuana witch is starting.
<philipballew> Today we're showing how to use clonezilla and use it on Ubuntu.
<cprofitt> hey philipballew sorry we did not get to meetup in San Diego
<cprofitt> we were constantly on the move going to various places
<philipballew> cprofitt, No worries. I hope you enjoyed the city :)
<cprofitt> Yes, it was quite nice.
<cprofitt> My in-laws want us to move there. The housing prices are a little steep though.
<philipballew> cprofitt, Yes. A little to say the least.
<philipballew> Its sad how much it is tbh.
<philipballew> You can live outside of the city in east county or closer to the border for cheaper though.
<philipballew> An apartment will easily be abut 1500 a month, and a house is easily 2000
<cprofitt> yeah... so a great deal more than I pay here. Not sure how easy it would be to get a job there either.
<philipballew> cprofitt, The sysadmin market here is not bad. The military has a lot of people t hire.
<philipballew> It takes a while to find a job here is the problem.
<philipballew> but the food and people are both good.
<MooDoo> hoefy all
<MooDoo> howdy even lol
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: howdy doody
<popey> hows portland?
<czajkowski> popey: not bad
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-18
<mhall119> knome: sorry, we've discussed it briefly but not thoroughly yet
<mhall119> knome: I'll send out a reminder email
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q toddy dholbach svij and others
<toddy> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<popey> Greetings from sunny Heidelberg
<tsimonq2> hey all!
<tsimonq2> ALAN! :D
<popey> YO!
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<popey> Great!
<tsimonq2> hey dholbach :D
<popey> hows you?
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<tsimonq2> great popey :)
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey dholbach :D
<tsimonq2> how are you?
<dholbach> great - how are you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> man I love being up at night :D
<tsimonq2> you see the Lubuntu bug day details yet, dholbach?
<dholbach> tsimonq2, I had a brief look at the page, but not time to digest it much
<dholbach> do you need help with anything?
<tsimonq2> I would love for someone in Europe that has bug hunting experience to hang out in #lubuntu-devel and answer questions. :)
<tsimonq2> on that day
<tsimonq2> (just in case I decide to sleep normally that day :P)
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm a good person for that
<dholbach> I don't know a single thing about lubuntu
<dholbach> is nobody from the lubuntu community around?
<dholbach> or somebody from the bug team?
<dholbach> maybe somebody from the ubuntu-quality list?
<tsimonq2> the Lubuntu team is primarily in the US, with the exceptions of Rafael (artwork) and Julien who doesn't stick on IRC for much
<tsimonq2> s/much/long/
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I just wanted to ask to see if someone on the community team was available before I widen my search :)
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski, how are you?
<dholbach> tsimonq2, I'd ask somebody from the QA/bug community
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: sleepy, but not bad. doing a quick check of mail then logging off till 4:30pm today as working west coast hours all this week
<tsimonq2> oh okay czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: I sit in on QBRs this week and point out where I can help and how we can improve things for the next quarter and what influence the work we did to help in the last quarter
<tsimonq2> QBRs?
<czajkowski> Quarterly business reviews
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> well cool :)
<tsimonq2> what do you do? :)
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: community manager at couchbase
<svij> good morning!
<knome> mhall119, thanks. i'll be mostly this week, and when i come back, we plan to move the issue forward, so it would be very nice if you could do any potential commentary by next week
<tsimonq2> cool czajkowski :)
<dholbach> dpm, popey: are you going to do the Q&A from Heidelberg any time in the next days?
<dholbach> I'm just asking because I won't be able to make it
<popey> I suspect that might be tricky
<dholbach> (won't be able to make it tomorrow...)
<dpm> dholbach, let's leave the Q&A as it is tomorrow, and we can look at whether we can organize a snappy Q&A on Wednesday
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: will any of you have time tomorrow?
<dpm> dholbach, not popey or I probably. If you or mhall119 can't do it, I'd say please make sure it's reflected on the UbuntuOnAir calendar
<davidcalle> dholbach: I will
<dholbach> davidcalle to the rescue
<dholbach> I'll be on the way to catch a plane
<davidcalle> dholbach: where there is WIFI, there is a way :P
<davidcalle> dpm: popey: how is the sprint going?
<dholbach> sounds fair - maybe I'll get the security personnel at the airport to answer a few questions too :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach: "What's in Daniel's bag"
<dholbach> maybe they'll have an answer to "hud?" too :-P
<davidcalle> :)
<mhall119> I can't do the Q&A tomorrow, will be taking the kids to school, I can do wednesday though
<popey> davidcalle: intensse
<mhall119> popey: I hope nobody thought this was going to be a holiday for them :)
<mhall119> popey: send my regards to all the community folks there
<dholbach> jose, looks like we won't have a Q&A tomorrow - can you get it off the schedule for us?
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<Kilos> sleep tight dholbach
<dholbach> I'll do that, later :)
<Kilos> how do i remove a paste at paste.ubuntu.com please. it doesnt wordwrap
<Kilos> so everything is in one long line. sigh
<pleia2> you can try submitting a ticket to canonical IS, but unless it's a security problem I wouldn't waste their time
<Kilos> no its not security related
<wxl> i would consider that a benefit, not a detriment
<Kilos> this blog poste could make waves so i would like some feedback before posting it
<Kilos> pleia2 you do the magazine, could you read it and tell me please
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19923135/
<Kilos> any opinions are welcome
<Kilos> hggdh will you as well please and wxl  of course
<wxl> Kilos: might want to try a google doc instead
<wxl> that would allow us to actually make reasonable comments on it as well
<Kilos> my other blogs go through fine wxl , its just the pastebin issue
<Kilos> my blog is at blogspot
<pleia2> Kilos: do your blog posts go to planet.ubuntu.com ?
<wxl> i'm saying that you're asking for feedback. you can't really provide feedback on pastebin, but you can on a google doc.
<Kilos> yes pleia2
<wxl> and google docs ALSO wordwrap
<pleia2> Kilos: I run the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, planet posts will make it in :) I'd likely put this in the LoCo News section
<pleia2> s/Google Docs/pad.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> your decision pleia2
<pleia2> (let's promote free software here :))
<wxl> I'd say it deserves some clarity of language
<Kilos> ill look at google docs as well
<Kilos> explain please wxl
<wxl> for example:
<wxl> It seems to me that running a LoCo there is a personal thing and not in the best interests of Ubuntu.
<wxl> i have no idea what the "personal thing" is
<Kilos> thats what is going to make the waves
<wxl> i don't think it will stated the way it is
<wxl> it'll just make people wonder
<Kilos> hggdh can explain better
<Kilos> ill try reword it
<wxl> if you put it up on Google Docs or Etherpad we can help
<Kilos> oh yes i forget etherpad
<Kilos> im older man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wxl please give me a link to etherpad
<wxl> Kilos: pad.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> struggling tonight'
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> it says developer summit
<Kilos> is that ok to use for something like this?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> we really need to change that at some point
<wxl> it gets heavily used during the developer summits
<Kilos> ok ill post to there now
<Kilos> eish i cannot paste there
<Kilos> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ufjDVJgYJX
<Kilos> so everything is in the chat block
<wxl> there i just pasted
<wxl> ugh
<Kilos> i cant close the window that opened when i ticked invite
<wxl> but it should be use that pasted it
<wxl> i'm going to break this down into individual sentences
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> im going to close and come back again that invite window is in the way
<wxl> Kilos: let's clean out that chatty business and we can start discussing the questions at hand?
<Kilos> whew that etherpad is for young peeps
 * wxl is not THAT young
<Kilos> im 65
<wxl> i'm 39. so yeah, but still. :)
<Kilos> we can discuss it here , i have nothing to hide
<Kilos> better if some of the cc see the discussion so that they are informed
<wxl> so the comments i made (preceded with "  -- ") discuss some of the things where i think the language fails to communicate your point, or could be improved
<wxl> i'd start with working on those
<Kilos> for example- look at the ubuntu-pk site
<Kilos> i changed that to badge of personal honour
<wxl> yes and i think that's good
<Kilos> ok you ask and ill answer
<wxl> Just when things start running smoothly at home
<wxl>   --- so has your loco been running smoothly or your home life has been running smoothly?
<Kilos> mine?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my loco runs the best of all
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za
<wxl> ok so then i'd state that
<Kilos> thats why i get upset when i see these problems
<wxl> because the natural logic is that your loco is running good and you are benefiting from it and others are, and you want to see that happen in the rest of the world or at least wonder why it's nto happening
<Kilos> correct
<Kilos> i want to try help locos run smoothly as mine does
<wxl> so you can change that sentence. improving the communication of that logic will help people put themselves in your headspace and better empathize with the concerns you express later
<Kilos> oh ok
<wxl> i think it's also a good idea to talk about what you have accomplished, both with your loco and with other locos
<wxl> giving examples of the positive effects of locos with involved leadership will again help people see the reason to be concerned about this issue
<Kilos> in my blog the africa project was all explained
<wxl> i mean, that's why you care, after all
<Kilos> yes
<wxl> well, not in what i'm reading :)
<wxl> so you might want to add a link
<Kilos> ok
<wxl> but also talk about other accomplishments you've made, such as the irc channels
<wxl> like i'm talking about details
<wxl> not just mentioning it
<Kilos> ok so naming the channels is fine
<wxl> the more you can give someone a mental picture of the situation, the better they will be able to relate and the more they can relate the more they will care
<Kilos> aha
<wxl> if there are any particularly noteworthy experiences, i'd mention that
<wxl> say for example that while you were trying to help out some channel someone came in for support and got it and got to experience the value of a loco for the first time.. that's a good example. that kind of thing
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> gonna be a long blog
<wxl> it should be!
<wxl> this is no small subject
<Kilos> agreed
<wxl> this is not something that people are just going to immediately get or immediately relate to
<wxl> the primary issue i have with your post is that the logic doesn't really flow well or isnt' explained. i think if you can clear that up, people will get it
<wxl> for example:
<wxl>   --- is this what started your task to improve locos globally or is this what caused the problem?
<wxl> It all started because one poor fella in Asia applied for Ubuntu Membership without any guidance or support from his LoCo.
<wxl> that sentence just seems to appear out of nowhere
<wxl> it's not clear how it relates to the sentences around it
<Kilos> what started it was a youngster applying for membership without guidance or support
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew let me work on that wxl then ill bother you again
<Kilos> 'ty for the help so far
<wxl> Kilos: that's what you get when you ask the writer for help :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i should give you the basics and let you run with it
<wxl> well, i want you to be able to write your own stuff, so you can write more in the future :)
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-19
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey dholbach! :D
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you dholbach?
<dholbach> very good, just waking up :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: are you at the sprint? :D
<dholbach> no, I'm not
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<dholbach> hum, the new thunderbird doesn't display any of my messages... it only does in --safe-mode
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij belkinsa and all others
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 ok ty and you?
<tsimonq2> great Kilos :)
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning!
<tsimonq2> o/ svij! how are you?
<svij> tsimonq2: good good, just came back from a quick run… and you? :)
<tsimonq2> great :)
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo
<Kilos> i go do chores, wbb
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo
<czajkowski> dholbach: does that mean you have no email :)
<czajkowski> that could work
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> it's 2016 people - email is so 1970s
 * tsimonq2 kicks dholbach 
<tsimonq2> dholbach: email is so 2008
<tsimonq2> (first time I used it :P)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: IRC on the other hand... XD
<dholbach> *I* didn't use email in the 70s, however old you think I am
<svij> there are old people… and there is dholbach.
<tsimonq2> you weren't born yet...right? :D
<czajkowski> poor dholbach
<czajkowski> IRC does age one :)
<dholbach> tsimonq2, and I didn't mean to turn this into a "I'm more old-school than you" contest - it was more me trying to say "it's time the world moves on to something better then email"
<dholbach> tsimonq2, '79
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I was joking around :P :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: but I see
 * tsimonq2 called it! \o/
<svij> dpm: hey hey, did you get hold of Mark yet? :)
<mhall119> jose: dpm is in Heidelberg and I've got to run kids to school, is there anything you needed us for in today's UbuConLA call?
<jose> mhall119: nope, but can we move this to a weekly call?
<mhall119> sure, starting next week?
<jose> yep
<mhall119> sounds good to me
<jose> we're only a couple weeks away so it's mostly final stuff
<tsimonq2> mhall119: will there be a Q&A today?
<jose> nope
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> then sleep for me, o/
<jose> those days when I could sleep...
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm heading to the airport now - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-20
<dholbach> hey hey
<MooDoo> morning
<svij> morning
<popey> morning
<dholbach> yo yo yo
<tsimonq2> DANIEL! :D
<tsimonq2> how are you? :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: ^
<dholbach>  S I M O N
<dholbach> !!!
<dholbach> ¡¡¡
<dholbach> good - how are you! :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> popey, MooDoo, svij how are you all? :)
<popey> tickety boo
<tsimonq2> \o/ popey
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: yeah good thanks :D
<tsimonq2> \o/
<svij> hey tsimonq2
<svij> dpm: ping
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<svij> hey Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ svij
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo
<tsimonq2> whoops Mister_Q :)
<Mister_Q> hey tsimonq2 :)
<popey> hey
<Na3iL> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Na3iL
<Na3iL> hiyas tsimonq2 hows your day?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Na3iL> :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<Kilos> night dholbach
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too slow
<hggdh> Kilos: let's keep on here, more in topic
<Kilos> cool ty
<hggdh> I had a look at the -pk ban/quiet list, there is no one banned or muted
<Kilos> its working fine now with new guys joining all the time
<hggdh> and I did read your email -- it is an ardours job, and I do thank you for that
<Kilos> now id like to see their site repaired so it invites newcomers to join them on irc and mailing list
<Kilos> i wont give up on those two countries, made so clever friends there
<Kilos> proper ubuntuteros
<Kilos> once they have control of their locos ill move on to the next prob loco
<hggdh> Kilos: both domains ubuntu-bd.org and ubuntu-pk.org are under Canonical. It should not be difficult to reset them
<Kilos> any leader that doesnt lead or show interest needs to hand over the reigns to someone that will promote ubuntu
<hggdh> indeed
<Kilos> ah thats good news
<Kilos> as long as i dont have objections from you guys ill find a working solution there for the interested people
<Kilos> even if it means being the admin guy till there are ubuntu members to hand over to
<Kilos> i dont know if non official ubuntu members can be the admins
<Kilos> i have too much still to learn about this
<Kilos> i can only try get other locos to work like -za does then im happy
<hggdh> Kilos: anyone can be an admin (if this were not so, it would become very difficult to jump-start a LoCo)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> thats saves me months
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-21
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> D A N I E L
<tsimonq2> ! ! ! ! !
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you? :)
<Kilos> morning tsimonq2 dholbach svij and other peeps
<svij> morning all
<Kilos> im ok ty, how are you
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and svij :)
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> good good :)
<dholbach> how are things? :-)
<tsimonq2> great dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> q
<tsimonq2> ? *shrug*
<tsimonq2> 16.04.1 lands today! :D
<tsimonq2> dholbach: are you still on Xenial? :)
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> tsimonq2, I am :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: then \o/ 16.04.1
<tsimonq2> my computer keeps randomly shutting off :(
<tsimonq2> I really hope it's heat-related, I can't afford another power supply :(
<tsimonq2> checking syslog
<dholbach> yeah, keep an eye on syslog
<dholbach> and maybe do a memory check
<dholbach> does anyone else have any other ideas?
<Kilos> check temps
<tsimonq2> I'm gonna do a test. I'll put a fan blowing into the case, I'll go do something, then if I come back and it's off I'll do a memory check
<tsimonq2> if it's on, I need better ventilation
<tsimonq2> FWIW my case ventilation isn't the best, I could use another fan
<Kilos> desktop?
<tsimonq2> yep
<Kilos> check if the cpu heat sink fins arent full of dust and the graphics cards heat sink and fan
<Kilos> ive thrown my graphics card out because it was always giving heat probs
<tsimonq2> I'll try once I go back up there
 * tsimonq2 is making some food
<tsimonq2> YES! still running
<tsimonq2> I'm cooking now so I'll have to wait a bit before I go back but still
<tsimonq2> on that subject, I saw a Chef Ramsay video where he showed the correct way to dice an onion
<tsimonq2> making something with onions
<tsimonq2> hello from my computer!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Kilos, dholbach: so I guess it is heat related then
<tsimonq2> meanwhile my dish tastes really good! onions, bologna, mozzarella cheese, and a hint of tabasco
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> if possible used compressed air to blow the whole motherboard and the psu clean
<tsimonq2> well it's almost 4 AM, I don't think the neighbors like the sound of the air compressor
<tsimonq2> :P
<Kilos> lol
<tsimonq2> Kilos: well like I said before, I need another case fan
<Kilos> yes but it worked ok till now so after a good blow job it will run fine till you can get one
<Kilos> i dont even have my extra case fan connected
<Kilos> there are temp monitors in the repos
<tsimonq2> there was one in here, but the bearings were shot and it was annoying me, so I found a calmer one that I have in there with scotch tape
<tsimonq2> :P
<Kilos> lol
<tsimonq2> it falls off about once a month though
<Kilos> most likely just dust covering everything inside
<tsimonq2> well I haven't had this computer for that long :P
<Kilos> amazing the amount of dust pcs collect
<tsimonq2> I built it last September
<tsimonq2> and I cleaned it out in April
<Kilos> betcha plenty dust inside
<Kilos> look at the psu fan from outside for starters
<Kilos> if there is dust inside has more
<Kilos> and at 4 am you should be sleeping
<tsimonq2> wow lol
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<czajkowski> popey: ping are you with the desktop team?
<czajkowski> they have a CC catch up now
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-22
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey! finally up from my nap! :D
<MooDoo> morning all
<svij> good morning!
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> 0/
<tsimonq2> dholbach: hey hey hey
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you?
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<dholbach> good good
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo svij Kilos :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Kilos> hi dholbach tsimonq2 svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi tsimonq2 and Kilos
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> morning czajkowski
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski, how are you? :)
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: not bad thanks
<czajkowski> happy it's Friday, it's been a long week
<czajkowski> submissions for dev rooms and stands are now open for FOSDEM folks https://fosdem.org/2017/news/2016-07-20-call-for-participation/
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day a bit earlier today, need to pack for the festival and get there in time, so we don't have to set up the tent when it's dark - have a great weekend everyone!
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<tsimonq2> dholbach: have a good day and weekend :)
<dholbach> you too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-24
<sethj> pleia2, re ubuntu IRC classroom being discussed on the mailing list: We did something similar on Ask Ubuntu a few years back (https://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1568/what-is-the-ask-ubuntu-classroom-and-how-can-i-participate) and are considering doing another event similar to it sometime this fall/winter. I'm curious if you have used Stack Exchange chat (https://chat.stackexchange.com/?tab=site&host=askubuntu.com) and whether you think it
<sethj> overcomes some of the issues you faced in IRC.
<tsimonq2> popey: would it be okay with you if my LoCo was given access to ~ubuntu-wiki-editors ? It's a locked team and it will stay like that for the future. It would be great to give my LoCo access, and it's not a wide open group. ~ubuntu-us-wisconsin is the team.
<tsimonq2> popey: let me know what you think :)
<tsimonq2> popey: I officially applied on behalf of the team
<tsimonq2> davidcalle|afk, mhall119 ^
<popey> tsimonq2: davidcalle|afk mhall119 I'd rather we added individuals to the wiki editors team please. not teams
<tsimonq2> alright popey, thanks for responding
<pleia2> sethj: I have never used stack exchange (chat or otherwise), but don't really have any time or interest in reviving Classroom, I recommend replying to the thread with your thoughts so folks who are interested can see it (like A. Mani, who started the thread)
<sethj> pleia2, oh I did not mean to imply anything about you starting it back up. I was just curious if you had used SE chat and if you thought it would be more effective.
<sethj> We were talking of running our own little classroom regardless.
<pleia2> sethj: definitely worth sharing with the list, since it does seem like they're interest outside your community :)
<pleia2> they're?
<pleia2> there is
<pleia2> there's
<pleia2> good grief I need coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<sethj> indeed. I guess I will have to write out a reply for the list later. I might wait a bit though until we've hashed out more details on our end.
<sethj> Just curious about your thoughts on the matter. Thanks :)
<pleia2> heh, yeah, have none ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-17
<reallife> hello I just picked up this article in my feeds , but donot know where to start ?
<reallife> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/help-test-ubuntu-17-10-on-real-hardware
<reallife> willcooke did you see my comment ?
<willcooke> reallife, no.  I'm on and off line today and not keeping much of an eye on IRC.  What's up?
<reallife> willcooke: http://imgur.com/a/QSWEk
<reallife> willcooke: maybe you're working remotely ?
<willcooke> reallife, yeah, sorry I'm at a meeting today.  Drop in the #ubuntu-desktop channel and someone will be able to give you a hand.  I'd start by booting on a live usb stick or installing a VM and then just have a play.  The blog post popey put out has some suggested things to test.  Folks in the desktop channel will point you in the right direction
<popey> reallife: whats up?
<Dadprimeday> popey - sorry I lost the freenode setup I had 10 minutes ago - did you see the article about testing netbooks ?
<popey> what article?
<Dadprimeday> whic channel should I be in to get going ?
<Dadprimeday> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/help-test-ubuntu-17-10-on-real-hardware
<popey> the blog post i wrote has tge details
<popey> https://popey.com/blog/posts/ubuntu-artful-desktop-july-shakedown.html
<popey> let me know if anything is not clear
<Dadprimeday> what is the ups of wayland ?
<Dadprimeday> **usp
<popey> id take tgis to #ubuntu-desktop
<Dadprimeday> cheers
<Dadprimeday> join #ubuntu-dektop
<popey> (i am actually on holiday, need to go and be sociable)
<popey> o/
<Dadprimeday> how do I join that channel ?
<flexiondotorg> jose Ping
<Dadprimeday> flexiondotorg: Maybe you can halp ? I am looking for the link that give all the bugs in launchpad with the hashtag #julyshakedown ............
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=julyshakedown
<flexiondotorg> None yet by the look of it.
<czajkowski> aloha
<flexiondotorg> czajkowski o/
